# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Հավաքածու > Արձակ. Հավաքածու մրցույթ – 7. «Վովա Գասպարյան» (քվեարկություն և քննարկում)

## Դավիթ

*Քվեարկության պայմանները*

Ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրվում են առանց հեղինակների նշման, «N–րդ տարբերակ. Ստեղծագործության վերնագիր» վերնագրով, որոնք էլ լինելու են քվեարկության ընտրության կետերը,
Քվեարկությունը տևելու է 7 օր,
Ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակները կարող են քվեարկել նաև սեփական տարբերակի օգտին՝ գուշակության փուլում իրենց վրայից կասկածը հանելու տակտիկական նկատառումով, սակայն արդյունքների վերջնական ամփոփման ժամանակ այդ ձայները չեն հաշվվելու,
Քվեարկության 7 օրերի ընթացքում կարելի է թե՛ քննարկել ստեղծագործությունները, թե՛ փորձել գուշակել հեղինակներին,
Ստեղծագործության հեղինակներն ինքնաբացահայտվելու իրավունք չունեն: Ինքնաբացահայտվող հեղինակի ստեղծագործությունը չի հեռացվի մրցույթից, սակայն այդ ստեղծագործության օգտին տրված ձայների 50 տոկոսը կհամարվի չեղյալ:
Քվեարկությունը բազմակի է. յուրաքանչյուրը կարող է ընտրել մեկից ավել տարբերակներ,
Քվեարկությունը բաց է, բոլորը տեսնելու են, թե ով որ տարբերակի օգտին է քվեարկել,
7 օր անց, քվեարկության ավարտից հետո կհայատարարվեն հեղինակները:


*Ուշադրություն*

Այսուհետև ակումբում քվեարկել կարող են միայն այն մարդիկ, ովքեր
ա) գրանցվել են քվեարկությունից առնվազն 10 օր առաջ
բ) կատարել են 15–ից ոչ պակաս գրառում
գ) ունեն 15–ից ոչ պակաս վարկանիշ։

----------

Chuk (28.07.2015), GriFFin (28.07.2015), ivy (29.07.2015), Հայկօ (28.07.2015), մարդագայլուկ (29.07.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

*1-ին տարբերակ*

*Դբա լավը*

Կանցնեն շատ տարիներ, և հրեշտակապետ Վովա Գասպարյանը, գնդակահարության պատի տակ կանգնած, կմտաբերի ամառային այն երեկոն, երբ նրա մտքով անցավ Աստվածաշունչ նվիրել հայ ժողովրդին: 
Հրաշալի եղանակ էր, երբ փառահեղ ոստիկանապետ Վովան, ավարտելով հետճաշյա աղոթքը, մատը սահեցրեց հեռախոսի վրայով և տեսավ, որ ունի մեկ հաղորդագրություն: Այն հետևյալն էր. «սեղմելով 1 դուք կհաստատեք, որ մասնակցում եք այսօրվա գաղտնի նիստին, որի բովանդակությանը կտեղեկանաք տեղում»:
Մանկուց շատ հետաքրքրասեր լինելով՝ Վովան առանց երկմտելու սեղմեց 5: Պատասխանը չուշացավ․ «ձեր մասնակցությունը հաստատված է, երեք րոպեից կուղարկենք հասցեն»:
***
Վովան ներս մտավ ու հայտնվեց մի մեծ, լուսավոր սենյակում, որը զուրկ էր որևէ կահավորանքից, չհաշված շրջանաձև դրված աթոռները և մեկ լայն ու հարմար բազմոցը: Աթոռներին նստած էին տարբեր տղամարդիկ, ինչպես նաև մի կին: Լավ իմանալով հարմարավետ կյանքի գինը՝ Վովան գնաց ուղիղ դեպի բազմոցը, բայց չէր հասցրել նստել, երբ ներկաներից մեկը՝ հաստ հոնքերով մի տղամարդ, մրթմրթաց.
-Պարոն ոստիկանապետ, էդ բազմոցը ձեզ համար չի: Գնացեք ու նստեք աթոռին:
Վովան հառաչեց և համակերպված տեղավորվելով անհարմար աթոռին՝ անցավ շուրջը զննելուն։ Հենց իր կողքին նստած կինը շատ ծանոթ էր թվում, բայց ոստիկանապետը չէր կարողանում հիշել, թե որտեղ է նրան տեսել: Կնոջ հագին գրեթե ոչինչ չկար: Մյուս կողքին նստած էր մեկ այլ տարիքով տղամարդ, ով ձեռքին ծխամորճ ուներ, իսկ ձախ աչքին՝ խնդիր: Նա բավականին անտարբեր էր թվում: Վովան հոգնեց մարդկանց ուսումնասիրել, քանի որ միշտ ավելի մեծ ուշադրություն էր դարձրել աստվածային գործերին, քան մարդկային, և պարզապես սկսեց սպասել, թե ինչ տեղի կունենա՝ հուսալով, որ ինչ էլ լինի՝ երկար չի տևի: 
Հանկարծ դուռը բացվեց, և մեծ դժվարությամբ ներս խցկվեց երեք գլխանի մի դև, ով իր հաստ տոտիկներով հատակը դղրդացնելով՝ եկավ ու առանց հարցնելու փռվեց բազմոցին: Վովան արդեն քիչ էր մնացել ընդվզեր՝ ասելով, թե՝ ես ինչ պակաս դև էի, որ չթողեցիք նստեմ, բայց չհասցրեց, քանի որ հաստ հոնքերով տղամարդը սկսեց խոսել:
-Հարգելիներ, մենք այսօր հավաքվել ենք այստեղ, քանի որ, ինչպես բոլորդ գիտեք, Բաղրամյանը արդեն մի քանի օր է՝ փակ է: Ժողովուրդը հրաժարվում է գնալ տուն՝ կաթվածահար անելով քաղաքի երթևեկությունը: Մենք հավաքվել ենք, որ մարդկանց որևէ կերպ գոհացնելու մի հնար գտնենք և պողոտան վերջապես բացենք: Հիմա ես բոլորիդ կտրամադրեմ ժամանակ, որպեսզի ներկայանաք և սկսենք օրակարգը: Այժմ կխոսի ինձանից աջ գտնվող անձնավորությունը: 
Մեծարգո պարոն, իսկ դուք ինքներդ ներկայանալ չե՞ք ցանկանում,-ծուխը դուրս փչելով և կկոցելով աչքը՝ դիտողություն արեց ծխամորճով տղամարդը:
-Հա, իսկապես, մոռացա: Ես Գալուստն եմ, այսօրվա մեր հանդիպման վարողը: Իսկ հիմա սկսենք: 
Նրանից աջ գտնվող տղամարդը նայեց այս ու այն կողմ, նայեց ներքև, ապա վերև, ապա անորոշ ապագային, և վերջապես ասաց.
-Բարև ձեզ, ես Սերժն եմ, հուսով եմ, որ.... ըըըը.... կկարողանանք մի լավ բան անել ժողովրդի համար:
-Իյա, իրո՞ք,-միաձայն ասացին բոլորն ու ծափահարեցին:
Սերժի կողքին նստած էր մի գեր տղամարդ՝ կիսափակ աչքերով: Թվում էր, թե նա ննջում է: Հետո պարզվեց, որ չի թվում: Արթնանալով ծափերից, նա ասաց.
-Բա ձե ե Սաշ ե:
-Հետաքրքիր բարբառ է,- նկատեց ծխամորճով տղամարդը,- կարծում եմ, որ նա ուզում էր ասել, որ ինքը Սաշիկն է և որ բարևում է մեզ:
-Բարև, Սաշիկ,-միաձայն ասացին բոլորն ու ծափահարեցին: 
-Ես Կիկոսն եմ, ես ժողովրդի ներկայացուցիչն եմ,-ասաց Կիկոսը, ով մի խեղճուկրակ, անհասկանալի տարիքի ուրվականանման կերպար էր:
-Բարև, Կիկոս,-լացեցին բոլորն ու չծափահարեցին:
-Ես Արմենն եմ,-ասաց մի ճաղատ երիտասարդ,- ես...
-Աշոտյան, սիկ-տիր,- միաձայն վանկարկեցին բոլորը:
-Ես Նուռն եմ, ես քանդակագործ եմ,-ասաց նրա կողքի բարետես տղամարդը:
-Բարև, Նուռ,- միաձայն ասացին բոլորն ու ծափահարեցին:
-Այմ Քիմ, այմ աքթրիս, թերասան մըն եմ,-ասաց կիսամերկ կինն ու հենց այդ պահին Վովան հիշեց, թե որտեղ էր նրան տեսել:
-Հելո, Քիմ,- միաձայն ասացին բոլորն ու ծափահարեցին:
-Ես Գասպարյան Վովան եմ,-խրոխտ ասաց Վովան։
-Բարև, Վովա,- միաձայն ասացին բոլորն ու ծափահարեցին:
-Ես Լևոնն եմ, մեմուարներ եմ գրում,-ասաց ծխամորճով տղամարդը:
-Բարև, Լևոն,- միաձայն ասացին բոլորն ու ծափահարեցին:
-Մենք Մկնդոլֆն ենք,-ասացին դևի երեք գլուխները,-առանձին մենք կոչվում ենք Մուկ, Դոդ և Լֆիկ:
-Բարև, Մկնդոլֆ,- միաձայն ասացին բոլորն ու ծափահարեցին:
-Հիմա, քանի որ բոլորս ներկայացանք, ամեն մեկիս կտրվի հնարավորություն՝  առաջարկներ անելու, ըստ որոնց Հայաստանի վիճակը կբարելավվի, և ժողովուրդը կազատի Բաղրամյան պողոտան:
Բոլորն անհանգիստ շարժվեցին ու նայեցին իրար: Անդրդվելի էր միայն Կիկոսը, ում կյանքում միևնույն է, ոչինչ չէր փոխվելու: Հետո Սաշիկը որոշեց խախտել լռությունը:
-Ե կար, ո ին է առաջ, կե իմ ա:
-Ուզում էր ասել,-թարգմանեց Լևոնը,-ես կարծում եմ, որ ինչ էլ առաջարկեք, կեսն իմն ա:
-Թե բա բարև ձեզ,-հռհռացին դևի երեք գլուխները:- Կեսը որ քոնն ա, էն կեսն էլ, պարզ ա՝ մերն ա, բա էլ ի՞նչ փոփոխություն: Մենք առաջարկում ենք, որ Սաշիկը իր կեսից հրաժարվի՝ հանուն ժողովրդի:
-Գան, բեր փա,-հուզվեց Սաշիկը:
-Ասում ա՝ Գանգեսը բերենք Փարպեցի,- խորամանկ ժպիտով թարգմանեց Լևոնը:
-Ես կարծում եմ, որ առաջին հերթին պետք է մտածենք նոր աշխատատեղեր ստեղծելու և գնաճը ոչ միայն կանխելու, այլև այն իջեցնելու մասին: Ամեն բան անենք, որ արտագաղթի թիվը նվազի, որ մարդիկ չուզենան լքել իրենց հայրենիքը և չդառնան պանդուխտ: Ինչպես նաև...,-չէր հասցրել միտքն ավարտել Սերժը, երբ Վովան չդիմացավ:
-Բայց նախևառաջ, էկեք չմոռանանք, որ սա փոքր երկիր ա, որ մենք հիմա առաջնային խնդիր ունենք՝ մարդկանց տուն ուղարկելու, փողոցը բացելու, երթևեկությունը վերականգնելու, աղբը հավաքելու և այլնի, ու միայն այդ ամենից հետո, Աստծո կամոք, հնարավոր կդառնա սկսել մտածել նոր աշխատատեղերի և մնացած բաների մասին, հարգելիս: Դուք հիմա նստած սիրուն հեքիաթ եք պատմում, բայց մի հատ սթափվե՛ք, մեր էդ եղբայրներին ու քույրերին պետք ա շուտ ցրել Բաղրամյանից: Դրա համար առաջարկում եմ կիրառել ջրցան մեքենաները, որ թանկ ու կրակ բերել ենք տվել, ափսոս չի՞ ժանգոտում ա, գոնե առիթ ա, էկեք համ էլ ստուգենք՝ կարող ա չի աշխատում անտերը:
-Համաձայն եմ, քանի որ շոգ ա, կակռազ կջրենք, թող հովանան, Վարդավառն էլ մի քանի օր շուտ թող լինի,-ասաց Գալուստը:
-My ջրցան is much bigger than yours!,-չդիմացավ Սերժն ու սկսեց նյարդային խաղալ փոքրիկ մորուքի հետ: 
Քիմը նախ ծիծաղից թուլացավ, ապա կասկածամտորեն նայեց Սերժին: Հետո նա անգլերեն ասաց ինչ-որ բան, որը Լևոնը սիրով թարգմանեց մյուսների համար:
-Կարծում եմ, որ մեծ ուշադրություն պետք է դարձնել նաև երկրի մշակութային կյանքին, դրա համար ես կարող եմ համոզել ամուսնուս դառնալ մեր հայրենիքի մշակույթի նախարար և մի քանի ամիսը մեկ անվճար համերգներ կազմակերպել ինչպես Կարապի, այնպես էլ մյուս բոլոր լճերում և ջրամբարներում: 
-Իսկ, ներողություն,-միջամտեց Նուռը՝ նայելով Քիմին:- Դուք չե՞ք կարծում, որ կարիք կա բարեփոխելու և թարմացնելու նաև մեր մշակութային արժեքները, օրինակ՝ արձանները: Անձամբ ինձ վրա, որպես արվեստագետի և տղամարդու, վատ է անդրադառնում Մայր Հայաստանի արձանը: Դուք կարող եք հրաշալի նախատիպ հանդիսանալ նոր քանդակի համար, որն արդեն իսկ սկսել եմ շինել մտքումս,  եթե համաձայնեք որպես բնորդուհի մի քանի ամիս տրամադրվել...ըըը... տրվել ինձ: 
Քիմն ուշադիր լսեց առաջարկն, ու ինչպես վայել է օջախի հարսին, զանգեց տուն՝ սկեսուրից թույլտվություն վերցնելու համար: 
-Իսկ իմ կարծիքով,-սկսեց Արմենը:
-Աշոտյան, սիկ-տիր,-նորից միահամուռ ասացին բոլորը: 
Արմենը լռեց ու լայն չռված աչքերով նայեց այս ու այն կողմ՝ ասես չհավատալով, որ իրեն են դիմում, կամ գուցե չհասկանալով, թե ինչ են ասում: 
Վովան սկսեց անհանգստանալ․ մոտենում էր երեկոյան աղոթքի ժամը, իսկ այս մարդիկ ասես միտք էլ չունեին հանդիպումն ավարտելու: Պետք էր շտապ ինչ-որ բան նախաձեռնել․ պետք է այնպիսի մի բան մտածել, որ բոլորը գոհ մնան, ոչ ոք չտուժի, բացի, օրինակ, Կիկոսից, և դա անել էնպես, որ Կիկոսն էլ շատ գլխի չընկնի: Ոստիկանապետը չէր կարող պարծենալ փայլուն խելքով, բայց մանիպուլյացիաներն իր մոտ, ինչ խոսք, շատ լավ էին ստացվում: Ու նա երբեք չէր մոռանում մի պարզ ճշմարտություն, որն իմացել էր հարազատ հորից, երբ դեռ հինգ տարեկան էր: Հայրը նրան մի շատ մեծ ու սիրուն կոնֆետ էր նվիրել։ Այն փաթաթված էր գույնզգույն թղթի մեջ, փայլում ու շողշողում էր: Փոքրիկ Վովըչկան հիացմունքից թռչկոտում էր ու հրճվում, անգամ երկար ժամանակ չէր համարձակվում բացել այն, քանի որ դա իր տեսած ամենասիրուն կոնֆետն էր: Բայց երբ ի վերջո բացեց, տեսավ, որ այդ սիրուն թղթի տակ մի ուրիշ թուղթ էլ կա՝ ավելի քիչ գույներով: Դա էլ բացեց: Տակը մեկ այլ թուղթ էր՝ ճմռթված ու հին: Դա էլ բաց արեց: Դրա տակ սովետական օրաթերթի ինչ-որ դեղնած ու խունացած թղթի գունդ էր: Վովան մտածեց, որ կոնֆետը հաստատ դրա մեջ կլինի ու դա էլ բաց արեց: Բայց ավաղ, ներսում ոչինչ չկար: Ու այդտեղ փոքրիկը, փոխանակ լաց լինելու, հասկացավ, որ ամենակարևոր բանն աշխարհում քո ուզածը ճիշտ մատուցելն է: 
Քանի դեռ նա մտմտում էր, թե ինչ մի հանճարեղ պլացեբո կարելի է առաջարկել, Գալուստը դիմեց Լևոնին:
-Պարոն Լևոն, դուք ոչինչ չունե՞ք առաջարկելու: Ոնց որ եկած լինեք ծխելու ու մեզ թունավորելու համար:
-Դե ինչ ասեմ,-ծանր հոգոց ու ծխի քուլա հանեց Լևոնը:- Եթե ազգովի խնդրեն, հնարավոր է, որ վերադառնամ: Դա իմ լավագույն ու թերևս միակ առաջարկն է: 
-Իսկ միգուցե դիմենք Կիկոսի՞ն,-առաջարկեց Սերժը: - Կիկոս, դու ի՞նչ կուզեիր:
-Ե՞ս,-զարմացավ Կիկոսն այնպես, ինչպես չէր զարմացել ծնված օրվանից, այսինքն՝ երբեք: - Ես իմ ապրելու իրավունքն եմ ուզում: Ծնվել եմ ուզում վերջապես, էս հիմար վիճակից դուրս գալ եմ ուզում, ուզում եմ մեծանալ, զարգանալ, Նիցշե կարդալ, Փինք Ֆլոյդ լսել, Թումանյանի «Անուշը» անգիր անել, բարձրանալ Նորավանքի աստիճաններով, ուզում եմ նորմալ հարաբերություններ ունենալ՝ թե միջանձնային, թե միջպետական, ուզում եմ ժամանցս հետաքրքիր անց կացնել, ուզում եմ ամբողջ աշխատածս գումարը վարկեր ու կոմունալներ մուծելով չվատնել, ուզում եմ...
-Այ տղա, մի հատ սթա՛փվի, էս ինչքան ես խոսում, մարսողությունս կխանգարվի հիմա,-զայրացավ Վովան:- Սա փոքր երկիր ա, հասկանու՞մ ես, ցանկություններդ երկրիդ չափերին համապատասխանեցրու: Ես էլ եմ շատ բան ուզում, բայց հո տենց չի՞:
Մենք էլ ենք շատ բան ուզում,-ձայնեցին Մկնդոլֆի երեք գլուխները:-Բայց մենք էստեղ երեքով խորհրդակցեցինք ու ուզում ենք մեր սրտի խոսքն ուղղել ձեզ՝ մենք ուրախ ենք, որ այսօր այստեղ ենք՝ ձեզ հետ, և մենք ուրախ ենք, որ ձեզ հետ այստեղ ենք այսօր:
-Մի հատ հավիկ չլինե՞ր գզեինք,-երազկոտ ծոր տվեց Մկնդոլֆի երրորդ գլուխը, բայց առաջինը դրանից նեղվեց ու իրենց ընդհանուր պոչով բամփեց երրորդի գլխին:
-Ես մի բան եմ առաջարկում,-կռիվն ընդհատեց խաղաղապետ Վովան:- Մենք ունենք այս հարցը լուծելու միայն մի օպտիմալ միջոց: Այ տեսեք, Կիկոսին խոսքի իրավունք տվեցինք, կրակն ընկանք, մի ժամ խոսեց: Ու նա դեռ ընդամենը մեկն է ժողովրդից: Իսկ պատկերացրեք ինչ կլինի, եթե նրանք բոլորով որոշեն խոսել ու պահանջել: Մենք դեպրեսիայից կմեռնենք, Մկնդոլֆենք էլ կսատկեն սովից: Հիմա մենք ոչ թե պետք է մտածենք միայն նրանց բարօրության մասին, այլև մեր բոլորի ապահովության: Ու ես առաջարկում եմ. նախ ժողովրդից հավաքել Չարենցի բոլոր գրքերը, որ բոլորը իսպառ մոռանան այնտեղ գրված անհեթեթության մասին, թե՝ ով հայ ժողովուրդ, քո ուժը քո միասնության մեջ է, և դրանից հետո անցնենք օպերացիայի երկրորդ, առավել կարևոր հատվածին՝ նրանց բաժանենք աստվածաշունչ՝ «Մեկ հայ, մեկ Աստվածաշունչ» ծրագրի շրջանակներում, ու որ չհրաժարվեն, կարող ենք գրքերն արծաթապատել: Իսկ ամենակարևորը՝ գրքում մեծ տողերով պետք է գրված լինի աստծո խոսքը, որ՝ եթե մի այտիդ խփում են, մյուս այտդ դեմ տուր: 
Առաջարկն ընդունվեց միաձայն, իսկ թե ոնց են միաձայն ընդունվում առաջարկները, բոլորս էլ գիտենք: Էստեղ ավարտվեց պատմվածքի համար նախատեսված լիմիտը, ուստի մենք՝ հեղինակներս, մեզ պահում ենք Արշակ Սադոյանի նման չտեսավարի ու ևս մի քանի տող ենք խլում ձեր թանկարժեք ժամանակից: 
Երկնքից ընկնում է երեք խնձոր, բոլոր երեքն էլ Կիկոսին, ով թեև երեսուներկու զինված ապստամբություն բարձրացրեց և երեսուներկուսն էլ տանուլ տվեց, բայց քսաներեք ջրցան մեքենաներից, տասնչորս մահափորձից և  սահմանադրության մեկ բարեփոխումից հետո  ի  վերջո սթափվեց ու բոլորին ուղարկելով գրողի ծոցը, իսկ Գասպարյան Վովային՝ գնդակահարության(թե ինչի համար, երևի թե ինքներդ հասկացաք)՝ դարձավ իր կյանքի տերը:

----------

Alphaone (01.08.2015), Ariadna (06.08.2015), Chuk (03.08.2015), delicate (29.07.2015), GriFFin (29.07.2015), ivy (29.07.2015), Jarre (28.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (29.07.2015), Sambitbaba (30.07.2015), Smokie (28.07.2015), Աթեիստ (28.07.2015), մարդագայլուկ (29.07.2015), Նիկեա (28.07.2015), Շինարար (28.07.2015), Տրիբուն (29.07.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

*2-րդ տարբերակ*
*Անվերնագիր*

«Ուշադրությո՛ւն, խոսում է ոստիկանությունը. հարգելի ցուցարարներ, ձեր հավաքն ապօրինի է, և մինչև 23:00-ն փողոցը չազատելու դեպքում ոստիկանությունը կձեռնարկի անհրաժեշտ միջոցառումներ հասարակական կարգը վերականգնելու համար»...
Գևորգը ոչ մի կերպ չէր կարողանում գլխից հանել այս նախադասությունը, որը խռպոտ բասով ավելի քան տասն անգամ հնչել էր փողոցում: Փորձում էր ինչ-որ մեղեդի հիշել, դրանով փոխարինել տհաճ հայտարարությունը, բայց չէր ստացվում: Վերջապես, հրաժարվեց այդ մտադրությունից, ծխախոտատուփից գլանակ հանեց, վառեց և սկսեց քայլել ներքև: Լապտերների մեծ մասը չէր աշխատում, բայց զվարճանքի հաստատությունների և տարատեսակ խանութների նեոնային պաստառներն ու ցուցափեղկերը հերիք էին փողոցի լուսավորությունն ապահովելու համար: Ասֆալտը բաց էր թողնում ցերեկվա ընթացքում կուտակած տաքությունը, ու թեթև քամի էր խաղում՝ հատուկենտ ծառերի տերևների խշշոցը միախառնելով հեռվից լսվող աղմուկի արձագանքներին: 
Այդ նույն ժամանակ շտաբում գեներալ-գնդապետ Քալաշյանը մի ձեռքով բռնել էր խոսափողը, իսկ մյուսով գրպաններում ապարդյուն ման էր գալիս մեքենայում մոռացած թաշկինակը:
- Լսո՛ւմ եմ, ընկեր հրամանատար: Ճիշտ այդպես: Ճիշտ այդպես, օպերացիայի անցկացման համար ամեն ինչ պատրաստ է. Ժ-1:30-ից ուժերի տեղաշարժն արդեն կատարվում է, -0:20 մոբիլիզացումը կավարտվի, 0:00 կսկսվի օպերացիան: Նախատեսում ենք ավարտել +0:45: Ոչ մի կերպ: Լսո՛ւմ եմ:
Մի պահ նայեց մոնիտորին՝ խոսափողը պահելով օդում, ապա այն տեղը դրեց և դիմեց ներկաներին.
- Ընկերնե՛ր, ինչպես երևի հասկացաք, օպերացիան անցկացվելու է առանց շեղումների: Շուտով կստանանք հրամանի փաստա...
Դուռը թակեցին, մտնելու թույլտվություն հարցրեցին, և ծովացուլի արտաքինով մի գնդապետ փակ ծրարը հանձնեց գեներալին, քաշվեց հետ և ուղղեց փառահեղ բեղերը: Հրամանը հետևյալն էր.

 Հայաստանի Ազգային Հանրապետության
Ներքին զորքերի Գլխավոր շտաբի պետ
գեներալ-գնդապետ Բ. Քալաշյանին

ՀՐԱՄԱՅՈՒՄ ԵՄ

«Մայրամուտ արևելքում»  օպերացիան կատարել №11 առ 14.07.2031 պլանի համաձայն:

ՀԱՀ նախագահ								Խ. Ասրյան
* * *
Գևորգն ուսումնասիրում էր նախկին համալսարանային շենքը, որը ներկայումս Հանրագումարների պալատն էր, ու հիշում, թե ինչպես էր զորացրվելուց հետո երազում այդտեղ ընդունվելու մասին, սակայն ընտանիքի կարիքները հոգալու համար ստիպված էր կրկին ծառայության անցնել ատելի համակարգում, քանի որ միայն այդտեղ էր հնարավոր առանց ծանոթ-բարեկամի տեղավորվել աշխատանքի: Հետո ընտանիքը դադարեց գոյություն ունենալ: Պետք էր ցրել այդ հիշողությունները, բայց ինչպե՞ս: «Ուշադրությո՛ւն, խոսում է ոստիկանությունը. հարգելի ցուցարարներ»...
Մոտ քառասուն րոպե առաջ քվադրոկոպտերում նա ևս երկու հոգու հետ նստած լսում էր գեներալ-մայոր Մկրտչյանին.
- Ձեզ մեծ պատիվ է վիճակվել,- բղավում էր նա, չնայած խցիկում գրեթե աղմուկ չկար,- ապահովել օպերացիայի առաջին փուլի անխափան իրականացումը:  Պրոտոտիպ 3.1-ի ստեղծումը հնարավոր դարձավ միայն մեր եվրասիական գիտնականների հանճարեղ մտքի և աշխատասիրության շնորհիվ...
«Արևմտյան դաշնությունից գողացած հերթական տեխնոլոգիան է»,- մտածեց Գևորգը և թեթև քմծիծաղեց, ինչն աննկատ մնաց:
-... ի փառս հայրենիքի և Կառավարիչ Վլադիմիրի: «Վոգաս» կոդային անվանումով պրոտոտիպը նախկինում մեզ նման մարդ էր՝ թույլ ու խոցելի, բայց ստորագրելով գաղտնի գիտափորձին մասնակցելու համաձայնությունը՝ գենոթերապիայի և էկզոկմախքի շնորհիվ նա փաստացի դարձավ անմահ...
«Հիշողության կորստի գնով: Ինչո՞ւ չես ասում, որ քո «փաստացի անմահը» նաև «փաստացի ռոբոտ» է, հիմա՛ր կենդանի»:
-... եթե հաշվի չառնենք ձեզ տրված մեկական կարմիր փամփուշտները: Դրանք, ինչպես հրանգավորվել եք, պետք է կիրառել միայն ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում, վերադասի հրամանից հետո, եթե պրոտոտիպը դուրս գա հրամանատարության վերահսկողությունից և դառնա անկառավարելի...
Այդտեղ նա ընդհատեց խոսքը՝ զարմանքով նկատելով, որ Գևորգը հանել է հակագազը և պատրաստվում է հագնել: Բայց մինչ գեներալը և մյուս երկուսը կհասցնեին գլխի ընկնել, որ ինչ-որ բան այն չէ, քնաբեր գազով մետաղյա տարան արդեն բացված էր:
- Վերջդ եկավ,- գռմռաց գեներալը և հսկա հասակով մեկ փռվեց գետնին:
Գևորգը վերցրեց նրանց զենքերի պահունակները, կարմիր փամփուշտները, դուռը փակեց իր հետևից, հակագազը հանեց ու մոտեցավ օդաչուի խցիկին: Վերջինս կոճակը սեղմելով բացեց դուռը և նկատեց իրեն ուղղված ատրճանակը:
- Դեպի Վոգասի տեղակայման բազա, ու առանց հարցերի:
Արթուրը թեթևացած շունչ քաշեց, երբ տեսավ, որ սպառնացողը Գևորգն էր, ու ասաց.
- Ատրճանակդ կարող ես իջեցնել ու նստել կողքս. ես քեզ թշնամի չեմ:- Գևորգը վարանում էր,- վաղուց էի կասկածում մեր չքնաղ ռեժիմին քո նվիրվածության վրա, և կռահում էի, որ վաղ թե ուշ որևէ բան կձեռնարկես: Ես ինքս էլ դեմ չէի լինի, եթե համարձակություն ունենայի և ընտանիք չունենայի: 
Գևորգն ապշահար նայում էր նրան:
- Բազայի մասին կարող ես մոռանալ,- շարունակեց Արթուրը,- ինքդ էլ լավ գիտես, որ այդտեղի պաշտպանությունը նույնիսկ մի ամբողջ վաշտը չի կարող ճեղքել, ուր մնաց մեկ հոգին, ինչքան էլ լավ զինված լինի: Բացի այդ, մենք համարյա հասնում ենք ցույցի վայր, այնտեղ նրան սպանելու շանսերդ անհամեմատ մեծ են:
Գևորգը ցանկացավ պատասխանել, որ պրոտոտիպին վերացնելուց առաջ փորձելու է նրան կանգնեցնել, բայց հանկարծ քվադրոկոպտերի ներքևի ձախ հատվածում ինչ-որ բան պայթեց, այն թափով հրվեց վեր և սկսեց դանդաղ ընկնել: Հրթիռի հարվածի ալիքից օդաչուի խցիկի ապակիները փշրվել էին, օդային հոսանքները ներս էին թափանցում, իսկ բորտային համակարգիչն ասես փրկության էր կանչում՝ հուսահատ թարթելով ցուցիչների լույսերն ու ձայնային ազդանշաններ արձակելով: Արթուրը ձեռքը մեկնեց և գլխավերևում գտնվող փոքր պահարանից պայուսակի նման առարկա հանեց:
- Վերցրու,- ասաց նա օտարոտի ձայնով,- հաստափորները կարծում են, որ քվադրոկոպտերի անձնակազմից միայն օդաչուն է, որ արժանի չէ ծախսվող նյութ դառնալուն, բայց ինչպես տեսնում ես, նրանք սխալվում են:
Գևորգն ուզում էր առարկել, բայց առաջ թեքվելով նկատեց Արթուրի որովայնի մեջ խրված բեկորը: Իսկ Արթուրը նկատեց նրա մեդալիոնը՝ վեց ճառագայթանի սպիտակ աստղ կլոր սև ֆոնի վրա:
- Շան ծնունդները բնակելի թաղամասում կռիվ-կռիվ են խաղում: Դե, մի հապաղիր, Գևորգ, տարածությունը փոքրանում է, շուտով ցատկելն անիմաստ կդառնա,- հազիվ լսելի ձայնով շշնջաց ու, ջանալով ժպտալ, ավելացրեց,- թող Ուժը քեզ հետ լինի:
Կես ժամ անց Գևորգը քայլում էր դեպի ցույցի անցկացման վայրը: Պարաշյուտով վայրէջք կատարելուց հետո մահաբեր գնդակին էր սպասում, բայց կարծես մոռացել էին նրան: Փողոցում անցուդարձ անող ոստիկաններն ու զինվորականները ոչ մի ուշադրություն չէին դարձնում նրա վրա: Չնկատեց, թե ինչպես անցավ Կիսելյովի այգին ու Գերագույն խորհրդի շենքը՝ մոտենալով իր դպրոցին: Պատուհանների տակ անփույթ արված գրաֆիտին ավելի անփույթ ձևով ջնջված էր, սակայն առաջին ու վերջին տառերը կարելի էր կարդալ՝ Х###О: Հենց այդ պատուհաններից մեկով էր, որ դասընկերոջ հետ երբեմն դասից փախնում էին, մտնում վերջինիս տուն ու, վերցնելով հին էլեկտրակիթառը, գնում լքված հիդրոէլեկտրակայան, խարխուլ պահակատան վարդակից կիթառը միացնում էին ու հերթով նվագում դեռևս չարգելված մեղեդիներ: Գևորգը սիրում էր թե ՀԷԿ-ի մռայլ  սյուներն ու պատերը, թե այնտեղ տանող թունելը, որի կիսախավարում քայլելիս հաճախ էր մտածում իր ապագայի մասին: 
«Ես ինքս էլ դեմ չէի լինի, եթե համարձակություն ունենայի և ընտանիք չունենայի»,- մտաբերեց Արթուրի խոսքերը: «Չէ, եղբայր»,- մտածեց,-«համարձակը նա է, ով կյանքին վտանգ սպառնացող արարք կատարելու ժամանակ գոնե կորցնելու ինչ-որ բան ունի»:
Դպրոցից ներքև բարիկադներն էին, որի մի կողմում ցուցարարներից առավել ակտիվները բարձրաձայն լոզունգներ էին վանկարկում, ինչին հետևում էր բազմաթիվ ժողովրդի արձագանքը, իսկ մյուս կողմում ոստիկաների և հատուկ ուժերի շարքերն էին, որոնք, ի զարմանս ցուցարարների, նոսրանում էին: Վերջնաժամկետն անցել էր, և տեսարանը վերջիններիս համար տարօրինակ էր: Նրանք նկատեցին դեպի բարիկադները սլացող զրահապատ մեքենան, որն առաջին գծին հասնելու ընթացքում դանդաղեցրեց արագությունը, կտրուկ արգելակեց՝ կողք թեքվելով, և դրա դուռը սկսեց բացվել:  Դրա հետևում գտնվողը չսպասեց էլեկտրական մեխանիզմի դանդաղ աշխատանքի ավարտին, բռունցքի մի հարվածով կոտրեց դուռն ու ցատկեց ներքև:  Ոստիկաններն ու զինվորականները հետ քաշվեցին: Ցուցարարների առաջին շարքերում քար լռություն տիրեց: Պրոտոտիպը, ասֆալտի վրա ոտնահետքեր դրոշմելով, քայլեց դեպի բարիկադներ, սկսեց դրանք քանդել, ասես լեգոյի խաղալիքներ լինեին, և նետել այսուայնկողմ: Հաշված վայկյաններ էին մնում դրանք ամբողջությամբ ճեղքելու համար:
- Վո՛վա,- ինչ-որ մեկը գոռաց հետևում:
Պրոտոտիպը կանգ առավ, գլուխը մի փոքր թեքեց, սակայն նորից անցավ գործի:
- Գասպարյա՛ն Վովա,- ավելի բարձր գոռաց:
Պրոտոտիպը շրջվեց դեպի գոռացողը: Գևորգը դանդաղ, բայց հաստատուն քայլերով մոտենում էր նրան: Պրոտոտիպի ձախ էկզոձեռքին հարմարեցված կլոր էլեկտրասղոցը սկսեց պտտվել՝ արտացոլելով լուսարձակների արծաթագույն լույսը: Գևորգն առաջ պարզեց ձեռքերի ափերն ու ասաց.
- Ես գիտեմ, որ դու չես մոռացել, թե ինչ կատարվեց տասնվեց տարի առաջ հենց այս նույն տեղում: Նայիր ձեռքերիս: Դրանք առաջվա պես փամփլիկ չեն, սակայն սպիերը տեղում են: Նայիր ու հիշիր, թե ինչ էիր զգում այն ժամանակ: Զգա հիմա:
Պրոտոտիպը սղոցը բարձրացրեց վերև, և թվում էր՝ Գևորգն ուր որ է նրա առաջին զոհը կդառնա, բայց նա էկզոձեռքը տարավ իր գլխի հետևը ու շարքից հանեց այդտեղ ամրացված միկրոսխեման: Հայացքում մինչ այդ արտացոլված սառն անտարբերությունը փոխակերպվեց ցասման, ու մարտական ճիչ արձակելով՝ նետվեց հակառակ ուղղությամբ: Գևորգը կարմիր փամփուշտները գցեց մոտակա անձրևատար ճաղավանդակից ներքև: Ժողովուրդը ցնծում էր:
- Քառասուն տարվա ընթացքում արածս միակ արժանավոր արարքը,- մտածեց Գևորգը, ապա ատրճանակի փողն ուղղեց կզակին ու ձգանը քաշեց:

----------

Chuk (03.08.2015), GriFFin (29.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (29.07.2015), Աթեիստ (28.07.2015), Նիկեա (29.07.2015), Շինարար (29.07.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

*3-րդ տարբերակ*

*Անվերնագիր*

Ջրի ուժգին շթից ետ շպրտվելով կարկատած ասվալթին՝ մի ակնթարթ կորցրեց ինքնատիրապետումը, բայց կարողացավ սթափվել և կառավարել սեփական օրգանիզմը. միջնամատի հայտնի ժեստը պարզած պոռթկաց առաջ… 
-Սթափվիր գժուկ:
-Հենց նոր սթափվեցի, վրա տա՞նք, թե՞ փախնենք:
-Սթափվիր ասում եմ, սա մեր ու ձեր քաղաքն ա, էս քաղաքի մի ծերից մյուսը 12 կիլոմետր ա:
-Օսիպյան, քեզ խառնեցի մերոնց հետ:
-հը՞…լսի դու…
-Կներես, նկատի ունեի՝ ըստ սցենարի մերոնց…
-Լսի գժուկ…
-Ինչ ասի՞ր, զանգում եմ ոստիկանություն, ինձ ասիր գժո՞ւկ, քեզ գործից հանել եմ տալու:
-Լրիվ դու ոնց որ խառնում ես սաղ:
-Ես Դանիելը չեմ, Վաղարշակն եմ:
-Աշոտյան էղեք Օպերա, Վաղո, ստեղ մնացողները կմաքրվեն ստեղից:
-Ես Ձեզ հետ միշտ համագործակցել եմ ու կհամագործակցեմ, բայց յոթ դրամս մինչև չտաք, ստեղից գնացողը չեմ, պարոն Օսիպյան:
-Լսի, ես Գասպարյան Վովան եմ, ես Վովան եմ…
-Զորավար ջան, կներես, ես կարծեցի…
-Ասեցիր զորավա՞ր… լսի, կարողա՞ մի հատ աղոթենք նոր գնաք Օպերա:
-Եթե իմ ու քո շեֆը ասի իհարկե կաղոթենք, բայց աղոթելու գծով ստեղ ներկայացուցիչը Դավոն ա, ուղղակի դեռ չի հասցրել մի քանի օր սոված մնա, աշխարհի վրա չարանա:
-Ի՞նչ սոված, ի՞նչ ես խոսում Շուշո, ինչպես շեֆի տատն էր ասում, բայց դուք սովածի հարցով ե՞ք հավաքվել:
-Չէ ավելորդ կալորիաներ առանձնապես չունենք, բայց դե պաս չենք պահել էս տարի, կարանք տեղը հանենք, ասում են՝ չուտելն էլ ա կայֆ:
-Բայց սոված մնալը պաս չի, որդյակս, դա ինչ-ինչ գաղափարի համար ա արվում:
-Զորավար, խնդրում եմ գաղափար բառը մի օգտագործի, քաղաքական ենթատեքստ եմ տեսնում մեջը:
-Ես Գասպարյան Վովան եմ, ես Վովան եմ…
-Հա հանգստացի, էդ մասը արդեն նկարել ենք, ի՞նչ ես վրա տալիս:
-Դե զորավար մի ասա, ոնց որ Մայդանի հետ խոսաս:
-Մայդան չի, Բաղրամյան ա:
-Հա էլի, ես ուկրաինական կրթություն ունեմ ուղղակի…

-----------------------

-Դուբլ 45213546-12 պատրաստ ա: Բոլորդ ազատ եք: Մոնտաժնիկներ ու կիվիրյաններ, ձեր հերթն ա, պատրաստվեն հայրիկյանները:

----------

Chuk (03.08.2015), GriFFin (29.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (29.07.2015), Smokie (28.07.2015), Նիկեա (28.07.2015), Շինարար (29.07.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

*4-րդ տարբերակ*

*Սթափարան համար 6*


- Խաչը՝ տաս, - քարտերին արագ հայացք գցելով՝ ձայնեց Ճուտոն:
- Դու էլ միշտ խաչ ես խոսում, - նեղսրտեց Գամփռը՝ հայացք գցելով իր քարտերին:
- Քյափը...
Գեղամը չհասցրեց թիվ խոսել, նրա ձայնն ընդհատվեց ամբողջ սրահով տարածված ճիչից.
- Ես սթափվել եմ, լսու՛մ եք, սթափվել եմ, սը՛-թա՛փ-վե՛լ:
Խաղացողները նայեցին իրար: Առաջինը Գամփռը խոսեց.
- Էլի Մարտիրոսյանն է:
- Գուցե բա՞ց թողնենք, - հարցրեց նորեկը՝ Արամը:
- Առանց Որոշիչի որոշման իրավունք չունենք, իսկ Որոշիչը չի հավատում Մարտիրոսյանին: Ասում է, որ հենց դուրս գա, նորից նույն երգն է երգելու: Դեռ պետք է սպասել:
- Բայց դե գոնե ուտելու բան տայինք:
- Ոչ մի դեպքում: Սրան սթափեցնելու տարբերակը հենց հացից զրկելն է: Երբ երեք-չորս օրով հացադուլի էր նստում, դրանով ցույց էր տալիս, թե ինչից է իրականում վախենում ու ինչով իրեն կարելի է խեղճացնել...
- Դե, շարունակեցինք, - ընդհատեց Գեղամը: - Քյափը՝ տասնմեկ:
Սթափիչներն արագորեն նորից ընկղմվեցին խաղի մեջ: Ճիշտ է, Մարտիրոսյանը ժամանակ առ ժամանակ նորից ընդհատում  էր նրանց խաղը՝ բռունցքներով հարվածելով սթափասենյակի դռանն ու գոռալով «Ես սթափվել եմ, սը՛-թա՛փ-վե՛լ»:

* * *
Սահմանադրության հանրաքվեի արդյունքները հրապարակելու օրվանից սկսվեցին զանգվածային բողոքի ակցիաները: Պատմության մեջ, թերևս, այսքան մարդ փողոց դուրս չէր եկել: Այս անգամ կասկած չկար, որ գործ ունեն կեղծված հանրաքվեի հետ. չէ՞ որ բոլորը դեմ էին քվեարկել:
Առաջին սթափարանը կառուցվեց դրանից մեկ շաբաթ անց: Իրականում ոչ թե կառուցվեց, այլ քրեակատարողական հիմնարկներից մեկն անմիջապես ձևափոխեցին սթափարանի: Նախքան ձևափոխելը որոշիչների հանձնաժողովը առանձնազրույց ունեցավ բոլոր կալանավորների հետ, ու որոշեց, թե ում հետ ինչպես է պետք վարվել: Կալանավորների մի մասը տեղափոխվեց այլ կալանավայրեր, մյուս մասը հատուկ որոշմամբ ազատ արձակվեց ու անմիջապես աշխատանքի անցավ սթափարանում՝ որպես սթափիչներ: Սթափարանի սթափասենյակներն արագորեն լցվեցին անսթափներով, մանավանդ քաղաքականացված անսթափներով:
Այնուհետև իրար հետևից սկսեցին սարքվել մյուս սթափարանները: Ամենամեծ սթափարանը վեցերորդն էր, ուր բերում էին կա՛մ ամենաաչքի ընկած անսթափներին, կա՛մ մյուս սթափարաններում չսթափված անսթափներին:
Սա նաև միակ սթափարանն էր, որին կից կախարան էր կառուցվել հատուկ նրանց համար, ովքեր տևական ժամանակ չէին սթափվում:
Մի նոր, աննախադեպ բողոքի ալիք բարձրացավ կախարանի դեմ: Հազարավոր քաղաքացիներ դուրս եկան փողոց:
- Նույնիսկ նոր սահմանադրությունն է երաշխավորում մարդու կյանքի իրավունքը, - պնդում էին բողոքավորները:
Իշխանությունը սկզբում փորձեց երկխոսության միջոցով բացատրել, որ ըստ սահմանադրության անհրաժեշտությամբ կիրառված ուժի արդյունքում մարդուն կարելի է զրկել կյանքից, սակայն, համոզվելով, որ բողոքավորները չեն դադարում բողոքը՝ սկսեցին բռնել նրանց ու տեղափոխել սթափարաններ: Բողոքի ալիքը մարեց: Իսկ կախարանում Կախիչը հասցրեց մի քանի տասնյակ չսթափվողների զրկել կյանքից՝ բացարձակապես անհրաժեշտ ուժ գործադրելով:

* * *
- Ոտքի՜,  - գոռաց Գամփռն ու արագ ոտքի կանգնեց:
Ոտքի կանգնեցին նաև մյուս սթափիչները, ովքեր մի վայրկյան առաջ խորազուսված էին թղթախաղում: Ընդունարան մտավ Որոշիչը, հետևից մի քանի բռնիչ, որոնք շղթայակապ քարշ էին տալիս գլխին սև գլխանոց անցկացրած տղամարդուն:
- Գեղամ, շուտ, ազատեք 48-րդ սթափասենյակը, ուզում եմ իմ աշխատասենյակին մոտ լինի, սրանով անձամբ ես եմ զբաղվելու, - հրամայեց Որոշիչը՝ հայացքը գցելով սեղանին թափված քարտերին: - Ո՞վ է հաղթում:
- Մենք, - ժպտաց Գեղամն ու վազեց հրամանը կատարելու:
Մինչ սթափասենյակը կազատվեր, բռնիչները տղամարդուն կապեցին սենյակի մեջտեղի ձողից: Սա սթափիչների ամենասիրած զբաղմունքն էր. շղթայով կապում էին ձողին, պարտադրում պարել ու զվարճացնել: Բայց այս անգամ պարելու հրաման չտվեցին:
- Շեֆ, էս ո՞վ ա, ու ինչի՞ եք գիշերով բերել, - չդիմացավ Գամփռը, - վերջին հրամանով բոլորի՞ն չէր, որ անհրաժեշտ էր լույսով ստեղ բերել:
- Սա հատուկ պտուղ ա, - գոհունակ ժպտաց Որոշիչը: - Դեռ շատ աղմուկ չենք ուզում հանել:
- Բայց ո՞վ ա:
- Խորհրդարանի ընտրիչներից ա՝ Բարխուդարյանը:
- Ընտրիչների՞ց, - զարմացավ Արամը: - Բայց իրանք անձեռնմխելի չե՞ն:
- Անձեռնմխելի են, բա ինչ գրող ու ցավ են, բայց ընտրիչների դատին հանձնեցի ու բոլորով ծախեցին իրանց գործընկերոջը: Փակ էր քվեարկությունը: Գիշերով բերեցինք, որ շատ աղմուկ չլինի, սրան պետք է արագ սթափեցնենք ու նորից հետ ուղարկենք:
- Ի՞նչ ա արել:
- Ասում էր, որ սահմանադրությունը հակաժողովրդական ա:
- Հակաժողովրդակա՞ն, - ծիծաղեց Ճուտոն, - էդ ինքը չէ՞ր, որ իրա ընկերներին չէր պաշտպանում, ասում էր, թե կեղծ օրակարգ ա էդ սահմանադրությունը:
- Ինքն էր, - ժպտաց Որոշիչը:

* * *
Հանրաքվեից մի քանի օր էր անցել, իսկ իրավիճակը շարունակում էր լարված մնալ: Ղեկավարը շտապ խորհրդակցություն էր հրավիրել. Այստեղ էին ուժային կառույցների ղեկավարները, դատախազության ներկայացուցիչները, ուրիշներ: Բողոքի ալիքը ուժով ցրել մի անգամ փորձել էին, մի քանի ժամ անց ավելի շատ մարդ էր հավաքվել: Ձերբակալությունների չէին ուզում գնալ. Միջազգային կառույցներից խիստ զգուշացում էին ստացել, որ չեն ների քաղբանտարկյալների գոյությունը: Լուծում կարծես թե չկար:
- Թող Աստված մեր արդարությամբ մեզ դատի, իսկ իրենց արդարությամբ թող գթա ու ների, քանզի մոլորյալ են ու չգիտեն, թե ինչ են անում, - ժպիտը դեմքին՝ Ղեկավարին դիմեց ոստիկանապետը, - բայց մինչ այդ մենք կդատենք նրանց: Ես լավ միտք ունեմ:
- Ի՞նչ միտք, Վովա: Էլի՞ աղոթելու ես տանելու:
- Չէ՜է: Այս անգամ սթափվելու:
- Յա՞, իրո՞ք: Էդ ո՞նց:
- Մի հատ օրենք ենք ընդունում, որ ովքեր սթափվելու կարիք ունեն, տանում նստացնում ենք սթափեցնելու, ու վերջ: Ամեն մեկին յուրահատուկ մոտեցում կցուցաբերենք:
- Էլի քո ախմախ մտքերով ես: Ինչպես տատս էր ասում, բա մենք դրա՞ համար ենք հավաքվել, որ դա՞ լսենք: Չե՞ս հասկանում, որ աշխարհն էլի կսկսի նեղել մեզ, թե բա քաղբանտարկյալ ունեք, ֆլան, ֆստան...
- Չէ, Շեֆ, իրանք բանտարկյալ չեն լինի: Մեր արածը նորամուծություն կլինի: Ոչ թե մարդկանց բանտերում կզրկենք ազատությունից, այլ կկառուցենք սթափարաններ, ուր մարդկանց կբերենք սթափվելու:
- Լսի, բայց լավ բան ես ասում, վաղվանից սկսի, տեսնենք ինչ ենք անում:
- Աչքիս վրա, Շեֆ:

* * *
Հատուկ որոշմամբ անսթափներին սթափարան բերում էին ցերեկով: Նախօրոք լրատվամիջոցներով հայտարարվում էր ժամը: Սթափարան տանող փողոցի երթևեկությունն այդ ժամին ընդհատվում էր: Քաղաքացիները շարվում էին մայթերին՝ նայելու, թե հերթական անսթափին ինչպես են ծաղրի ենթարկելով փողոցի մեջտեղով բերում սթափարան: Այս հոգեբանական զենքը ևս ոստիկանապետն էր մշակել, որպեսզի մյուսները հանկարծ ու չկորցնեն իրենց սթափությունը՝ վախենալով այդ իրավիճակում հայտնվելուց:
Այդ օրը մայթերը խիստ մարդաշատ էին: Բոլորն եկել էին իրենց աչքով տեսնելու և համոզվելու, որ լրատվությունը ճիշտ է, որ սթափարան են տանում ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս՝ հենց Նրան:
Բռնիչների ուղեկցությամբ փողոցի ծայրում հայտնվեց կանացի խալաթ հագած տղամարդը: Նրա տեսքն ընկճված էր ու հոգնած, հալից ընկած: Ժողովրդի մեջ թաքնված սադրիչները պարբերաբար լոլիկ ու ձու էին շպրտում Տղամարդու վրա: Վերջինս սայթաքում էր, ընկնում: Բռնիչները ոտքի էին կանգնեցնում ու հրամայում շարունակել ճանապարհը: Տղամարդն աղերսող հայացք էր գցում մայթերին կանգնածներին, բայց տեսնում էր միայն անտարբեր կամ ոգևորված, այլ ոչ երբեք կարեկցող հայացքներ:
Հանկարծ նրա աչքը ընկավ մի Երիտասարդի, ով շեշտակի տարբերվում էր մյուսներից: Տղամարդու աչքերում հույս կայծկլտաց: Լարելով վերջին ուժերը՝ ոտքի կանգնեց ու բռնիչներից պոկվելով՝ արագ վազեց Երիտասարդի կողմը, բռնեց նրա  օձիքից.
- Օգնի՛ր ինձ:
- Օգնե՞մ: Ինչու՞:
- Դու հիշու՞մ ես ինձ, հոգի՛ս, - աղերսեց Տղամարդը:
Բռնիչները հասան Տղամարդուն ու ուզում էին պոկել Երիտասարդից, բայց նրանց հրամանատարը թույլ չտվեց.
- Թող խոսի:
Երիտասարդը, որ ինքն էլ էր փորձում պոկվել Տղամարդուց, հասկացավ, որ դա անհնար է:
- Հիշում եմ, - Տղամարդուն դիմեց նա: - Իհարկե հիշում եմ: Հիշում եմ մահակների հարվածները, ջրի ուժեղ շիթերը, փամփուշտները: Ամեն ինչ էլ հիշում եմ:
- Լսիր, ես սխալվել էի, օգնեք ինձ, մենք միասին կհաղթենք:
- Օգնե՞նք, - ծիծաղեց Երիտասարդը, - այդ ովքերո՞վ:
- Այսքան մարդ կա, նայիր չորս կողմդ, հավաքիր նրանց, առաջնորդիր: Եթե միասին լինեք, ձեզ ոչ ոք չի կարողանա հաղթել:
- Այս մարդիկ նրանք են, ում դուք դարձրիք 5000 դրամ վերցնողներ, նրանք են, ում դարձրիք մատաղ փախցնողներ, նրանք են, ովքեր հենց փորձեցին ընդվզել, տարաք ու սթափեցրիք: Ես ինքս սթափվել եմ: Հիմա քո հերթն է: Գնա ու սթափվիր:
Տղամարդու ձեռքերը թուլացան, ծնկների վրա ընկավ գետնին: Բռնիչները թևերից բռնելով, բարձրացրին ու շարունակեցին ճանապարհը:

* * *
Սթափարանում Տղամարդուն էին սպասում բոլոր սթափիչները, հարյուր հոգուց ավելի: Սրանց մի մասը նախկին ոստիկաններ էին, ովքեր աչքի էին ընկել ցուցարարների նկատմամբ բռնի գործողություններով, մի մասը՝ հանցավոր աշխարհի ներկայացուցիչներ ու նախկին կալանավորներ:
Տղամարդը սենյակ մտնելուն պես փոխեց իր ոճը. սա իր վերջին հույսն էր:
- Լսե՛ք, սթափվե՛ք, - բղավեց նա: - Ես Վովա Գասպարյանն եմ: ՎՈ՛-ՎԱ՛Ն եմ ես: Ես եմ ձեզ ստեղծել, ՍԸ՛-ԹԱ՛Փ-ՎԵ՛Ք: Ի՞նչ եք անում:
Որոշիչը, ժպիտը դեմքին, մոտեցավ նրան.
- Ճի՞շտ է, որ ընկերների շրջապատում ասել ես, որ ինքդ էլ կարող ես ղեկավարել երկիրը, որ կարելի է փոխել մեր Ղեկավարին:
- Սթափվի՛ր հիմար, մեկը դու էիր այդ ընկերներից, ի՞նչ է, կատակս չե՞ս հասկացել, սրիկա՛ մատնիչ: ՍԹԱՓՎԻ՛Ր: Սա մեր երկիրն է: Սա փոքր երկիր է: Բոլորս գիտենք, թե ով է Ղեկավարը ու Միակը: Սթափվե՛ք, ես եմ ստեղծել սա:
Որոշիչը շուռ եկավ ու կարգադրեց.
- Արագ պատրաստեք կախարանը: Նա սթափվող չէ:
Սթափիչներից մի քանիսը վազեցին հրամանը կատարելու:

* * *
Կախարանում արարողակարգը նույնն էր, ինչ մշակվել էր դեռ շատ վաղուց: Տղամարդու վզին գցեցին պարանը ու կանգնեցրին աթոռին: Մոտեցավ Աղոթիչն ու կարդաց կարճ աղոթքը.
- Թող Աստված մեր արդարությամբ մեզ դատի, իսկ քո արդարությամբ թող գթա ու ների, քանզի մոլորյալ ես ու չգիտես, թե ինչ ես անում: Ամե՛ն:
Աղոթքից հետո Կախիչը Տղամարդու ոտքերի տակից քաշեց աթոռը ու պարանը սեղմեց նրա պարանոցը: Աչքերը կարմրեցին ու դուրս եկան բներից, տղամարդը սկսեց խռխռացնել: Երբ տղամարդն իր վերջին շունչը փչեց, աչքերը սառեցին ու դարձան անկենդան, դահիճը նայեց նրան, ու արարողակարգի համաձայն հարցրեց.
- Դը-զե՞ց:
Պատասխան չհետևեց:
...
Նույն ժամանակ Երիտասարդը բացեց ընդհատակյա շտաբի թաքնված դուռն ու երեք հոգու ուղեկցությամբ մտավ ներս: Նրան ընդառաջ եկավ ընկերներից մեկը.
- Ի՞նչ նորություն:
- Կախեցին, - պատասխանեց: - Իսկ ես կարողացա ևս երեք հոգու գտնել, որ անտարբեր չեն, նրանք տարբերվում էին մայթերին կանգնած մյուսներից: Ծանոթացիր ու ծանոթացրու մեր ծրագրերին:
Ընկերը ոտքից գլուխ նայեց մյուսներին ու գոհունակ ժպտաց.
- Եկեք, տղերք, պայքարը շարունակվում է:

----------

Chuk (03.08.2015), GriFFin (29.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (29.07.2015), Smokie (29.07.2015), Աթեիստ (28.07.2015), Նիկեա (29.07.2015), Շինարար (30.07.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

*5-րդ տարբերակ*

*Ոստիկանապետի մայրը*

-Տեսնո՞ւմ ես, շեֆ, աղջիկների երամակը տղաների հետևից լցվում է պողոտա:

-Հնարավոր չէ, -գոռաց ոստիկանապետը,-մայրերը պետք է տանը մնան, մայրերը պետք է տանը մնան:

Վախը վաղորդյան ցողի պես պատեց ոստիկանապետի` կոշտ վրձնով գծած դիմագծերը: Քթի տակ մրմնջում է` հնարավոր չէ, իմ մա՞յրը, չի կարող պատահել: Հետո ձեռքը կտրուկ` ափն ի վար հետ գցեց, ասես օդը հետ էր մղում, ասես նավի թիակ էր, որ ջրի հոսանքը ճնշում էր, որպեսզի առաջ շարժվեր: Ձեռքով դաղելով օդը` փորձում էր կտրուկ դադարեցնել ոտքերի անսպասելի` բթամատերից բարձրացող դողը: Մարդիկ`առողջ երակ ազատության, անցնում էին նրա կողքով, սլանում միջով. ամեն ինչ վայրկյանում մեռավ: Միտքը, որ մայրը կարող է այդտեղ լինել` իր դեմ ու իրենից հեռու, թմրեցրեց ոտքերը, աչքերի առջև պտտվեցին մարդիկ` էլկետրասյուներ, երկինքը փուլ եկավ գլխին, աղաղակող պաստառները միայն մոր անունն էին տալիս. «ո՛չ թալանին, ո՛չ քեզ, որդի՛, որ էլ իմը չես», կարծես գոռում էր մայրը: Նրան թվում էր, որ նա է հենց թալանը, որ ինքն իրեն խլեց իր մորից: Մատը մոտեցրեց բերանին` կարծես կերած ծիծը ջնջվեց շուրթերից: «Միայն ոչ մայրս»,-մտածեց նա:

-Չքվե՛ք աչքիցս,-մռնչաց ոստիկանապետը:

Քրտինքը մեծ կաթիլներով անձրևեց դեմքը։

-Բա՞ն ա եղել, շեֆ:

-Ռա՛դ եղի,- որոտաց ոստիկանապետը:

Քաղաքում լուր էր տարածվել, որ ոստիկանությունը անհանդուրժող է, անկիրթ, չգիտի` ինչպես խոսել քաղաքացու հետ, էլ ոնց պետք է պաշտպանի նրան: Դրա համար էլ օրեր շարունակ ոստիկանապետը սովորում էր մարդու հետ շփվելու արվեստը, այնքան, մինչ զգաց` ներսում չխաղացված դերեր կան, մանկության թատրոնը` մինուճար դպրոցական ներկայացումը կա: «Ինչ վարպետորեն էր խորամանկ հայվանն ասում` էս սարը իմն է, էս ծառը իմն է, ծառում փչակ կա, փչակում` մի բուն, էս ո՞վ է եկել տիրացել թաքուն, հա, հա, ո՞վ է եկել տիրացել թաքուն, կասեմ ցրվեք, գժուկներ, թե չէ ջրցանս հրեն գնամ -բերեմ, ձեր քոքը կտրեմ…հա,հա,տենց էլ կասեմ»:

-Իսկ պատմության վերջը կասե՞ս,-լուսնյակ գիշերվա պես պարզ նորից հայտնվեց մայրը, ու բառերը` հատ-հատ ասեղներ, տնկեց,- կասե՞ս, որդիս, միակս, որ չարի համար, թե վաղ, թե ուշ, էդ է պահված աղվես աղա, ղա՜, ղա՜, ղա՜, ղա՜…

Ոստիկանապետը հորիզոնի վրա տեսավ մորը` ագռավ: Օդում կանգնել էր մոր կռինչը` ղա՜, ղա՜, ղա՜, ղա՜…….Ոստիկանապետը կողպեց աչքերը, որպեսզի երկինքը `անվերջ ագռավ, չթափանցի ներս, լղոզվի ձայների մեջ ու վերանա, բայց չէ, մոր կռինչը եկեղեցու զանգ էր… ղա՜, ղա՜, ղա՜, ղա՜…… մոր կռինչը պարիսպ էր` բարձր ու չընկրկող:

-Սթափվիիիիիիիիր,-գոռաց Ոստիկանապետը: Սեփական մարմնի պարտությունը ջուր-ջուր կաթում էր քունքերից, լցվում վզատակը:

- Քո հետ չեմ, շան տղա,-ասեց ու մտածեց, որ լավ է գոնե էս աշխատակիցները կան.պետք չէ հետները դրամա խաղալ, սեթևեթել. դա իր արյունն է:

-Վերջացրո՛ւ, հոգիս,- մի օր նետեց կնոջը, որը գտել էր նրան սպառված և ուզում էր, որ նա մռնչար, թամբեր իրեն, գլխապտույտի հասցներ, լիներ կոշտ և անկիրթ, իսկ ոստիկանապետի գլուխը քաոս էր, արարքների և մտքի բացահայտ խզումը ծանր կապար էր, որ վայրէջք էր կատարել ակնախոռոչներում, ու սիրտ դարձած տրոփում էր. ներսը քարով էր լցված: Կինը զարմացավ. Ոստիկանապետը ականի պես չպայթեց նրա մեջ, նրա հետ, նրանով: Թեպետ բոլորին թվում էր` կյանքում ոչ դաշտային ծաղկից է հոտ քաշել, ոչ երեխայի գլուխ շոյել, ոչ կնոջ փաղաքշել, բայց նրա սերը ուրիշ էր: Նա պայթում էր, կարկուտի պես թափվում անկողնուն փռված մարմնին, երևի հուսահատությունից, որ օր օրի սիրտը կարծրանում է, և մոլուցքն այդ չընդհատվող ընթացքի անզոր է կանգնեցնել, անզոր է և չի ուզում, ով գիտի, երևի հուսահատությունից:

«Ի վերջո ի՞նչ է եղել. Կանայք` դեռ չի նշանակում մայրս, ինչո՞ւ եմ թողնում, որ սիրտս կակղի: Դու Ոստիկանապետ ես, գրողը քեզ տանի: Ապա կրկնիր անուն ազգանունդ, չե՞ս զգում ինչ ուժ է մեջդ լցվում, նրանք մարդիկ են, իսկ դու…ասում եմ քեզ, կրկնիր` ես Պ. Պ.-ս, Ոստիկանապետս, Հզորս: Ես Պ. Պ-ն եմ, ավելի բարձր, ավելի ամուր, մռնչա, արծիվ, գոռա, անիծված»:

Արցունքի մի կաթիլ կանգնել էր այտոսկրին և չէր իջնում ներքև:

-Ասում եմ քեզ`ես Պ.Պ-ն եմ:

-Շեֆ, տղամարդկանց կանայք ու երեխաներն են միանում:

- Ի սեր Աստծո, լռիր,- հառաչեց ոստիկանապետը:

Հանկարծ իրականության պես խոսուն դիմացը նորից կանգնեց մայրը.

- Պտղաջրերս քիչ լինեին, որ ձեռքդ չորանար, անաստված, տունդ լույսերի հրավառություն է, կինդ` ամանորի եղևնի, քեզ քիչ եմ սիրել, հա՞: Պտղաջրերս շատ լինեին, որ խեղդվեիր ու չծնվեիր,անսիրտ: Ո՛չ քեզ, անպիտա՛ն,- նետեց մայրը, ու ձեռքը` վրձնի կտրուկ հարված, արագ ու հուսահատ իջավ փորին: Ասես հենց այդ վայրկյանին վիժեց ոստիկանապետին:

Ոստիկանապետը օրորվեց: «Ես ապառաժ չեմ»,-մտածեց նա, մինչ գետինը երերաց ոտքերի տակ: Ցած կփլվեր ,եթե չլիներ թիկնապահների պատը:

-Թողե՛ք ինձ-մրմնջաց նա:

«Գլուխդ կորցնում ես, իշու ձագ, ինչո՞ւ մայրդ պետք է էստեղ լինի` էս անորոշության , էս ցավի մեջ: Մենք պաշտպանված ենք մեր տներում, մենք հեռու ենք էս փողոցից, էս քաոսից դուրս մեր տներում մեր վառարանները տաքացնում են մեզ, մեր կաթսաներում բլթբլթացողը դատարկ ջուրը չէ : Ուրեմն էլ ի՞նչ է անում էստեղ, անիծվածը: Ա՜խ, մայրս: Մեր կանայք քաքի պես կակուղ են, ի սեր Աստծո, ի՞նչ գործ ունի նա էստեղ : Սթափվիր, Պ., տուզիկ շան պես էս

խոսում, միտքդ ցեխ ա, շլոփա, կերածդ լափ ա, անարժան», -նորից միտքը սղոցեց մայրը: Ոստիկանապետը` մանուկ Պ.-ն, ամուր փակեց աչքերը` մտովի հազար կողպեք վրան քաշեց, ու մատները կծկելով ափի մեջ` գոռաց.

- Սթափվե՛ք , սա փոքր երկիր է, ասում եմ ձեզ,սթափվե՛ք: Ձեր արդարությամբ թող Աստված ձեզ գթա ու ների, քանզի մոլորյալ եք ու չգիտեք` ինչ եք անում:

Փողոցը ծով չդարձավ, և նա` կարծեցյալ մարգարե, չքայլեց ջրերի վրայով: Հանկարծ ականջի մեջ բառերը`տաք պղպջակներ, բլբլթթացին, թմբկաթաղանթը պայթեց.

-Շեֆ, շարքերում ձեր մայրն է կանգնած:

----------

Chuk (03.08.2015), GriFFin (29.07.2015), Smokie (28.07.2015), Ափրիկյան (18.10.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

*6-րդ տարբերակ*

*ԳՈՀԱՑՆԵԼՈՎ   ՕՐԱԳՐԻՆ*

Շուտով կիջնի երեկոն: Արդեն մթնում է, ստիպված կլինեմ ընթերցումս տանը շարունակել: Այգին խաղաղ էր, ոչ մի ավելորդ շշուկ. լռություն էր ու անդորր:
Կողքում ՝ ինձնից ընդամենը մի քանի քայլ հեռավորության վրա, մի աղջիկ դեռ կարդում էր: Երկար վարսերը տարածվում ու սահում են էջերի վրա, նրանց հետ թերթվում: Ի՜նչ տեսարան: Համաձայնեք. կանայք արվեստում աստվածային են: Այն էլ այս տարիքում ՝ տասնինը-քսան տարեկան, տակավին երիտասարդ, կյանքով լի, փթթուն ՝  վարդի պես բացված դեպի արևը: Նրանց մեջ էլ արևներ կան: Եվ նրա հմայքը շողում էր հետզհետե պատացող մութի մեջ, այնպես կլանված էր կարդում, որ հավաբար մթնելը չէր էլ նկատել: Ես առանց վարանելու մոտեցա նրան, մի փոքր զարմացած, բայց նաև ոգեշնչված իմ համարձակությունից հարցրեցի.
- Թույլ կտաք ընկերակցե՞լ Ձեզ:
Նա անակնկալի եկավ, և շփոթված նայեց իմ կողմը: Կարծես աչքերում դեռ տառեր էին տարուբերվում, և մի այնպիսի հայացք նետեց վրաս, ասես ինձ էլ էր ուզում ընթերցել:
Շփոթմունքից փոքր ինչ երկյուղած, տարակուսանքով պատասխանեց.
- Գուցե լավ միտք չէ՞:
Ես արդեն կարդացել էի համաձայնության նշանը նրա աչքերում, և համառեցի.
- Օ՜, ո՛չ, ի՞նչ եք ասում, սա լավագույն միտքն է , որ այսօր ծնվել է ուղեղումս, գուցե լավագույնը, որ երբևէ միտքս հղացել է:
Փորձեց զսպել, բայց չկարողացավ թաքցնել ծիծաղը, որը դիմախաղի զսպաշապիկը ժպիտի վերափոխեց՝ այտերը կարմրացնելով:
Նկատելով նրա երկմտանքը շարունակեցի.
- Արդեն մշուշում է, թերևս կարդալը շուտով անհնար կդառնա: Իսկ երեկոն սքանչելի է. Դուք օրագիր պահու՞մ եք:
Զարմանքն էլ ավելի արտահայտիչ դարձավ: Հավանաբար մտածում էր, թե ինչպես կռահեցի, գուցե  ինձ տարօրինակ համարեց, սակայն ակնհայտ էր, որ զրույցը և նույնիսկ ընտրածս ոճն իրեն դուր էր գալիս: Հավանաբար ոչ ոք դեռևս նրան այսպիսի տարօրինակ կերպով ծանոթության առաջարկ չէր արել: Տատանվելով արժե արդյոք այս հարցին պատասխանել, թե ոչ, գլխով համաձայնության նշան արեց:
- Իսկ արդեն մտածել ե՞ք, թե այսօր ինչ եք գրելու Ձեր օրագրում: Հավանաբար կգրեք, որ կարդացիք Ձեր ձեռքի գիրքը, և դա կլինի նույնը ինչ գրել եք երեկ ՝ մի տարբերությամբ, որ երեկ գուցե ուրիշ գիրք էիք կարդում: Վաղն էլ օրագրի էջերը կմրոտեք նույնպիսի մի գրառմամբ, և այսպես կանցնեն օրերը, և Դուք՝ իվերջո, կհոգնենք պատմել նրան Ձեր ընթերցանության հաջողությունների մասին, գուցե օրագիրն ինքն էլ հոգնի, և չընդունի այլևս:  Չարժե՞ արդյոք նոր մի շունչ տալ նրան ՝ այդ համր հուշամատյանին:
 Նա չպատասխանեց, սակայն նրա աչքերն իր փոխարեն արդեն տվել էին իրենց համաձայնությունը: Ինքն էլ քաջ գիտակցում էր նորի անհրաժեշտությունը  և հավանաբար թաքուն երազում և սպասում նրա գալստյանը:
Ես շարունակեցի.
- Այ օրինակ երեկ ես նստած էի նույն նստարանին ինչ այսօր: Նույնն էր նաև երեկ չէ առաջին օրը: Գիտե՞ք, ես սիրում եմ միայնությունը, սակայն թերևս դա էլ մի յուրօրինակ ինքնապաշտապանություն է: Մեր օրգանիզմը հստակ ծրագիր ունի մեզ ինքներս մեզնից պաշտպանելու: Եվ գործի դնելով բոլոր մեխանիզմները արդարացնում է մեր բոլոր թուլություններն ու անգործությունը սիրո միջոցով: Իսկ գուցե այդ սերը, տվյալ դեպքում միայնության հանդեպ, միայն սովորություն է կամ հարմարանք, և նույնիսկ թուլությու՞ն… Չգիտեմ. դա չէ կարևորը… Այնուամենայնիվ մենք մենակ ենք, իսկ երեկոն կարճ է, երեկոն մեկն է, այն շուտով կավարտվի: Իսկ կյանքը երկար է լոկ ինքներս մեզ հետ անցկացնելու համար…
Նա դեռևս շփոթված էր, բայց նախկին երկչոտությունն անհետացել էր: Ես նստեցի կողքին:
- Իսկ Դուք ի՞նչ էիք կարդում,- հարցրեց նա, հավանաբար լոկ ինչ-որ բան ասելու համար:
- Ես… գիտեք դա այնքան էլ կարևոր չէ, երբեմն նույնիսկ էական չէ, թե ինչ գիրք ես կարդում, մինույնն է մենք միշտ տեսնում ենք այն ինչ ուզում ենք տեսնել, և յուրաքանչյուր գրքում գտնում ենք մեզ: Այդ առումով կարելի է ասել, որ գրողը չէ, որ ստեղծում է գիրքը, այն յուրաքանչյուր ընթերցող խմբագրում և վերահրատարակում է յուրովի:
- Դուք շատ խելացի եք, հաճելի է Ձեզ լսել:
- Գուցե, բայց հավատացնում եմ Ձեզ, որ այս ամենը նույնքան պարզ է, որքան կյանքը: Այո՛, կյանքը, այն ընդամենը մի օրենք ունի - Միշտ գտնել արբեցում…
- Բոդլե՞ր, - հրճվանքով հարցրեց նա:
- Այո՛. «Չզգալու համար ժամանակի սոսկալի բեռը, որ ճնշում է ձեր ուսերը և կռացնում ձեզ գետնին, պետք է անընդհատ արբեք»: Ոսկի կանոն է…

Մենք սկսեցինք քայլել, և ես լուռ հետևում էի նրա սեթևեթանքին: Ոտքերն ասես իրենք իրենց պարում էին, դեմքը մի գունեղ արտահայտություն էր ստացել, որ երբեք ոչ մի նկարիչ և ոչ մի գույնով չէր կարողանա արտատպել: Քայլերն այնպես ուշադիր էր գցում, որ չտրորեր ոչինչ, կռացավ, մի դաշտային ծաղիկ քաղեց, և հիացմունքով ասաց.
- Այգին գաղտնիքներ ունի: Երբևէ մտածե՞լ եք, թե ինչ է թաքնված ամեն ծառի, թփի արանքում: Այնտեղ մի ամբողջ կյանք կա, մի ողջ աշխարհ: Իսկ մենք անհաղորդ տրորում ենք այն, որպեսզի գտնենք մերը:
Ես չկարողանալով անթաքույց հիացմունքով  ժպտացի.
- Ցավալի է գիտակցել,- ասացի ես,- որ այս ամենը մի օր կավարտվի: Կյանքը հիասքանչ է քանի դեռ շարունակվում է, և այն գիտակցումը, որ մի օր կանգ կառնի, և մենք այլևս հնարավորություն չենք ունենա, կմնանք կիսատ… տախտկալի է: Սակայն երբեմն ինքս ինձ հարց եմ տալիս. Արդյո՞ք եթե մենք հավերժ լինեինք կգիտակցեինք կյանքի արժեքը: հավանաբար՝ ոչ: Մահն է, որ իմաստ է հաղորդում մեր գոյությանը…
- Գիտե՞ք, Դուք շատ տխուր աչքեր ունեք,- հանկարծ վրա բերեց նա, շեղվելով թեմայից, և կարծես ամաչելով իր համարձակությունից: 
Այս անգամ ինքս անակնկալի եկա, սովորաբար խորաթափանցությունը հատուկ է տղամարդկանց, սակայն նա ուներ զգայական խորաթափանցություն, որն առավել անսխալ է, և գրավիչ: Ես դարձյալ ժպտացի, առանց պատասախնելու…

Եվ մենք քայլում էինք: Երեկոն իր տարերքի մեջ էր: Որքան խաղաղ էր, նույնքան էլ վայրի: Քամին շաղ էր տալիս նրա երկար վարսերն ու երկնային փայլ հաղորդում վերջինիս: Ես հետևում էի նրա անփորձ, երբեմն նույնիսկ մանկական թվացող շարժումներին, այնքա՜ն լուսավոր, այնքա՜ն զուլալ: Որտեղի՞ց նրան այսքան մաքրություն այս համատարած կեղծիքի դարում: Աչքերը հառել էր գետնին, և մերթ ընդ մերթ մի երկչոտ հայացք էր նետում վրաս, և նույնքան արագ էլ փախցնում, այտերի փոսիկներին հաղորդելով շլացնող կարմրություն: 
- Հետաքրիր է, մենք նույնիսկ չծանոթացանք, ես ոչինչ չգիտեմ Ձեր մասին, կարծես զարմանքով հայտնաբերեց նա.
- Իսկ միթե՞ դա կարևոր է: Հավատացնում եմ, որ Դուք գիտեք իմ մասին շատ ավելին քան կարծում եք, դուք գիտեք ամեն ինչ, իսկ մնացյալն անկարևոր է: Անցյալը ստեղծում է հոգեվիճակ և այդտեղ էլ ավարտվում. դա է նրա առաքելությունը: Եվ գալիս է պահը, և պահն է միակը, անկրկնելին. մնացյալն ունայնություն է: Թերևս պատմեի Ձեզ, որ սովորում եմ, գրում, ընթերցում և այլն, բայց դա կարևոր չէ.
- Ի՞սկ կարևորը,- հետաքրքրությամբ հարցրեց նա
- Իսկ կարևորի մասին սովորոբար չեն խոսում…
Նա ժպտաց, և մենք շարունակեցինք քայլել, և գուցե դեռ երկար զրուցեինք այդպես, առանց նույնիսկ միմյանց անունները իմանալու, բայց նա հանկարծ նայեց ժամացույցին, որը հուշում էր, որ գնալու ժամանակն է:
Առաջարկեցի ուղեկցել, սակայն նա հրաժարվեց: Ցանկացավ բաժանվենք հենց նույն նստարանի մոտ, որտեղ հանդիպել էինք: Նրա ռոմանտիզմն ինձ ապշեցրեց, և ես չպնդեցի:
Քայլելով հասանք նստարանի մոտ, և ես նրա հայացքում թաքուն երկյուղ որսացի, որ կարծես հարցնում էր. «Մենք նորից կհանդիպե՞նք»: Իսկ պատասխանն ինձ համար միանշանակ էր, թեև համարներով էլ չէինք փոխանակվել: Հրաժեշտից առաջ, նա ինձ շնորհակալություն հայտնեց, ասելով, որ այսօր իր օրագիրն իրենից հաստատ գոհ կմնա: 

Մենք բաժանվեցինք, և ես դեռ երկար հետևում էի նրա երկմտած քայլերին, կարծես ոտքերն առաջ նետելով փորձում էր ետ վերադառնալ…
Արդեն գիշեր էր, և ես թափառում էի փողոցներով փորձելով հատ առ հատ հիշողությանս մեջ ամրապնդել նրա յուրաքանչյուր շարժումն ու բառը: Եվ քայլերով կարծես շտապեցնում էի գիշերվան, որ արագ փոխվի առավոտի, առավոտն էլ ցերեկվա, իսկ հետո դարձյալ երեկո…

… Երեկո է, և ես վերադարձա այգի՝ ձեռքիս մի գիրք, որը հուսով էի բաց չեմ անելու…

----------

Chuk (03.08.2015), GriFFin (29.07.2015), Smokie (29.07.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

*7-րդ տարբերակ*

*Հիվանդը*

Ուզում էր գրասեղանին դրած արծաթե կրակայրիչին ձեռք տալ։ Նարինյանը հենց մի թեթև ուրիշ կողմ էր նայում՝ մի քանի միլիմետր ևս սեղանի հարթ մակերեսի վրայով առաջ էր սողացնում հաստլիկ մատները։
- Ինչպե՞ս ես քեզ զգում այսօր։
- Լավ եմ, ես ամեն օր եմ լավ, ինչի՞ մենակ էսօր։
- Ուզում եմ խոսենք վերջին դեպքերի մասին, պատրա՞ստ ես։
- Ի՞նչ ես ուզում լսես։
- Պատմիր ինձ այն օրվա մասին, - Նարինյանի ձայնը հանգիստ էր, կրծքային։
- Պատմել եմ արդեն, քանի՞ անգամ նույն բանը պատմեմ, քանի՞ անգամ, չեմ հասկանում ես։
- Կարիք չկա գոռալու․․․ դրա մասին շատ կարճ ենք խոսել ու մեկ անգամ, կուզեի ավելի լավ հիշեիր դետալները, մանրամասն պատմեիր, որ հասկանայինք երկուսս էլ՝ ինչ կատարվեց և ինչու։
- Պրոսպեկտն էին փակել։ Չէին սպասում դրան․․․ Զանգում էր։ Գոռում էր ականջիս մեջ։ Սպառնում էր։ Ասում էր՝ բացի թե չէ...
- Թե չէ ի՞նչ...
Հայացքը կրակայրիչից չէր կտրում։
- Ինձնից լավ ոչ մեկ չգիտի՝ ինչ։ Ոչ մեկ։ 
- Ի՞նչ եղավ հետո։
- Բացեցին։ Հետ գնացին Բաղրամյան։
- Ինչպե՞ս արեցիր։ 
- Լավ չեմ հիշում։ 
- Կուզե՞ս տեսնել, - Նարինյանը գլխով ցույց տվեց համակարգչի էկրանը։
 - Չէ, - արագ պատասխանեց, - չեմ ուզում։  
Ձեռքը, որ համարյա հասել էր կրակայրիչին թռավ դեպի աջ ականջը և սկսեց նյարդային ու ռիթմիկ քաշքշել։ 
- Կարող ես աղոթել, եթե նյարդայնանում ես, քեզ օգնում է կարծես։։
- Ես աղոթք չգիտեմ։ Չգիտեմ ես աղոթք; Ես չեմ կարող աղոթել։
- Այսինքն, մոռացե՞լ ես աղոթելը։
- Չէ, երբեք չեմ իմացել։
- Բայց ես գիտեմ, որ դու աղոթել ես, բոլորը գիտեն․․․
- Աղոթք չէր դա, կակազում էի։
- Այսի՞նքն։
- Բարմենի ու կակազողի անեկդոտը չգիտե՞ս, դոկտոր։ Հարցրու մեկնումեկին թող պատմի։
Նարինյանը նկատեց  թեթևակի դողացող մատները։ 
- Քանի՞ օր է՝ մաքուր ես։
- Չգիտեմ, ես թվերից լավ չեմ։ Բայց մեթադոնը լավ բան ա։ Ստեղծողի համար աղոթել ա պետք։ Ես չէ, Վաղինակը կարա աղոթի։ Գիրքն ունի։ 
- Ինչո՞ւ ուղարկեցիր իրեն Սուրբ գիրքը։
- Եթե քֆուրներով լցված գիրք ուղարկեի, ավելի պակաս քֆուր տված կլինեի։ Տենց էր պետք, - լայնաբերան ժպտաց։ 
- Րաֆֆիին էլ դրա համար աղոթացրի՞ր։
Սկսեց հիստերիկ ծիծաղել։ Միանգամից, բարձր ու ճղճղան, աթոռի վրա ցնցվելով։
- Ի”նչ կա ծիծաղելի։
- Դե ասեցիր՝ Րաֆֆի։
Նարինյանն ուշադիր նայեց ծիծաղից դողդողացող կզակին։
- Դու վախենո՞ւմ ես քո կյանքի համար։
- Ինչի՞ց ենթադրեցիր, - ծիծաղն ինչպես միանգամից սկսվել էր, այդպես էլ ավարտվեց։ Քըրթ։
- Քո շուրջը միշտ թիկնապահներ են, մինչև ատամները զինված, մինիմում երկու մեքենա, եթե մեքենայով ես, մինիմում վեց հոգի, եթե քայլում ես։
- Պաշտոնով հասնում ա, օրենքից դուրս չի։
- Բայց քո պաշտոնի, կամ քեզնից բարձր պաշտոնի շատ մարդիկ դրսում առանց թիկնապահ են քայլում, ոտքով են գործի գնում։
- Ես դրսի հետ ինչ գործ ունեմ, սա փոքր երկիր ա։
- Դե առավել ևս, փոքր երկիր, քիչ մարդիկ, ուրեմն ի՞նչն է վախի պատճառը։
- Ինչ վախ, ով ասեց վախ, ինչից ես պետք ա վախենամ։  
- Չգիտեմ, ինչի՞ց։
- Գժեր ամեն տեղ էլ կան, մեծ երկրում, փոքր երկրում։
- Գժե՞ր․․․ իրենցի՞ց ես վախենում, - Նարինյանը վերցրեց արծաթյա կրակայրիչն ու հիվանդի հայացքի հետ միասին տեղափոխեց սեղանի մի կողմից մյուսը, - բայց դու սիրում էիր գժերին։
- Գժերին չէ, գժուկներին, չես հասկանում տարբերությունը, ոչ ոք չի հասկանում, ոչ ոք։ Իմ գժուկները․․․
- Քեզ Օսիպյանն էր ուզում տեսնել։ Ասելիք ուներ։
- Լավ տղա ա, լավ տղա ա Օսիպյանը։
- Ինչո՞վ։
- Օրենք գիտի։ Տենց մեկը պետք ա մեզ։ Օրենքով բերանները փակում ա։ 
- Ո՞ւմ բերանները։
- Ումը որ բաց ա։ Սա բաց բերանների երկիր չի։ 
-  Բա որ միևնույն է՝ բացվեն։ 
- Կփակենք։ Ձևը գիտենք, միջոցն ունենք, մեթոդ ունենք, խիստ մեթոդներ,  - վերջին բառերը մռնչոցով ասաց։
- Ագրեսիան, ագրեսիան թող, մի մոռացիր՝ ինչու ես էստեղ։
- Ագրեսիվ չեմ, երբեք չեմ եղել, ես բարի մարդ եմ։ Ու տենց չխոսաս հետս, դու էդքան չկաս, մի բան արա էս երկրի համար, մի բան արա։
Մատներն այժմ սեղանի մյուս կողմից էին մոտենում կրակայրիչին։
- Իսկ դու այս ընթացքում հասկացա՞ր ինչու քեզ հարկադրեցին․․․․ըմմմ․․․ առաջարկեցին գալ էստեղ, բուժման։
- Ես ինքս ես եկել, ինձ ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի կարա հարկադրի, կամ ստիպի, կամ առաջարկի։ Էդ ես եմ առաջարկում։ Ես։ Զգացի որ պետք ա, եկա։ Հասկացա՞ր։ Դու գիտե՞ս՝ ես ով եմ։
- Այո, տեղյակ եմ։ Իսկ դո՞ւ։
- Ես ամեն ինչ գիտեմ։ Ինձ ամեն ինչ ասում են։ Ամեն ինչ։ Ես ամեն ինչ գիտեմ։
- Իսկ գիտե՞ս, որ մարդիկ քեզ ատում են։
- Հին բաներ ես ասում։ Չես զարմացնում ինձ դու։ 
- Դա քեզ չի՞ անհանգստացնում։
- Քանի դեռ կլինի գոնե մեկը, որ գրկաբաց կժպտա ու ձեռքը կմեկնի, երազելով, որ սեղմեմ, մնացածի ատելությունը ոչ մի բան ա, ոչ մի բան։ Լսում ե՞ս։
- Իսկապե՞ս էդպես ես մտածում։ Թե դա միջոց է, որ կարողանաս մարսել։ 
- Մարսողության հետ խնդիր չունեմ։ Ոչ մեկս չունի։ Ե՞րբ եք դա հասկանալու։ Ինչքան շուտ հասկանաք՝ էնքան ձեզ համար ա լավ։ Մի թպրտացեք։ Հանգիստ․․․հանգիստ․․․
- Ո՞ւմ ես ասում դա։
- Հանգիստ․․․հանգիստ․․․
Կրակայրիչին հասել, վերցրել ու հմայվածի պես նայում էր։ Հետո շնչեց վրան, քսեց շորի թևքին՝ փայլն ավելացնելով ու դրեց գրպանը։
- Դա իմն է, նվեր է, կնոջիցս, - Նարինյանը մտքում անիծեց ինքն իրեն, որ սեղանի վրա թանկարժեք բան էր թողել՝ շատ լավ իմանալով, թե ում հետ սեսիա ունի։
- Արդեն իմն ա, քեզ մի ուրիշը կառնի, ոչինչ։ 
- Բայց․․․
- Փոքր երկիր ա, վերջացրու, իմ ու քո չկա։
- Ես ստիպված եմ լինելու սրա մասին տեղեկացնել․․․ դեղամիջոցի ուժեղացման կարող է բերել։
- Էլի ասե՞մ, չունեմ ես մարսողության խնդիր։ Ամեն ինչ եմ մարսում ես , ամեն ինչ։ Հասկանում ե՞ս։
Աչքերը փակել ու ժպտում էր։

Դուռը ծեծեցին ու անմիջապես ներս մտավ ոստիկանական հագուստով մեկը։
- Պետք է տանենք, Օպերա հավաք կա։
- Բայց իրեն դեռ չի կարելի․․․նույնիսկ կեսին չի հասել բուժման ընթացքը, - Նարինյանը վեր կացավ տեղից։
- Կապ չունի։ 
Ոստիկանը մոտացավ երանելի ժպտացողին, մտավ թևն ու ոտքի կանգնեցրեց։
- Ձեզ սպասում են, պարոն ոստիկանապետ։
- Ես էս երկրի ծառան եմ։ Տար ինձ ծառայելու, հոգիս։
Դռան մոտ շուռ եկավ։
- Մինչ հանդիպում, գժուկ, - օդային համբույր ուղարկենց Նարինյանին։

----------

Chuk (03.08.2015), GriFFin (29.07.2015), Smokie (29.07.2015), Ափրիկյան (18.10.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

*8-րդ տարբերակ*

*Անհումոր մարդը*

Կիրակի էր։ Ոստիկանապետը արթնացավ գլխացավով։ Արթնացրեց նրան աղմուկ-աղաղակը։ Նա նայեց պատուհանից և տեսավ, որ իր առանձնատան դիմաց, պարսպից այնկողմ մարդիկ են հավաքված։ Նրանց մեջ երևում էին տեսախցիկներով ու միկրոֆոններով զինված լրագրողները և մի մեծ պաստառ, որի վրա գրված էր. «Վովա՝ հանցագործ, սրիկա»։ Ու թեպետ պաստառը բռնած մարդը իրեն շուրջկալած լրագրողների ու օպերատորների պատճառով չէր երևում, ոստիկանապետը գիտեր՝ ով է։   Էլի Գասպարին որոշել էր հարամել իր  կիրակին։ Այդ անտանլի մարդը, որ  իր ակցիաներով զզվացրել էր արդեն բոլոր երևելի պաշտոնյաներին և ոչ միայն իշխանական, այլև անգամ ընդդիմադիր պատգամավորներին։  Իր տան մոտ էլ առաջին անգամ չէր նույն պաստառով ակցիա անում։ 
Այնպես չէ, թե ոստիկանապետը վատ էր վերաբերվում ակտիվիստներին, նրանցից շատերին  անգամ համակրում էր։ Նա հասկանում էր, որ մարդիկ ներգրավված են տարբեր հասարակական կազմակերպություններում և հաճախ բողոքի ցույցեր ու զանազան ակցիաներ են անում գործի բերումով, ոչ թե սրտի կամ համոզմունքների թելադրանքով։ Կային և այնպիսիք, ում համար դա պարզապես գեղեցիկ կենսակերպ էր, ջահելական խենթության պես մի բան, որով նրանք հույս ունեին հրապուրել հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչներին։ Ոստիկանապետը սիրում էր զրույցի բռնվել այդպիսի ակտիվիստների հետ, նրանց հետ տեսախցիկների առաջ երկար ու զվարճալի երկխոսություններ էր ունենում,  աստվածաշնչյան առակներ պատմում, քարոզներ անում չարի ու բարու մասին, մտերմիկ քնքշանքով անվանում նրաց գժուկներ… 
Բոլորովին այլ էր այս մարդը։ Վերջինիս մոտիվները անհասկանալի էին նրան։    Որքան մտածում, այլ մղում ու շարժառիթ չէր գտնում նրա պահվածքում՝ փառասիրությունից և օրվա լրահոսում մշտական ներկայություն ապահովելու ցանկությունից բացի։ Միայն փառքի անհագ փափագն էր թվում նրան արժանահավատ ու հիմնավոր, քանզի իրեն փառասիրությունը ծանոթ էր վաղ մանկուց։ Նա հասկանում էր, որ փառքը հերոսության ու ազնվության հետ է կապված, որ հերոստրատների փառքը ավելի շուտ տխուր հռչակ է, քան փառք։ Գասպարիի գոյությունը իր փառքի ձգտումը նսեմացնում, թողնում էր նրան միայն տխուր հռչակի հնարավորություն։  Ակտիվիստն ասես իր հակոտնյան լիներ. նրա գոյությունը իրեն սովորական, հնարավոր ընկալումներից մեկի դեպքում՝ նույնսկ ազնիվ ու ինքնազոհ ոստիկանից, օրենքի ու հասարակական կարգի երդվյալ պաշտպանից վերածում էր հանցագործ իշխանության սպասավորի, շարքային խաբեբայի, սրիկայի։  
Մեր դարում, երբ ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է և գտնում է իր տեղը մեկնաբանության ու գնահատականի միջոցով, իրերի այս դրությունը խիստ անարդար էր թվում նրան։ Նա ջանադրաբար փորձում էր լեզու գտնել ակտիվիստի հետ, համոզել նրան պոկ գալ իրենից, չսևացել իրեն հանրության աչքում։  Սկզբում ենթականերին հրամայեց հրավիրել նրան իր աշխատասենյակ։ Ճիշտ է՝ նրանք դա արեցին բռնի ուժով, ինչն ավելի շատ նման էր բերման ենթարկելու, քան հրավիրելու, բայց դա եղավ միայն այն պատճառով, որ Գասպարին դիմադրություն ցույց տվեց։ Աշխատասենյակ չհասած էլ, ոստիկանության միջանցքում  կիրառեց իր գլխավոր հնարքը և պառկեց միջանցքի հատակին։ Ինքը դուրս եկավ, խնդրեց, որ վեր կենա, հրավիրեց իր աշխատասենյակ՝ անհնարինության աստիճան բարեկիրթ պահելով իրեն։ Բայց հնար չեղավ համոզելու այդ կամակոր մարդուն քաղաքակիրթ ձևով, և ենթակաները ստիպված դիմեցին փորձված բռնի ուժին։ 
Աշխատասենյակում ոստիկանապետը նորից փորձել էր հարցը լուծել երկխոսությամբ, դիմել էր ակտիվիստին ընդգծված քաղցրալուր ձայնով, բայց Գասպարին համառորեն լռել էր, ոչ մի հարցին ոչ հա, ոչ չէ չէր ասել, ոչ մի արձագանք չէր տվել։ Ոստիկանապետը սկսել էր կորցնել ինքնատիրապետումը, տղայականով սպառնացել էր, որ ակցիան կրկնելու դեպքում հաշվեհարդար կտեսնի ու էլի բախվել էր լռության պատին։ Իսկ երբ ենթականերին պատվիրել էր դուրս տանել նրան, Գասպարին վերջապես խոսել էր ու պահանջել տրամադրել իրեն բերման ենթարկելու հիմքերը գրավոր ձևով։ Այդտեղ ոստիկանապետի համբերությունը հատել էր, հարձակվել էր ակտիվիստի վրա, սկսել կատաղի հարվածել ձեռքերով ու ոտքերով՝ հընթացս հայհոյելով ու գոռալով. «Գլուխդ կջարդեմ, ոսկորներդ փոշի կսարքեմ»։ Ցանկացած նորմալ մարդ իր պես բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյայի այդօրինակ սպառնալիքը լուրջ կընդուներ, կզգաստանար, գոնե ինչ-որ չափով հաշվի կնստեր դրա հետ, բայց Գասպարին զգաստանալու փոխարեն հարցազրույց էր տվել լրագրողներին և պատմել ամենն, ինչպես եղել էր։   
Պատահել էր, որ Գասպարիին վախեցնելու համար հրամայել էր Երևանի կենտրոնում գտնվող նրա բնակարանի շեմին թրիք լցնել, ինչպես անում էին իրենց պապական գյուղում, երբ ուզում էին մեկի ծաղրուծանակի ենթարկել կամ տհաճություն պատճառել։ Բայց հաջորդ օրը Գասպարին թրիքը հավաքել, բերել, լցրել էր նրա առանձնատան դարպասի դիմաց, նստել բողոքի ցույցի՝ «Վովա՝ հանցագործ, սրիկա» պաստառով։  Էլի լրագրողներ էին հավաքվել, էլի ակտիվիստի բողոքի ցույցը դարձել էր այդ օրվա լրատվական նյութերի ամենաընթերցվող ու ամենադիտարժան նյութը, և էլի ստացվել էր, որ ինքն ակամա նպաստում է նրա փառքին, ապահովում նրա համար անվերջանալի աստեղային ժամ։ Մինչդեռ միակ մարդը, ում փառքին պատրաստ էր աջակցել ոստիկանապետը, իր դպրոցահասակ դուստրն էր։ 
 Նա սիրում էր հետաքրքրվել դստեր նոր հաջողություններով, հարցուփորձ անել, թե այս շաբաթ որքան է առաջադիմել նրա փառքը, համադասարանցիներից, զուգահեռ և բարձր դասարանների աշակերտներից քանի՞ հոգի է ինքնագիր խնդրել նրանից և արդյո՞ք խնդրել է ինչ-որ մեկը, թե՞ ոչ։ Նրան երջանկացնում էր հանգամանքը, որ դստերը կարողացել է մտցնել շոու-բիզնեսի ոլորտ՝ օգտագործելով իր տրամադրության տակ գտնվող իշխանական լծակները և չարաշահելով պաշտոնական դիրքը։ Ոստիկանական զորքերը և առանձին ոստիկաններ նրա հրամանով նկարահանվում էին դստեր տեսահոլովակներում իբրև դերասաններ՝ բնականաբար հասարակական հիմունքներով։  Ոստիկանությանը պատկանող ուղղաթիռները, զրահատեխնկան և այլ գույքը անխնա շահագործվում էին այդ նկարահանումների համար։ Իսկ ոստիականության հասարակայնության հետ կապերի բաժինը զբաղվում էր նրա դստեր PR-ով։ Իր անմջիական ներկաների պարտականությունների մեջ էր մտնում իրենց շեֆի աղջկանից պարբերաբար ինքնագիր խնդրել՝ նրա աստղային կեցվածքը պահպանելու համար։ 
Ենթակաները գիտեին, որ երիտասարդ տարիներին ոստիկանապետը երազել է դերասան դառնալ, բայց նրան չի հաջողվել ընդունվել Գեղարվեստաթատերական ինստիտուտ դերասանական շնորհի պակասի կամ իսպառ բացակայության պատճառով։ Հասկանում էին, որ հիմա նա  չիրականացած երազանքը փաթաթում է դստեր վզին։ Բայց ըմբռնումը չէր փրկում, նրանք մահացու հոգնած էին այդ լրացուցիչ պարտականություններից, որ ոստիկանապետը դնում էր իրենց ուսերին։ Եթե նրանց պարտականությունները սահմանափակվեին միայն ոստիկանապետի դստեր աստղային կարիերայով, դա գուցե նրանց այդքան չզայրացներ, բայց նրանք ստիպված էին համատեղել դա իրենց աշխատանքային պարտականությունների հետ՝ հավելյալ ու, ինչն ամենատհաճն էր, առանց հավելավճարի։
Ոստիկանապետի դստեր ամենահայտնի երգը նվիրված էր իրեն՝ ոստիկանապետին։ Դուստրը երգում ու գովեստի խոսքեր էր շռայլում իրեն, ինչից իր փառասիրությունը  շոյվում էր, իսկ մարդկանց տրամադրությունը՝ բարձրանում։  Առաջին անգամ այդ երգի արձագանքներից նա հասկացավ, որ երգիծանքն ունակ է նույնիսկ ամենասարսափելի մարդուն դարձնել ընդունելի ու սիրելի։ Ու թեպետ Գեղարվեստաթատերական ինստիտուտի դիմորդ եղած ժամանակ երազում էր դառնալ դրամատիկ թատրոնի դերասան, ստիպված էր այսուհետ տեղավորվել կատակերգական ամպլուայում։ Ինչեր ասես, որ չարեց այդ բանը գիտակցելուց հետո, նրա ամեն մի երևումը հասարակությանը ասես մեծ կատակերգուի բեմել լիներ։ Նա անհեթեթ արարքներ էր անում, պահում էր իրեն կատարյալ ապուշի պես, և ամենը, որպեսզի մարդիկ ծիծաղեն։ Մարդիկ ծիծաղում էին Ծիծեռնակաբերդում կարդացած նրա աղոթքի վրա, ուր տարել էր նախագահական ընտրություններում հաղթած թեկնածուին, մարդիկ ծծաղում էին Բաղրամյան պողոտայի ցույցերի ժամանակ նրա արած արտահայտությունների վրա, նրա կեղծ դերասանության, ութմազյանական առոգանության, ռնգային տնքոցների, աչքերի կկոցումների վրա։ Նրա արտահայտությունները մեմեր էին դառնում, ենթարկվում իմպրովիզացիաների, նրա մասին կարճ երգիծական ֆիլմեր էին նկարում, նրա կերպարի օգտագործմամբ գրական գործերի  մրցույթներ հայտարարվում։Նա իրենով էր լցրել ամբողջ լրատվական դաշտը, այլևս լրահոսում ամենադիտարժան նյութերը Գասպարիի ակցիաները չէին, այլ իր ինքնաբուխ մանրապատումները։ 
Այնուհանդերձ, ոստիկանապեստը հասկանում էր, որ իր հաղթանակը Գասպարիի նկատմամբ երբեք չի կարող լիարժեք լինել, քանի դեռ կա գեթ մի մարդ, որ չի ծիծաղում։ Իսկ այդ մարդը կար,  Վարդգես Գասպարին էր՝ հումորի զգացումից բոլորովին զուրկ ակտիվիստը, որ նորից իր առանձնատան դիմաց բողոքի ցույց էր անում՝ «Վովա՝ հանցագործ, սրիկա» պաստառով։

----------

Chuk (03.08.2015), GriFFin (30.07.2015), Smokie (28.07.2015), Ափրիկյան (18.10.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

*9-րդ տարբերակ*

*Լուսնի Ծեսը*

  Նստած եմ մոնիտորի առջև. չեմ կարողանում գրել, նույնիսկ թղթին հանձնածս հավաքել չեմ կարողանում: Թուղթն ուրի՜շ է էլի, թուղթը հոգի ունի, տառերդ կուլ է տալիս, ամեն տողադարձիդ հետ ճկվում, բառերիդ հետ շնչում, ու վերապրում ներշնչանքդ: Իսկ էս անզգամը պլշած վրաս է նայում, ինչ-որ հիմար էկրանի նկարով…
Մտնում եմ ստուգում էջս: Պողոս Պողոսյանը կոմենտել է Ձեր գրառումը, Պետրոս Պետրոսյանը հավանել է Պողոս Պողոսյանի ինձ նվիրված կոմենտն ու ի պատասխան բութ մատը պարզել՝ իբրև հավանության նշան: Մի ուրիշ Կարո Կարեյան էլ՝ ի լրումն այս ամենի, ընդամենը մի քանի տառից բաղկացած հաղորդագրություն է գրել, մի շարք հիմար սմայլիկներով ժպտացել, հարցականներ ու փակագծեր տեղացել գլխիս: Հետո ի՞նչ: Հիմա ես էլ նստեմ երջանիկ ապուշի դեպքով, ու իմ խորին շնորհակալությու՞նը հայտնեմ իրենց անդեմ էջերին: 
Հիմա ես ի՞նչ անեմ…
     Չէ, պիտի դուրս գալ՝ քայլել, ու հագնվել թեթև ՝ կարճաթև, ինչպես ցերեկը, թեև գիշերը սառն է. ամայի փողոցներով թափառել, որ ցուրտը սողոսկի մարմինդ, մարմինդ սրթսրթացնի ու ատամներդ կռճտան, որ քամին շնչի դեմքիդ, որ գոնե ինչ-որ բան զգաս: 
Ճիշտը դա է…

    Իսկ փողոցն ամայի է, այլ կերպ չէր էլ կարող լինել, բոլորը տներում են, չէ՛ տներում չեն է իրենց էջերում են. կոմենտում ու լայքում են իրար…
Մի հնար լիներ մեկ ժամով անջատեի էլեկտրականությունն էլ, ինտերնետն էլ, կագնեի մի բարձր քարի գլխին ու գոռայի.
- Հե՜յ մարդիկ լսու՞մ եք, դուրս եկե՛ք փողոց, եկեք խմենք միասին, հարբենք, ու թունդ հայհոյանք թքենք թաց ասֆալտին:
Դուրս եկե՛ք մարդի՜կ.
Դուրս եկե՛ք փողոց…

     Բայց ոչ, անհնար է: Քաղաքում խենթերի պակաս կա, եղածն էլ արդեն քաղաքում չեն… Գուցե՞ իսկական խենթեր չէին, թե չէ չէին լքի մեզ ու գնա:

     Մի շուն կախալով հետապնդում է ինձ: Ծխախոտս հացի տեղ շփրտում եմ իբրև խայծ, որ հետ դառնա, գնա, իսկ նա ապուշ կտրած վրաս է նայում, կարծես զարմանում է իմ անմիտ խաբկանքից: Վերցնում եմ քարը, բայց ախր մեղկ է, խփել չեմ ուզում, իբր վախեցնում եմ, օգուտ չկա. սա ինձնից էլ համառ դուրս եկավ… Չէ սրանից պրծում չկա, էսօր սա է իմ ընկերը: Ես էլ գիտեմ շները հարբեցողներին չեն սիրում, դե արի ու սրան բացատրիր, որ խմող եմ ես, իրեն հարմար ընկեր չեմ, որ համաձայն իր նախնյաց հին օրենքի, հիմա մի թունդ պիտի հաչար վրաս: Չէ, շներն էլ են գժվել: Դե լավ, արի նստենք Չալո ջան, թույլ տուր քեզ Չալո կոչեմ, հին, տարածված անուն է: Թե չէ հիմա ձեզ ինչ զրթուզիբիլ անուն ասես, որ չեն կպցնում: Էնպիսի անուններով են կնքում, որ ո՛չ կատվից, ո՛չ էլ երեխուց չեք տարբերվում. Պուպսիկից մինչև Գլամուր ու էլ չգիտեմ ինչ: 

     Արի նստենք, էսօր փողոցի հյուրը մենք ենք՝ ես ու դու, արի միասին նայենք լուսնին: Դու ոռնալ գիտե՞ս: Թեև ինչո՞ւ եմ հարցնում, իհարկե կիմանաս, տեսնում եմ մենակ ես, իսկ միայնակները միշտ էլ ոռնում են, լինի շուն, թե մարդ, կարևոր չէ: Արի՛ միասին ոռնանք ՝ գայլկազգին ու մարդը, արի՛ լուսնի պաշտանմունքի ծեսը վերականգնենք…

     Շուտով լապտերները կմարեն: Հետաքրքիր է. Քանի՞ հոգի գիտի, ե՞րբ են հանգչում լապտերները: Երևի շատ քչերը, գուցե միայն ես ու դու՝ քաղաքի վերջին ժամապահները: Դու ժամացույց ունե՞ս: Չնայած, ինչների՞ս է պետք, մեկ է նստելու ենք մինչև լուսաբաց, դեռ մի բան էլ ավելին: Կներես, մոռացել էի, որ նստարանին բարձրանալ չես կարող, ոչի՜նչ ոտքերիս տակ պառկիր, ու միասին գռմռանք ու հաչանք ծեր Երևանի նոր բազմահարկերի, բազմահարկերում վառվող լույսերի, բնակարանների, նրանցում փակված բնակարանատերերի վրա: Հաչանք ու հայհոյենք նրանց մոնիտորներին, կաբելներին, այն ամենին, ինչ լցրել է նրանց հիմար առօրյան ու դուրս մղել մեզ այնտեղից, դուրս մղել կյանքը՝ միակը և անկրկնելին…
      Ման գանք մի աղբակույտ գտնենք, հուշերի աղբակույտ, ու քրքրենք տենդագին, դու՝ ուտելիք, իսկ ես՝ հույս գտնելու հույսով…
      Հետո նորից վեր ընկնենք նստարանին, ու ոռնանք միայնությունից ու անզորությունից: Մեր ձայնը չե՛ն լռեցնի: Էսօր քաղաքի տերը մե՛նք ենք, էսօր՝ մենք կոտրել ենք մեր նախնիների կռիվը, էսօր ես ու դու՝ հարբեցողն ու շունը ընկերացել ենք, ու էսօ՜ր, հե՛նց էսօ՜ր, լուսինը մեզ կլսի…

----------

Chuk (03.08.2015), GriFFin (30.07.2015), Smokie (28.07.2015), Նիկեա (28.07.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

*10-րդ տարբերակ*

*Վերջին հայը*

- Պապին հաստատ  այլմոլորակային է։ Ուրիշ տարբերակ չի մնում։ Մոլացանցում նա ոչինչ չունի։ Ոչ մի նկար, նույնիսկ ամենատափակներից, ոչ մի վիդեո, ոչ մի տող գրություն։ Հենց նոր  վերջացրեցի համապարփակ որոնումը։
- Հայրիկի կոմպով նայե՞լ ես։
- Գժվե՞լ ես,- աչքերը չռեց Ադոնսը,- ո՞նց։
- Դե եթե թույլ չի տա...
- Հաստատ թույլ չի տա, Նո՛կ։ 
- Գիտե՞ս  ինչ կանեմ,- Նոկիան նստեց խոտերին՝ Ադոնսի ոտքերի տակ,- հենց հայրիկը գա, կհարցնեմ, թե պապին ի՞նչու է հին բառերով խոսում։
- Հին բառերո՞վ...
- Դե ես չեմ ասի, որ կասկածում եմ...
- Սպասի, չեմ հասկանում։ Ուզում ես հայրիկին պատմես պապիի  մեմերի մասի՞ն։
- Քո կարծիքով նա չգիտի՞։
- Նա չգիտի, որ մենք գիտենք...
- Կա՛մ պիտի նայենք հայրիկի կոմպով, կա՛մ էլ պիտի հարցնենք։ Ուրիշ առաջարկ ունե՞ս։
- Բայց պատկերացրու, որ ես ճիշտ եմ ու նա այլմոլորակային է... Ու ապրում է մեզ հետ... Ո՜ւխ...
- Ադոնս, դրանք հեքիաթներ են։ Նա հաստատ երկրացի է։ Պարզապես անցյալը գաղտնի են պահում։

* * *
- Գժուկնե՜րս, որտե՞ղ եք,- գոռում էր պապը,- քայլելո՜ւ։ Առա՜ջ։ 
- Այստեղ ենք,- հեծանիվը կողքից տանելով՝ կանչեց Նոկիան,- պապի՜, մի հարց կարելի՞ է։
- Քեզ ամեն ինչ կարելի է, դու իմ ժառանգն ես։ Իսկ ես ընկել ու վեր եմ կացել։ Պապին լսում է քեզ, խե՛նթս։
- Պապի, դու որտեղի՞ց ես։ Այսինքն, որտե՞ղ ես ծնվել, ե՞րբ։
- Ես հայ սպա եմ, սա փոքր երկիր ա։ Աշխարհը սատանին ա պատկանում, պետք ա սուրբ հոգով լցվել...
Նոկիան ձանձրանում էր. պապիից հնարավոր չէր նոր բան լսել։ Նրա անտիկ մտքերը վերլուծության չէին ենթարկվում ոչ մի մատչելի բառարանի օգնությամբ։ Մնում էր համոզել հայրիկին, կամ կոմպ ճարել՝ մեծերի համար նախատեսված կարգավորումներով։
Ադոնսը փորձում էր նայել պապի աչքերի մեջ։ Պապին երկարուկ  մարմին ուներ, չնայած հայրիկից  բարձրահասակ չէր, գլուխը մեծ էր, գրեթե քառակուսի, ճեղքված երկարուկ լայն շուրթերով։ Ադոնսը նրան նմանեցնում էր հնագույն վիշապաքարերին, որոնց պատկերները հաճախ էր նայում մանկական վիքիպեդիայում։ Վիքիպեդիայում գրված էր, որ շատ հին ժամանակներում պապիները թոռներին հեքիաթներ էին պատմում։ Ադոնսն ափսոսում էր, որ իրեն ոչ ոք հեքիաթ չի պատմում։
- Պապի, իսկ դու հեքիաթ պատմել գիտե՞ս։
- Հեքիաթ, ո՞ր հեքիաթը, պապին ամեն ինչ գիտի, կո՛րյունս։
- Քո ամենասիրած հեքիաթը կպատմե՞ս, պապի։
- Կպատմեմ, եթե խոստանաք, որ ձեր հորը բան չեք ասի։
Նրանք գիտեին՝ հայրիկից  թաքուն չի կարելի ոչինչ անել։ Բայց հայրիկն էլ իրենցից թաքցում էր պապիի պատմությունը։ Հայրիկը նույնիսկ անթույլատրելի մի բան արեց՝ արգելեց հարցեր տալ պապիի բառապաշարի մասին։ Հարցնելու իրավունքը խախտելը  հակամանկական էր. նրանք զգում էին, որ միայն ահավոր գաղտնիքը կարող էր հայրիկին ստիպել նման բանի գնալ։ Փոխարենը հայրիկը խոստացավ, որ երբ ժամանակը գա, իրենք ամեն ինչ կիմանան։ Երբ ժամանակը գա՜։ Դե արի ու համբերի։ 
Պապին քայլեց դեպի այգու խորքը՝ հազարամյա սոսի ծառի տակ։ Նստեց։ Հիմա Ադոնսը կարող էր դեմառդեմ նայել նրա աչքերին։ Բայց նրա հայացքը երբեք ուղիղ չէր լինում, կարծես հայացք չունենար՝ ինչպես վիշապաքարերը կամ մթությունը։ Ադոնսը նրան չէր հասկանում։
- Աստված օրհնի ձեզ, զավակներս...
Նոկիան աչքի տակով նայեց Ադոնսին. սա՞ ինչ հեքիաթ է։ Ադոնսը ոգևորված էր։
-Ամեն ինչ սկսվեց բիբինից։ Շա՜հ, շա՜հ, պաշտո՜ն, պաշտո՜ն։ Բիբինից առաջ էլ լինում էին գաղջ ժամանակներ, բայց մենք մաքրում էինք փողոցներն ու դարձի էինք բերում մոլորվածներին։ Իսկ բիբինի պատճառով ժայթքում եղավ, որը ճակատագրական էր։ Ես աստվածաշունչ էի բաժանում խելառներին, որովհետև նրանց թաթիկները  թմբլիկ չէին և դժվար էր զոռբաներին ...
- Պապի՞... չեմ հասկանում։
- Սո՛ւս։ Հետո մեմապեդիայում կնայենք։ Թող խոսի։- Ադոնսին  բզեց Նոկիան։-  Դու քանի՞ տարեկան էիր այդ ժամանակ, պապի՛։
- Ե՞ս։ Քառասուն... հիսուն... վաթսուն... չեմ հիշում։ Ես գիտեմ, որ ես ես եմ, աստված միշտ ինձ պահապան է եղել։ Ես փիլիսոփայորեն եմ մոտենում իմ տարիքին։ Ես բացառիկ երևույթ եմ, ես սպա եմ։ Հա՛յ սպա եմ...
- Մենք էլ ենք հայ։
- Այո՛, այո՛, այո՛։ Բա ո՜նց, դուք հայ եք, դուք իմ շառավիղն եք։ Դուք իմ ժառանգներն եք։
- Մենք վերջին հայերն ենք, պապի՛։
- Ո՞վ ասաց,- մռնչաց պապին։- Նոկիան հետ-հետ գնաց։- Ես  ը՛նե՜նց կպայքարեմ։ Սթափվե՛ք։ Սթափվե՛ք։ Ի՜՞նչ ես լեզուդ շաղ տալիս...
Պապիի մոխրավուն դեմքը կարմրամոխրավուն էր դարձել, բերանի լայն բացվածքը կարծես գլուխը երկու կես էր անելու, իսկ աչքերից թափվող կատաղությունը Ադոնսին հիշեցրեց չար այլմոլորակայինների մասին կինոն։ Նոկիան երկար չմտածեց, աջ ձեռքն արագ բերեց ձախի վրա և ցուցամատը հպեց տագնապի ստեղնին։ Դաստակի էկրանին նայելով՝ նա սրտապնդվեց։ Ձեռքը դրեց Ադոնսի ուսին։  Ադոնսը դողում էր։ Պապը խոշոր կենդանու նման էր շնչում, ձեռքերը բռունցքվել էին,- Ադոնսը գիտեր, որ դա ագրեսիայի նշան է,- կանգնել էր ոտքերը չռած ու գոռում էր. «Սա փո՛քր երկիր ա։ Սա փո՜քր երկիր ա։ Սա՛ փո՜քր երկի՛ր ա»։

* * *
-Եկեք իմ սենյակ,- ասաց հայրիկը։
Նա կոմպը միացրած էր թողել։ «Ո՜նց մտքովս չանցավ,- մտածեց Ադոնսը,- պիտի հեռընթերցիչ ոսպնյակներս դնեի»։ Զգացվում էր, որ էկրանին պապիի պատկերն է։
-Պապն էլ մեզ հետ չի ապրելու,- ասաց հայրիկը։- Դժվար որոշում էր, և ես չէի ուզի կոշտ լինել։ Բայց նա շատ վատ ազդեցություն ուներ ձեր վրա։ Դեռ այդ վախեցնելն էլ չասած։
- Ո՞ւր կգնա նա։
Հայրիկը ձեռքն առավ նրանց երկուսի ձեռքերը։
-Նրան կտեղափոխեն հատուկ ինստիտուտ։ Գիտության համար նրա հիշողությունները շատ կարևոր են։
- Նա այլմոլորակային չի՞։
-Չէ։ Նա... նա շատ ծեր է։ Շատ  բան գիտի, որ չգիտեին իր ժամանակակիցները... Գիտեք, որ ես անձնական կյանքի գաղտնիությունը շատ եմ կարևորում...
- Դու մեր ծնվելուց առաջ Անձնական Կյանքի Գաղտնիության Պաշտպանն էիր...
- Ըհը՛։ Բայց նա առանձնահատուկ դեպք է։ Մեր նման.... ըըը՜... սովորական մարդ չէ։
- Հայրի՜կ, մոլացանցում ոչինչ չկա նրա մասին։ Խնդրո՜ւմ եմ, գոնե մի քիչ պատմիր... Մի՜ քիչ։
Նոկիան շունչը պահեց։ Հայրիկը լռում էր։ Ադոնսը զույգ ձեռքերով բռնեց նրա ձեռքը։
-  Դա շատ վաղուց էր, մոտ ինը հարյուր տարի առաջ։   Մոլորակում կային բազմաթիվ անհաշտ պետություններ։ Նրանցից ոմանք անվայել կախվածության մեջ էին մյուսներից, ինչպես բնակիչներն էին անվայել կախվածության մեջ իրենց ընտրած...
- Գիտենք,- չդիմացավ Ադոնսը,- մեր նախնիներն էլ Հայաստանից էին։ Դա փոքրիկ երկիր էր, որի բնակչությունը աղքատ էր ու հուսահատված...
- ... մոտ ինը հարյուր տարի առաջ,- կրկնեց հայրիկը։ Հայաստանում ծանր սոցիալական վիճակ էր։  Կառավարության անդամների հակասահմանադրական գործունեության հետևանքով քաղաքացիները փորձեր էին անում նրանց վտարելու։ Ամենահիշարժան ցույցերից մեկը էլեկտրաէներգիայի հերթական թանկացման հետ էր կապված։ Այդ ժամանակ էլ ձեր պապը, որը ոստիկանապետ էր՝ երկրի գլխավոր ոստիկանը, աչքի ընկավ հատուկ բառակապակցություններով և բացականչություններով, որոնցից շատերն այն ժամանակի մեմերի հանրագիտարանում տեղ գտան և որոնցից շատերը նա այսօր շպրտեց ձեզ վրա...
- Ուրեմն պապին ինը հարյուր տարեկա՞ն է։ Ո՞նց...
- Ես գիտեի, ես գիտեի, չէ՞, որ նա սովորական մարդ չի...
- Համարյա հազար... Նրա կյանքի մանրամասները ես չեմ կարող հիմա ձեզ պատմել։ Դեռ շատ փոքր եք՝ այդքան բացասական տեղեկություններ կուտակելու համար։  
- Հազա՜ր-տարեկա՜ն։
- Այո՛։ Ես ձեզ կպատմեմ կես-հորինովի, կես-իրական մի պատմություն։ Մնացածը  կիմանաք, երբ ժամանակը գա։- Հայրիկը մի պահ լռեց։
- Էլեկտրաէներգիայի թանկացման ցույցերը մարելուց հետո Հայաստանի իշխանությունները շարունակեցին իրենց սովորական առօրյան։ Որոշ ժամանակ անց հայտարարեցին, որ գրավ է դրվել պետության ամենամեծ քաղցրահամ լիճը։  Նրանք հավանաբար չէին կանխատեսել, որ այս անգամ համատարած ապստամբություն է լինելու։ Արխիվային վկայություններ կան, որ ժողովուրդը «միասնության շղթա» է կազմակերպել լճի ափագծով մեկ։ Հարյուր հազարավոր մարդիկ ձեռք ձեռքի տված  շրջապատել են լիճը։ Գլխավոր ոստիկանը մի քանի անգամ ավելի թվաքանակով ոստիկանական շղթա է կառուցում նրանց դեմ։  Նա հզոր բարձրախոսներ է բարձրացնում Սևանը եզերող Գեղամա լեռների գագաթների վրա և այնտեղից գոռգոռում է. «Սթափվե՜ք։ Սա փո՛քր երկիր ա»։ Ձայնից արթնանում են քարացած վիշապները՝ ջրի ոգիները։ Վիշապների օգնությամբ ժողովուրդը հեղաշրջում է անում։ Իշխողներից ոմանց հաջողվում է փախչել տարբեր երկրներ։ Նրանից մի քանիսը որոշ ժամանակ անց անմահություն են գնում։ Դրանցից մեկը մեր այս նախնին էր։ Անմահներից շատերը  վերջիվերջո ինքնասպան եղան՝ չդիմանալով անմահությանը, մի քանիսն էլ մահացան դժբախտ պատահարներից կամ բռնի մահով։ Միայն մեր պապն է հաղթահարում  բոլոր ժամանակների աղետներն ու հասնում մինչև մեր օրերը։ Նա եզակի նմուշ է ամբողջ մարդկության համար։
- Շատ տարօրինակ պատմություն է, հայրի՛կ։  Հարցեր ունեմ...
- Այո՛, չափազանց տարօրինակ։ Նկատի ունեցեք, որ որոշ իրադարձություններ միֆականացված են։ Շատ բան մութ է և անբացատրելի, չի ենթարկվում տրամաբանությանն ու գիտական մտածողությանը։ Բայց այն ամենը, ինչ մոտավորապես գիտենք պահպանված հատուկենտ կայքերից և թղթերից, ես ընդհանուր առմամբ պատմեցի։ Մեր պապը, նույնիսկ հիմա, շատ վտանգավոր է շրջապատի համար։ Նա ինչո՞ւ  երեկ վախեցրեց ձեզ։
- Մենք ասացինք, որ վերջին հայերն ենք, իսկ նա դրանից կարծես կորցրեց բանականությունը...
- Մի շարք հարցերում նա վաղուց է կորցրել բանականությունը։ Ուրեմն ասացիք, որ վերջին հայե՞րն եք, այդ փաստի՞ց։ Հետաքրքիր է։ Գիտության համար նա անգնահատելի տվյալներ կարող է տալ, ես մինչև վերջերս չէի համաձայնում, սակայն երեկվա դեպքից հետո որոշեցի անտեսել Ծայրագույն էթիկան։ Հասկանալու համար...
- Նա ասում է, որ մենք իր ժառանգներն ենք։
- Որոշ իմաստով նա՛ է մեր ժառանգությունը, ոչ թե մենք՝ նրա ժառանգները։ Հին տոհմական անեծքների նման։
- Հայրիկ... իսկ նրա գեները մեզ չեն վարակի՞։ Մենք նրան չե՞նք նմանվի։ 
- Չէ, այդ ի՞նչ  անցավ մտքովդ։ Մենք նրանից հազար տարի հեռու ենք։ Եվ հետո, ինչ էլ լինեն մարդու գեները, նա կառավարվում է ոչ թե վախերով, այլ՝ մտածողությամբ։ Մի՛ վախեցիր։
- Բա ինչպե՞ս է, որ նրան չեն դատել մինչև հիմա։ Այդքան  բաների համար...
- Իսկ քո կարծիքով հե՞շտ է դատել անմահներին։ Չէ՞ որ նա տեսականորեն անմահ է։ Ի՞նչ պատիժ կարող էր վախեցնել նրան հարյուրամյակներ առաջ, երբ պատժելու միջոցներ դեռ գոյություն ունեին, և ի՞նչ թերապիաներ պետք է կիրառեն հիմա, որ ուղղվի։ Ճիշտ է, որոշ բաներ հաջողվեց նրան հասկացնել ժամանակի ընթացքում, որոշ բաներ էլ ինքը հասկացավ... Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ նրա մտածելակերպն անուղղելի է, նա ագրեսիվ է և բռնամոլ։ Նա մեր մեծ ամոթն է ու հիասթափությունը... Մարդկության վերջին հիասթափությունը...
- Հայրիկ, նա զայրացավ, որ մենք վերջին հայե՞րն ենք։
- Երևի։ Այո: Նա չի կարող միասնական մարդկություն պատկերացնել։  Նա դրան չի հավատա, նույնիսկ երբ իր աչքով տեսնի։ Իսկ  նա դեռ շատ բան կտեսնի. կտեսնի ոչ միայն վերջին հային, այլև մարդկության վերջին զտարյուն էթնիկ ներկայացուցչին... Այսինքն, նա ինքը կլինի վերջին զտարյուն էթնիկ երկրացին։
- Ուրեմն նա կենդանի կլինի, երբ ոչ մի ազգություն էլ չի՞ լինի։
- Հավանաբար։ Վերջին հայը կլինի նաև այն ժամանակ, երբ Երկրում ոչ մի ազգի ներկայացուցիչ չի լինի։ 
- Ափսոս, ավելի լավ էր՝ այլմոլորակային լիներ։
- Ափսոս,- ժպտաց հայրիկը։

----------

Chuk (03.08.2015), GriFFin (30.07.2015), Աթեիստ (28.07.2015), Ափրիկյան (18.10.2015)

----------


## Smokie

Առաջինը դեռ չեմ ավարտել, բայց էդ ի՜նչ լավն ա :Lol2:  :Hands Up: 

Ուղղակի կարդալուց մտածեցի՝ արդյոք Վովան գիտի՞ էս պատմվածքների մասին, կամ ընդհանրապես իրան ո՞նց ա զգում, իչե՞ր ա մտածում էդ «ես Գասպարյան Վովան եմ» մակնիշի տեսանյութերի ու դրանց հեղինակների մասին: :LOL:  
Հետաքրքիր ա կհանդիպե՞նք մի պատմության, որտեղ նայում ա էդ տեսանյութերը, լսում ա էս պատմվածքների մասին ու իր ենթականերին «պարզեք ո՞վ ա, ինչա՞ցու ա», մեկ էլ տեսար որոշի անձամբ ռաստվել դրանց հետ: Մի խոսքով անփորձանք ժողովուրդ ջան:


Մի քանի օր առաջ էլ մտածում էի կոնկրետ էն մարդու, կամ մարդկանց մասին, ում առջև որ էդպես բուռն կերպով ներկայանում էր: Ասենք մի օր վեր կացան ու իրենց  աստղ զգան, բա թե «ժովովուրդ ես էլ էդ Պողոսյան Պոետրոսն եմ, ա՛յ էդ տղեն» :Tongue:

----------

Mr. Annoying (29.07.2015), Աթեիստ (28.07.2015)

----------


## ivy

Ծովափին պառկած՝ կարդացի վերջացրեցի։ Ահագին լավ գործ են արել մարդիկ, հավեսով կարդացվեց։
Եթե ժամանակ գտնեմ, բոլոր տարբերակներին առանձին կանդրադառնամ։

----------


## Smokie

> *Դբա լավը
> *


Լավը չէր է՜, շատ լավն էր: :Hands Up:  Հումորը, կերպարների ու իրենց գործողությունների  համապատասխանությունը իրականի հետ: Կարծում եմ էս ամենաշատ հավանածս ա  լինելու՝ դեռ կարդալուց արդեն վստահ էի դրանում: Հեղինակին  հարգանքներս :Hi:  հետո վարկանիշ էլ կլինի: :Jpit:  Վառ երևակայություն ունի, քաղաքականությունից էլ լա՜վ տեղեկացված ա: :Yes:  



> *Անվերնագիր 1
> *


Չհավանեցի: Երևի շարադրանքն էր վանում՝ կոնկրետ ինձ  ձանձրացնում էր: Որ մտածեմ մի քիչ՝ հետաքրքիր մեկնաբանություն էր,  յուրահատուկ, լավ երևակայություն, բայց դե մռայլոտ պատմվածք էր, սև գույնը  մի տեսակ շատ էր: :Nea:  Կարմիրն է՛լ: 




> *Անվերնագիր 2
> *


Կարդում եմ՝ շիլաշփոթ ա, մինչև չեմ հասնում վերջին: Բայց զվարճալի էր էլի,  ինչքան էլ չէի հասկանում ով ո՞վ ա, կամ ընդհանրապես քանի՞ հոգով են: :Jpit:  Վատը չէր :Wink: 



> *Լուսնի Ծեսը
> *


Սրա հեղինակն աչքիս Ռուբեն Հախվերդյանն ա: :Jpit:   Չէ լուրջ նե՜նց նման ա, պարզ երևում ա, որ շատ ա սիրում էդ երգչին: Թեկուզ հիշենք  «Պոետները և շները», «Աշուն» երգերը ու ընդհանրապես խենթի, հայհոյողի ու  հարբեցողի կերպարը: Բայց Վովան ու՞ր էր՝ գլխավոր հերոսը... գոնե մի թեթև  ակնարկ չեղավ իր մասին: Պատմվածքը էս մրցույթի համար չէր: Շարադրանքը,  հերոսի մտքերը լավն էին, հետաքրքիր անձնավորություն էր, բայց չեմ հասկանում  ինչի՞ խենթերն ու հարբեցողները պարտադիր պիտի նաև հայհոյող ու թքող լինեն: :Dntknw:  Վերնագիրը ինձ «խաբեց», իբր թե էս պատմվածքն էլ ա կենտրոնացած Վովայի աղոթքների վրա:

----------


## Smokie

> *Ոստիկանապետի մայրը*


Հետաքրքիրն էր: Լավ ա, որ սա էլ կենտրոնացած չէր հումորի վրա: Ու ընդհանրապես հետաքրքիր ա, որ տարբեր պատմվածքներում Վովան դիտարկվում ա տարբեր կողմերից: Մեկում որպես որդի ու ընտանիքի տեր, մյուսում որպես ռոբատացված անձնավորություն, որ վերադարձնում ա իր եսը, մի տեղ կենտրոնանում են հավատացյալ Վովայի վրա: Լավ պատմվածք էր, :Smile:  չնայած հասարակ էր՝ մի քիչ պրիմիտիվություն կար մեջը:

----------


## Smokie

> *Անհումոր մարդը*


Հիհի :Jpit: 




> Ուղղակի կարդալուց մտածեցի՝ արդյոք Վովան գիտի՞ էս պատմվածքների մասին, կամ ընդհանրապես իրան ո՞նց ա զգում, իչե՞ր ա մտածում էդ «ես Գասպարյան Վովան եմ» մակնիշի տեսանյութերի ու դրանց հեղինակների մասին: 
> Հետաքրքիր ա կհանդիպե՞նք մի պատմության, որտեղ նայում ա էդ տեսանյութերը, լսում ա էս պատմվածքների մասին ու իր ենթականերին «պարզեք ո՞վ ա, ինչա՞ցու ա», մեկ էլ տեսար որոշի անձամբ ռաստվել դրանց հետ: Մի խոսքով անփորձանք ժողովուրդ ջան:


Լավն էր բայց իսկականից: Մանավանդ որ վերջին մասերում դստեր հայտնվելով պատմվածքը բավականին զվարճալիացավ՝ հետո նույն կերպ շարունակվեց ու ավարտվեց: 
Սկզբի մասերում նույնիսկ մի տեսակ սիրում էի իրան: Հա ի՞նչ, նորմալ մարդ ա, ինքնապաշտպանական ռեակցիա: Ու՞մ դուրը կգար, որ իր մասին աջուձախ վատ-վատ բաներ խոսեին: Մանավանդ, որ Գասպարիի հետ հնարավորինս հանգիստ էր աշխատում խոսել, մինչև նյարդերը տեղի չտվեցին, իսկ ակտիվիստը... ինքն էլ մի բարի պտուղ չէր, որ էդ վիճակին հասցրեց: :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

Աչքիս ժյուրիով էր պետք անել մրցույթը  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (29.07.2015)

----------


## Smokie

> *ԳՈՀԱՑՆԵԼՈՎ   ՕՐԱԳՐԻ
> *


Էստեղ էլ Վովան չկար: :Nea:  Պատմվածքը վատը չէր, ստանդարտ թեմա ու իրավիճակներ՝ խելացի ու հետաքրքիր կերպար/ներ/ով :Yes: 





> *Սթափարան համար 6
> 
> *


*

* 
Դաժան էր: :Jpit:  Հեղինակը երևի էն մարդկանցից ա, որ ամբողջ հոգով-սրտով Վովայի մահն ա ուզում, կամ իրոք անուղղելի անձնավորություն ա համարում: 
Ընդհանուր առմամբ հետաքրքիր էր ներկայացված` պատկերավորված: էդ սթափարանները՝ մանավանդ կախաղանըչափազանցնում էին՝ բայց կարևորը կարդացվող էր: Էլի վատը չէր, թույլ չէր: :Smile: 




> *Հիվանդը
> *




Եւս մի տեսանկյուն: :Jpit:  Լավն էր, հետաքրքիր ու բովանդակալից: Շարադրանքը լավն էր, խոսքերը ճիշտ էին ընտրված ու ճիշտ տեղում էին: :Smile: 





> *Վերջին հայը
> *


Հեհե՜: :LOL:  Օրիգինալ, յուրահատուկ պատկերացում էր՝ լավ երևակայություն ունի: :Wink:  Հետաքրքիր էր, չնայած Վովան էստեղ էլ էր մեղկ ինչ-որ չափով: :Jpit:  Սթափարանն ավելի հավանեցի՝ ավելի հետաքրքրությամբ էի ընթերցում, էս էդքան չգրավեց:


Ի՜նչ հետաքրքիր ա` ձեր միջի քաղաքականությունից հնարավորինս հեռու ու չհետաքրքրվող մարդն ա դեռ մեկնաբանել: :Jpit:  Հես ա քվեարկեմ :Wink:  
Համ էլ մյուս մրցույթներին ես երևի էսպես՝ մեկուկես օրում չէի ավարտել ամբողջը: Չեմ հիշում տենց բան, չնայած երևի ավելի հետաքրքրեին: :LOL:

----------

Mr. Annoying (29.07.2015), Աթեիստ (29.07.2015)

----------


## ivy

«Դբա լավը» հոյակապ ա ստացվել, ու համարյա համոզված եմ, որ ակումբցի ա գրողը։ 
Մենք հաճախ ենք սիրում «էս տիպի» գրել. ինչ-որ սյուռ միջավայր ենք ստեղծում ու մեջը հավաքում պատմության հերոսներին՝ ամեն մի կերպարի գույները խտացնելով։ Վերջին մրցույթում (պատանեկան) Վոլտերայի գրածն էլ էր «էդ ձևի» մեջ։
Էս լրիվ Ակումբի ձեռագիր ա։
Ու ընտիր ա ստացվել։

----------

delicate (29.07.2015), GriFFin (31.07.2015), Տրիբուն (29.07.2015)

----------


## ivy

Էս ինչի ձայն չեք հանում. էլի բռնե՞ց գեղարվեստական համեստությունը   :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> «Դբա լավը» հոյակապ ա ստացվել, ու համարյա համոզված եմ, որ ակումբցի ա գրողը։ 
> Մենք հաճախ ենք սիրում «էս տիպի» գրել. ինչ-որ սյուռ միջավայր ենք ստեղծում ու մեջը հավաքում պատմության հերոսներին՝ ամեն մի կերպարի գույները խտացնելով։ Վերջին մրցույթում (պատանեկան) Վոլտերայի գրածն էլ էր «էդ ձևի» մեջ։
> Էս լրիվ Ակումբի ձեռագիր ա։
> Ու ընտիր ա ստացվել։


Ես էս «Դբա Լավը» երկու անգամ կարդացի  :LOL:  Ով ուզում ա գրած լինի, այ լով հիս/հըր ջրցան:

----------

ivy (29.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Քվեարկեցի 5 գործի օգտին՝
1–ին տարբերակ. «Դբա լավը»
4–րդ տարբերակ. «Սթափարան համար 6»
5–րդ տարբերակ. «Ոստիկանապետի մայրը»
7–րդ տարբերակ. «Հիվանդը»
8–րդ տարբերակ. «Անհումոր մարդը»


Հետո կաշխատեմ բոլոր գործերի մասին կարծիք գրել  :Smile: 
Ընդհանուր հավես ա ստացվել: Ահագին լավ գործեր կան, բայց երևի թե չկա գործ, որ էս ժամանակաշրջանից, էս թեմայից դուրս կյանք կունենա:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.07.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

6-րդ տարբերակն ի՞նչ կապ ունի մրցույթի հետ: Կարո՞ղ ա հեղինակը շփոթվել, սխալ մրցույթի ա ստեղծագործությունն ուղարկել:

----------

Rammstein (29.07.2015), Աթեիստ (29.07.2015), Տրիբուն (30.07.2015)

----------


## ivy

> 6-րդ տարբերակն ի՞նչ կապ ունի մրցույթի հետ: Կարո՞ղ ա հեղինակը շփոթվել, սխալ մրցույթի ա ստեղծագործությունն ուղարկել:


Կարդալիս պատկերացնում էի, որ էդ առաջին դեմքով ռոմանտիկը Վովան ա, նրա ալտերէգոն, որի մասին ոչ ոք անգամ չի կասկածում, ու ինձ բացել էր   :Jpit: 

Բայց, հա, եթե ուղիղ նայես, կապ չունի էս նախագծի հետ   :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Կարդալիս պատկերացնում էի, որ էդ առաջին դեմքով ռոմանտիկը Վովան ա, նրա ալտերէգոն, որի մասին ոչ ոք անգամ չի կասկածում, ու ինձ բացել էր  
> 
> Բայց, հա, եթե ուղիղ նայես, կապ չունի էս նախագծի հետ


Նույնն էլ 9-րդ տարբերակը: Եսիմ, իմ կարծիքով էս երկու գործը պետք ա հանել մրցույթից, թե չէ ես էլ կարայի մրցույթի հետ բացարձակապես կապ չունեցող գործ ուղարկեի, հետո էլ ասեի, թե բա ինչ-որ մետաֆիզիկական ձևով գրածս կապ ունի Վովայի հետ, դուք լավ չեք հասկացել: Բայց թող մնան, քանի որ ձայներ չեն հավաքի ու լավագույն եռյակում հայտնվելու շանսեր չունեն:

----------

ivy (29.07.2015), Աթեիստ (29.07.2015)

----------


## ivy

9-րդը Վովայոտ չէր, բայց ընդհանուր էդ օրերի վիճակը զգացվում էր պատմվածքում։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բոլորը գործերը կարդացի, որոշներն ավելի ճիշտ փորձեցի կարդալ, հիմա կարծիքս ասեմ: Ճիշտն ասած էս մրցույթը հենց սկզբից էլ սրտովս չէր: Երբ թեման հայտարարվեց, արդեն իսկ ժամանակավրեպ էր, հիմա էլ ստեղծագործությունները կարդալով, համոզվում եմ, որ էս գործերի 90%-ը մի տարի անց չի ընթերցվի ու ընդհանրապես հետաքրքրություն չի ներկայացնի: 

Քվեարկել եմ առաջին տարբերակի օգտին՝ որպես լավագույն տարբերակ: Առաջինից բացի մի երկու տարբերակ էլ կային, որ միջինոտ էին, բայց էն աստիճանի լավը չէին, որ ձայն տայի, իսկ մնացած տարբերակները շատ, շատ վատն էին:

Հույս ունեմ մյուս մրցույթին էլ այսպիսի նեղ ու խիստ սպեցիֆիկ թեմա չի ընտրվի:

----------


## Դավիթ

Էդ երկու գործը մի հեղինակ ա ուղարկել և քանի որ գործերի ընդհանուր քանակը 10-ից չի անցել, զտման պրոցեսը չի կիրառվել:

----------

Chuk (30.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Էդ երկու գործը կարդալուս մտքովս մի պահ անցավ, որ հեղինակն ինքն ա՝ Գասպարյան Վովան  :Jpit:

----------

GriFFin (31.07.2015), Դավիթ (30.07.2015), Տրիբուն (30.07.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

Իսկ ինձ առաջին գործը էդքան էլ դուր չեկավ: Մի տեսակ Գարաժ կինոյի հայկական տարբերակն ա, ով ասես չկա: Քլիշեյոտ մայ ջրցան բիգգեռ, սիկտիր Աշոտյան, Լեվոն պապին... Եսիմ, մի տեսակ խառը բան ա ստացվել: Հա, ղժժ ա, բայց Վովայի կերպարը մի տեսակ կորում ա Լևոնի ու դևի արանքում:

----------


## Rammstein

Կարդացի: Շատ ավելին էի ակնկալում էս մրցույթից:

Կարծիքս.
1-ինը կարդալուց կարծում էի, որ չեմ քվեարկի էդ տարբերակի օգտին, քանի որ մտածում էի` դեռ 9 հատ կա կարդալու, ոնց էլ չլինի մի քանի ավելի լավերը կլինեն: Բայց` չէ, սխալվում էի:
2-րդը շատ վատն էր, չկարողացա մինչեւ վերջ կարդալ:
3-րդում դե կարդալու բան էլ չկար առանձնապես, ինչ էլ որ կար, խառը խշտիկ էր: Մեկ էլ` հեղինակ ջան, ոչ թե ասվալթ, այլ` ասֆալտ:
4-րդը վատը չէր, բայց լավն էլ չէր: Հետաքրքիր բան կար, բայց նաեւ ձանձրալի ու միապաղաղ էր մի քիչ (Նաեւ անընդհատ աչքս ծակում էր «սը՛-թա՛փ-վե՛լ» բառում «ը» տառի սխալ տեղը:  :Jpit: ):
5-ը վատն էր:
6-ը, (մոռանամ, թե ինչ պաթոսով էր գրած ու ինչ վատն էր) չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ կապ ունի մրցույթի հետ:
7-ը էլի չեմ կարա վատը համարեմ, բայց` չէ, էն չէր:
8-ն ու
9-ը չկարողացա մինչեւ վերջ կարդամ:
10-ը կարար լավը լիներ, եթե տենց հում չլիներ: Սկիզբը անկապ էր, մեջտեղի մասերում հետաքրքրացավ, վերջում էլի թուլացավ:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.07.2015)

----------


## Xachakur

Դարձավ իր կյանքի տերը եվ տիրոջ իրավունքով երկիրը հանձնեց գրանտ բաժանող արեվմտյան աղանդավորական պարագլուխներին , իր տղաներին ամուսնացրեց եվրոպացի տղաների հետ ընդունեց իսլամը հետեվելով եվրոպացիներին եվ ուրախ ու երջանիկ ապրեց ինքը աղա իսկ իր հետույքը քարվան սառայ :

----------


## ivy

Առաջինի ու յոթերորդի հեղինակներին գիտեմ, ոնց որ թե։
Կարծում եմ, սխալ չեմ գուշակում։

----------


## ivy

Չեմ հասկանում, էդ ինչ ակնկալիքներ ունեիք, որ չեն արդարացվել։ Էս թեմայով  էդ ինչ ուրիշ բաներ պիտի գրվեին։ Կամ ինչ կլիշեներ. պարզ է, որ էս թեմայում էդ արտահայտությունները պիտի պտտվեին.
Աշոտյան սիկտիր
սթափվեք
գժուկներ
սա փոքր երկիր ա
ես Գասպարյան Վովան եմ

Ոնց պիտի դա շրջանցվեր։ Թեման շատ նեղ ու սպեցիֆիկ էր։ Ավել ինչ էիք սպասում։
Ես որ շատ գոհ եմ արդյունքներից։ Էս նախագծում սրանից ավել բան դժվար թե հնարավոր լիներ անել։

----------

GriFFin (31.07.2015), Smokie (30.07.2015), Շինարար (30.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դարձավ իր կյանքի տերը եվ տիրոջ իրավունքով երկիրը հանձնեց գրանտ բաժանող արեվմտյան աղանդավորական պարագլուխներին , իր տղաներին ամուսնացրեց եվրոպացի տղաների հետ ընդունեց իսլամը հետեվելով եվրոպացիներին եվ ուրախ ու երջանիկ ապրեց ինքը աղա իսկ իր հետույքը քարվան սառայ :


հը՞

----------

Moonwalker (30.07.2015), Աթեիստ (30.07.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չեմ հասկանում, էդ ինչ ակնկալիքներ ունեիք, որ չեն արդարացվել։ Էս թեմայով  էդ ինչ ուրիշ բաներ պիտի գրվեին։ Կամ ինչ կլիշեներ. պարզ է, որ էս թեմայում էդ արտահայտությունները պիտի պտտվեին.
> Աշոտյան սիկտիր
> սթափվեք
> գժուկներ
> սա փոքր երկիր ա
> ես Գասպարյան Վովան եմ
> 
> Ոնց պիտի դա շրջանցվեր։ Թեման շատ նեղ ու սպեցիֆիկ էր։ Ավել ինչ էիք սպասում։
> Ես որ շատ գոհ եմ արդյունքներից։ Էս նախագծում սրանից ավել բան դժվար թե հնարավոր լիներ անել։


Կարար շատ լավ բան(եր) գրվեր...

... բայց էս անգամ ես ավանդույթը խախտելու եմ ու քվեարկեմ..... առանց քննարկեկու....

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, դու դեռ սկզբի համար գործերը կարդա։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դու դեռ սկզբի համար գործերը կարդա։


էս անգամ առանց կսրդալու եմ քվեարկելու...

----------


## Chuk

Լավ գործեր կան, գլուխ մի հարթուկեք: Ընդ որում Առաջին տարբերակը բոլորովին ամենալավը չի: Ամենալավն ա հումորով, բայց ոչ որպես պատմվածք  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Դեռ առաջին երեքն եմ կարդացել։
Շուտով մեծ մասը մտածելու են՝ սենց չի նենց ա, բայց դե պետք ա ասեմ, խասիաթ ա, ասելը  :Smile: 
Առաջինը որպես պատմվածք բոլորովին էլ ուժեղ չի։
Հա խնդալու ա, ինչպես Սեռժիկը, Պուտինն ու Օբաման շարքի անեկդոտները, բայց էդքան բան։
Ինտերնետային մեմերի հավաքածու ա, խիտ-խիտ մի տեղ լցրած, որ հանկարծ մի բան պակաս չմնա, որ հասկանալի լինի, որ հեղինակը բոլոր իրադարձություններից տեղյակ էր։
Որոշ տեղեր նույնիսկ ձանձրալի էր, ավելորդ կրկնություններով։

Մի տեսակ նեղվում եմ, որ էսքան մրցույթ տեսած Ակումբը սենց պարզունակ, obvious գործերով տարվում ա։

----------

Աթեիստ (30.07.2015), Դավիթ (30.07.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Երկրորդը նորից կարդացի... տարօրինակ գործ ա։
Հեսա կգրեմ իրա մասին։

----------


## ivy

> Լավ գործեր կան, գլուխ մի հարթուկեք: Ընդ որում Առաջին տարբերակը բոլորովին ամենալավը չի: Ամենալավն ա հումորով, բայց ոչ որպես պատմվածք


Լավ, բա որն էր ամենալավը։
Ինձ համար սրանից ավելի լավը չկար։
Համոզեք, որ սխալ եմ։
Բայց անպայման համեմատության մեջ. որն էր, որ ավելի հաջող էր ու ինչով։

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ, բա որն էր ամենալավը։
> Ինձ համար սրանից ավելի լավը չկար։
> Համոզեք, որ սխալ եմ։
> Բայց անպայման համեմատության մեջ. որն էր, որ ավելի հաջող էր ու ինչով։


Որ ինքս իմ համար ամենալավ ընտրած լինեի, կարող ա մենակ դրա օգտին քվեարկեի։ Բայց իմ քվեարկած մյուս 4 գործերը որպես գրական ստեղծագործություն, պատմվածք, իմ համար ավելի լավն էին։ Սրան քվեարկել եմ հավես հումորի, ղժժի ապահովման համար։ Ինքը ասենք «Չորրորդ իշխանություն» թերթում տպվելու լավ նյութ ա, ֆեյսբուքում 1000-ներով շեյր անելու խոխմ նյութ ա, բայց որպես պատմվածք էն չի։ Ես նույնիսկ կուզեի, որ ինքն ասենք երրորդ տեղ գրավեր, բայց որ սաղ մենակ իրան են քվեարկում, մի տեսակ փոշմանում եմ իմ քվեի համար  :LOL: 

Մնացածը կոմպի մոտ եղած ժամանակ կգրեմ, հեռախոսով հարմար չի։

----------


## impression

հենց ամենասկզբից էն չէր էլի, թեման էն չէր
վովա գասպարյանն էդ ով դառավ, որ մի հատ էլ գրական ստեղծագործություն գրվի իր մասին
նախ՝ նա ոչ մի բանով երբեք աչքի չի ընկել, բացի էշ-էշ խոսելուց, էդ էլ ընտիր ներկայացված ա
առաջինն եմ կարդացել մեկ էլ էն, որ ինքը հազար տարեկան ա արդեն, երկուսն էլ դուրս էկել են, ինչի եք խառնվել իրար, չեմ հասկանում
կարող ա՞ մենդելեևն էր, հայտնագործություն բան ա արել, հեղինակները զլացել են ռիսըրչ անեն
ինչ էլ գրել են՝ շատ ա էդ հոգնածի համար

----------

Mr. Annoying (30.07.2015), Ռուֆուս (02.08.2015)

----------


## ivy

Չուկ, ինձ համար Վովայի հետ կապված ամբողջ իրավիճակը մաքուր զավեշտ էր. նրա մասին հենց նենց պիտի գրվեր, ոնց որ առաջինում ա գրվել։ Եթե լուրջ թեմա լիներ, դա գուցե լավագույն գործը չլիներ, բայց էս թեմայով սա էր ամենադիպուկը ու հա, ամենալավը։

----------


## Գալաթեա

*2-րդ տարբերակ - Անվերնագիր*

Էս Գևորգը շատ հետաքրքիր, հակասական կերպար էր․․․
Մի քիչ չհամոզեց ճիշտն ասած։ Մի անգամ մի ուրիշ գործի հետ կապված ասել եմ կարծեմ, ես համակարգում հոսանքին դեմ գնացող կերպարներին թերահավատությամբ եմ մոտենում։ Բյաց ընդունենք, որ հնարավոր ա նման բան։
Ինքը գործը դժվար եմ կարդացել, որովհետև ֆանտաստիկայում չկամ էլի ես, հո զոռով չի, քանի դեռ մրցույթին Բրեդբերին չի մասնակում  :Smile:  Էդ քվադրո-մվադրո, էկզո-մեկզոները ռիթմից գցում էին։ Ի դեպ, դրան էլ չհավատացի․․․․16 տարուց նույն զիբիլն ա լինելու ինչ որ հիմա, մի հատ զրո կողքը որ լիներ՝ կարող ա և հավատայի։
Հիմա Արթուրը։ Ինքն ավելի հստակ կերպար ա։ Ու չհասկացա Գևորգի էն խոսքերը իրեն հետմահու ուղղված՝ թե համարձակությունը պետք ա անպայման կորցնելու վտանգով ուղեկցվի։ Էդ մարդը կարծես թե իրեն զոհեց չէ Գևորգի միսիայի համար։ Մի հատ մերսի ասելը դժվար է՞ր  :Jpit: 
Էն "Թող Ուժը քեզ հետ լինի"-ն բոց էր...Star Wars foreva bro ...  :Smile: 
Մի տեսակ կտրուկ ու չհիմնավորված էին անցումները ընդհանուր առմամբ։
Վոռոբոտի//excuse my French/ անսպասելի որոշումը՝ ինքնաոչնչացվել միսիայի առումով, Գևորգի ինքն իրան խփելը․․․խի՞ ախր, բա չէր ուզո՞ւմ իմանար վերջն ինչ ա լինելու։
Չգիտեմ, ավարտուն չէր մի տեսակ, կտոր-կտոր էր ամեն ինչ․․․

Բայց գոնե կերպարներ կային, մտահղացում կար, փորձած էր ինչ-որ բան անել։

----------

GriFFin (31.07.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ոչինչ չէ, որ չեմ գրում՝ առաջինը լավն էր, երկրորդը վատն էր, երրորդը չեմ կարդացել, բայց վատն էր, չորրորդը մոտս չի բացում․․․  :Jpit:

----------


## Դավիթ

Ժող, դուք չեք կարող ասել, որ եթե Վովան դեբիլ ա, ուրեմն իրան միայն անեկդոտ գործ ա հասնում:

----------


## ivy

> Ոչինչ չէ, որ չեմ գրում՝ առաջինը լավն էր, երկրորդը վատն էր, երրորդը չեմ կարդացել, բայց վատն էր, չորրորդը մոտս չի բացում․․․


Դե դու էլ դեռ առաջին երեքն ես կարդացել, ու արդեն զարմանում ես, թե ինչի ա առաջինը հաղթում. գոնե բոլորը կարդացած լինեիր, դեռ հասկանալի կլիներ զարմանքը, բայց էդ երեքի մեջ գոնե պիտի որ զարմանալի չլիներ։

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դե դու էլ դեռ առաջին երեքն ես կարդացել, ու արդեն զարմանում ես, թե ինչի ա առաջինը հաղթում. գոնե բոլորը կարդացած լինեիր, դեռ հասկանալի կլիներ զարմանքը, բայց էդ երեքի մեջ գոնե պիտի որ զարմանալի չլիներ։


Մնացածն աչքի եմ անցկացրել, անկյունագծային, ոնց որ միշտ, բայց մանրամասն խոսելու մասին նորից կարդալու կարիք ունեմ։
Որն էլ անում եմ  :Smile: 
Անցնում ենք երրորդին։

----------


## ivy

> Ժող, դուք չեք կարող ասել, որ եթե Վովան դեբիլ ա, ուրեմն իրան միայն անեկդոտ գործ ա հասնում:


Դե ամեն տեսակի գործ էլ կա. ուղղակի ինձ համար էս թեմայով ամենասազականը զավեշտն էր։

Նենց էլ մի թունդ քննարկում եմ. ոչ Հայաստանում եմ, ոչ էլ մասնակցել եմ   :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*3-րդ տարբերակ - Անվերնագիր*

էս մեկը բացահայտ Վաղինակակպնիկ էր  :Smile: 
Դե սպասելի էր սենց մոտեցում ևս։
Երկխոսությունը մի քիչ շատ էր, տենց գործ ոնց որ էլի կա․․․
ՍԵնց դեպքերում պետք ա շատ լավ կառուցել դիալոգը, որ պատկերը մեջը հստակ երևա․․․իսկ ստեղ ավելի շատ վերաբերմունք էր, քան պատկեր։
Դա էլ իհարկե իրավունք ունի ապրելու, բայց ավելի շատ կոչի ու մանիֆեստի ա նմանվում, ոչ թե պատմվածքի։

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մյուս եռյակը՝ հաջորդիվ։

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ի դեպ, սրա վրա լիքը կչկչացել եմ, ապրի հեղինակը  :Jpit: 




> Գան, բեր փա,-հուզվեց Սաշիկը:
> -Ասում ա՝ Գանգեսը բերենք Փարպեցի,- խորամանկ ժպիտով թարգմանեց Լևոնը:

----------

Ariadna (06.08.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դե ամեն տեսակի գործ էլ կա. ուղղակի ինձ համար էս թեմայով ամենասազականը զավեշտն էր։
> 
> Նենց էլ մի թունդ քննարկում եմ. ոչ Հայաստանում եմ, ոչ էլ մասնակցել եմ


Դու լավ ես, ծովափին, մաքուր օդ, սանգրիա... :Smile:

----------

ivy (30.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ինձ համար Վովայի հետ կապված ամբողջ իրավիճակը մաքուր զավեշտ էր. նրա մասին հենց նենց պիտի գրվեր, ոնց որ առաջինում ա գրվել։ Եթե լուրջ թեմա լիներ, դա գուցե լավագույն գործը չլիներ, բայց էս թեմայով սա էր ամենադիպուկը ու հա, ամենալավը։


Այվի ջան, ինձ թվում ա, որ հասկանալի ա, որ եթե ես ասում եմ ամենալավը չէր, նկատի ունեմ, որ իմ համար ամենալավը չէր, ոչ թե ընդհանուր դատավճիռ եմ տալիս, որը բոլորի համար պետք ա կիրառելի լինի։ Ինձ օրինակ պարզ ա, որ քո ու մյուս՝ մենակ դրա համար վեարկածների համար հենց դա ա ամենալավը։ Է թող լինի, հիմա դու որոշակի պատճառներ ունես էդպես համարելու, ես ոչ միայմ չեմ կարող, այլև չեմ ուզում քո տեսակետը փոխել։

Բայց ինքս գրական մրցույթից այլ ակնկալիք ունեմ։ Թող լիներ լավագույն հումորի, ղժժի մրցույթ, քո նման կմտածեի։ Իսկ սենց Վովայի պահով մտածում եմ, որ լիքը լավ հումորնր եղել են ( նաև էս մրցույթից դուրս ու ոչ միայն գրավոր), բայց մեկ ա շեդևրն ու անկրկնելին իրական կադրերն, ոչ թե դրանց վրա բոցերը  :LOL:  Ու ես կարծում եմ, որ պետք էր ոչ թե բոցել, այլ գրական գործեր ստեղծել։ Նենց չի, որ հանճարեղ գործ կա ներկայացված, բայց հաջողված, լավ պատմվածքներ ամեն դեպքում կային  :Smile:

----------

Դավիթ (30.07.2015)

----------


## ivy

Չուկ ջան, բայց ախր սա էլ կատակերգական գործ ա։ Եթե ժանրը կատակերգությունն ա, դրանից հո իր արժեքը չի ընկնում։ Էդ ձեր ասած ղըժժ-ը էն ա, երբ մարդ լուրջ չի գրել, լուրջ չի մոտեցել հարցին։ Բայց էս էդ դեպքը չի հաստատ։ Լավ էլ գրել ա մարդը, ուղղակի էդ ժանրի մեջ։

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չուկ ջան, բայց ախր սա էլ կատակերգական գործ ա։ Եթե ժանրը կատակերգությունն ա, դրանից հո իր արժեքը չի ընկնում։ Էդ ձեր ասած ղըժժ-ը էն ա, երբ մարդ լուրջ չի գրել, լուրջ չի մոտեցել հարցին։ Բայց էս էդ դեպքը չի հաստատ։ Լավ էլ գրել ա մարդը, ուղղակի էդ ժանրի մեջ։


Դե ես էլ եմ օրինակ էդ ասում էլի․․․որպես մեմերի հավաքածու ու հայտնի դեմքերով անեկդոտ՝ լավն ա։
Ով ա բան ասում։
Բայց որպես պատմվածք՝ սյուժետային գծով, նոր կերպարներով, մտահղացումով,  թույլ ա։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, բայց ախր սա էլ կատակերգական գործ ա։ Եթե ժանրը կատակերգությունն ա, դրանից հո իր արժեքը չի ընկնում։ Էդ ձեր ասած ղըժժ-ը էն ա, երբ մարդ լուրջ չի գրել, լուրջ չի մոտեցել հարցին։ Բայց էս էդ դեպքը չի հաստատ։ Լավ էլ գրել ա մարդը, ուղղակի էդ ժանրի մեջ։


Ղժժ-ը որպես բացասական բան չէի գրել, Այվի ջան։ Իսկ ինձ «չհամոզեցիր»։ Ես շատ մեծ հավեսով երկու անգամ կարդացել ու սրտանց ծիծաղել եմ, բայց ինքը մեկ ա, իմ համար պատմվածք չի, այլ միայն էս պահի համար արդիական հումոր։

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ղժժ-ը որպես բացասական բան չէի գրել, Այվի ջան։ Իսկ ինձ «չհամոզեցիր»։ Ես շատ մեծ հավեսով երկու անգամ կարդացել ու սրտանց ծիծաղել եմ, բայց ինքը մեկ ա, իմ համար պատմվածք չի, այլ միայն էս պահի համար արդիական հումոր։


Չուկ, արի կամ դու գրի, կամ ես, թե չէ պայմանավորվածի հոտ ա գալիս էս ամեն ինչից  :LOL: 
Խայտառակվելու ենք՝ գամվենք անարգանքի սյունին  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (30.07.2015), Smokie (31.07.2015), Աթեիստ (30.07.2015), Շինարար (30.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, արի կամ դու գրի, կամ ես, թե չէ պայմանավորվածի հոտ ա գալիս էս ամեն ինչից 
> Խայտառակվելու ենք՝ գամվենք անարգանքի սյունին


Դու գրի, ես հեռախոսով եմ էսօր, դժվար ա  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

Ես էլ եմ հեռախոսով. գրեք, հավասար դիրքերում ենք  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Դե ես էլ եմ օրինակ էդ ասում էլի․․․որպես մեմերի հավաքածու ու հայտնի դեմքերով անեկդոտ՝ լավն ա։
> Ով ա բան ասում։
> Բայց որպես պատմվածք՝ սյուժետային գծով, նոր կերպարներով, մտահղացումով,  թույլ ա։


Բայց ախր անեկդոտ չի, լրիվ պատմվածք ա։ Կատակերգական ժանրի։

Ոնց որ թե արդեն կրկնվում եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## GriFFin

> *2-րդ տարբերակ - Անվերնագիր*
> 
> Էս Գևորգը շատ հետաքրքիր, հակասական կերպար էր․․․
> Մի քիչ չհամոզեց ճիշտն ասած։ Մի անգամ մի ուրիշ գործի հետ կապված ասել եմ կարծեմ, ես համակարգում հոսանքին դեմ գնացող կերպարներին թերահավատությամբ եմ մոտենում։ Բյաց ընդունենք, որ հնարավոր ա նման բան։
> Ինքը գործը դժվար եմ կարդացել, որովհետև ֆանտաստիկայում չկամ էլի ես, հո զոռով չի, քանի դեռ մրցույթին Բրեդբերին չի մասնակում  Էդ քվադրո-մվադրո, էկզո-մեկզոները ռիթմից գցում էին։ Ի դեպ, դրան էլ չհավատացի․․․․16 տարուց նույն զիբիլն ա լինելու ինչ որ հիմա, մի հատ զրո կողքը որ լիներ՝ կարող ա և հավատայի։
> Հիմա Արթուրը։ Ինքն ավելի հստակ կերպար ա։ Ու չհասկացա Գևորգի էն խոսքերը իրեն հետմահու ուղղված՝ թե համարձակությունը պետք ա անպայման կորցնելու վտանգով ուղեկցվի։ Էդ մարդը կարծես թե իրեն զոհեց չէ Գևորգի միսիայի համար։ Մի հատ մերսի ասելը դժվար է՞ր 
> Էն "Թող Ուժը քեզ հետ լինի"-ն բոց էր...Star Wars foreva bro ... 
> Մի տեսակ կտրուկ ու չհիմնավորված էին անցումները ընդհանուր առմամբ։
> Վոռոբոտի//excuse my French/ անսպասելի որոշումը՝ ինքնաոչնչացվել միսիայի առումով, Գևորգի ինքն իրան խփելը․․․խի՞ ախր, բա չէր ուզո՞ւմ իմանար վերջն ինչ ա լինելու։
> ...


Էս գործի մեջ ամենահավես պահը Star Warsի պահն էր, բայց ըստ իս լավ չէր գրած: Կարելի էր ավելի հետաքրքիր ներկայացնել:  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

Դե մի քիչ քննարկեք, խոսենք, վիճենք   :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե մի քիչ քննարկեք, խոսենք, վիճենք


Էսօր իրիգունս պահել եմ սրա համար: Գործս վերջացնեմ, գնամ տուն, թեյ սարքեմ ու սկսեմ կարդալ  :Smile:

----------

ivy (31.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

1-ին տարբերակ. դբա լավը

«Կանցնեն շատ տարիներ, և հրեշտակապետ Վովա Գասպարյանը, գնդակահարության պատի տակ կանգնած, կմտաբերի ամառային այն երեկոն, երբ նրա մտքով անցավ Աստվածաշունչ նվիրել հայ ժողովրդին:»

Մարկեսյան էս տողերով ա սկսվում առաջին տարբերակը, բայց էդպես էլ իր տրամաբանական ավարտին չի հասնում, որտև գործի վերջում ասելը, որ Վովային ուղարկում են գնդակահարության, նման սկզբի տրամաբանական ավարտը չի: Սա որպես սկիզբ: Սա նաև հիմնավորելու, որ գործը սյուժեազուրկ էր:

Դրականը.
Լիքը հավես հումորներ կային էս գործի մեջ, դրանց մի մասն իսկապես սպանիչ էին իմ համար: Զգացվում էր, որ ներքին անցուդարձը ուսումնասիրած մարդ է գրել: Ինձ գուցե և դուր չեկավ Լևոնին՝ մյուսների շարքում դնելը, բայց էնքան համով էր էդ արած, որ ընդհանուր տպավորության վրա չազդեց: 

Բացասականը.
Իրականում սյուժեի բացակայություն, բուն ասելիքի բացակայություն՝ բացի առկա բոլոր գործիչների վրա մեղք գցելուց: Մի խոսքով բուն ասելիքի իմաստով իրականում թույլ էր:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.08.2015)

----------


## Chuk

2-րդ տարբերակ. անվերնագիր

Ընդհանուր իմ համար դժվար էր կարդացվում: Սյուժետային իմաստով, կարծում եմ, կարելի էր զարգացնել ու հետաքրքիր բան ստանալ: Բայց մի տեսակ ջանջալ էր առաջ գնում:

Դրականը. Քաղաքական կողմնորոշումն ու դբա լավը ձգտելը:

Բացասականը. Արհեստականությունը

----------


## Chuk

Օֆ, որոշել էի սաղի մասին գրել, բայց քունս տանում ա, աչքիս վաղը շարունակեմ

----------


## ivy

Հազիվ հասա կոմպիս. առանձին-առանձին գրեմ բոլոր գործերի մասին:

Նախ ասեմ, որ գրական ստաղծագործություններն «ուժեղ-թույլ» անվանելը էդքան էլ չեմ հասկանում: 
Ուժեղը որն է: Որը պիտի լինի էդ ուժը: 
Ուժեղ ազդեցություն թողնո՞ղ: Թե՞ ուղղակի լավ գրված:
Կամ էլ ինչ-որ սուբյեկտիվ ընկալում է էդ «ուժեղի» պահը, որ հստակ բառերով չես արտահայտի:
Հիմա որ փորձում եմ էդ բառը իմ կարդացած գրականության վրա տարածել, էդքան էլ լավ չի ստացվում: Վերջին կարդացածներիցս ինչն էր «ուժեղ», ինչն էր «ոչ ուժեղ»: Չգիտեմ էդ որն է: 
Մի խոսքով, ես էդ հոմանիշների զույգը թողնում եմ մի կողմ:
Թեև եթե ի վերջո շատ խորանամ ստեղծագործություների կոնտեքստում էս հոմանիշների իմաստի վրա, ապա իմ սուբյեկտիվ ընկալումը էն կլինի, որ էստեղ ուժեղ ոչ մի բան էլ չկա: Առաջինից սկսած՝ վերջինով ավարտած: Անկախ նրանից, որ ամբողջ նախագիծը հաջողված եմ համարում:
Էնպես որ, ինչպես ասեցի, ավելի լավ է հեռու թողնեմ էս կատոգորիաները. իմ կարծիքով, դրանք չեն սազում գրական ստեղծագործություններին:

Առաջինի մասին արդեն լիքը գրվեց: Հիմա դե լավն էր էս նախագծի համար, ինչ ասեմ: 
Թեև «բոլորին մի տեղ հավաքելու» գաղափարը արդեն բազմիցս եղել է ակումբային ստեղծագործություններում: Դրանից էլ պարզ երևում էր, որ Ակումբի ձեռագիր է:
Որ մի հատ էլ ակնոց ես դնում քթիդ ու բառախաղին կարգին հետևում, հեղինակին էլ ես պարզ տեսնում:
Սենց մենակ Իմփրեշընը կգրեր: Ես, որպես էս տեղանքի հարյուր տարվա նայող, դժվար թե սխալվեմ:

Անցնենք առաջ:

*2. Անվերնագիր*
Կարդալիս ինձ ծանրաբեռնված զգացի. ախմախ բան եմ ասում, գիտեմ, բայց ուրիշ հարմար բառ չեմ գտնում: Ոնց որ ինձ զոռով մի տեղ քաշեին, որտեղ լինել չեմ ուզում ու երևի շատ չեմ էլ հասկանում, թե որտեղ եմ: 
Քանի որ «Դբա լավ»-ից հետո էի կարդում, հլը զավեշտի ազդեցության տակ էի, ու երևի էդ էր պատճառը, որ հակառակ ամբողջ տրագիկ մթնոլորտի, էս տողին հասնելիս լայն ժպտացել եմ.
_«Նայիր ձեռքերիս: Դրանք առաջվա պես փամփլիկ չեն, սակայն սպիերը տեղում են:»_
Պատճառը փնտրել միայն և միայն իմ մեջ:

*3. Անվերնագիր*
Եթե մարդ առանց այլ տեքստի, միայն իրար հետևից գնացող ուղղակի խոսք է բերում, ապա պիտի համոզված լինի, որ դա շատ լավ է շարադրված, թե չէ իր ամբողջ աշխատանքը ջուրն է գնալու: Չգիտեմ՝ հեղինակն ինչում էր համոզված, բայց արդյունքը լավագույնը չի:
Մեկ էլ առաջին իսկ տողում աչք ծակող կոպիտ ուղղագրական սխալը հեչ լավ տպավորություն չի թողնում:

*4. «Սթափարան համար 6»*
Զգացվում է, որ գրողը շատ է աշխատել վրան: Ու ինքն էլ գիտի, որ լավ է ստացվել: Կարգին գործ է արել մարդը: Էնքան տարբեր հարցերի է անդրադարձել, էն էլ ենթատեքստերով: Սթափարանների գաղափարն ընդհանրապես ընտիր էր: Ու կարևորը՝ նոր էր, օրիգինալ: Մեկ էլ մականուններով հերոսները, օրինակ՝ «Երիտասարդը», «Տղամարդը», կարծես հավաքական կերպարներ լինեին. շատ լավ էր մտածված:
Մենակ թե, իմ կարծիքով, «սթափ» արմատն էդ քանակությամբ պտտելն ու կիրառելը արդեն դուրս է գալիս հաջողված բառախաղի սահմաններից ու փչացնում շարադրանքը: Որոշ տեղեր արդեն համարյա նյարդայնացնում էր: Կամ ձանձրալի դառնում: 
Բայց ընդհանուր, լավ աշխատանք էր, հետաքրքրությամբ կարդացվեց: 
Հեղինակը, կարծում եմ, Չուկն է:

*5. «Ոստիկանապետի մայրը»*
Մենակ ե՞ս ունեի էն հույսը, որ սա բառախաղ-հայհոյանք է՝ «ես էդ ոստիկանապետի մաման...» իմաստով:
Չէ, ոնց որ թե չկար էդ ենթատեքստը: Բայց տեղը լիքը արցունքախառն պաթոս կար ու պլպլան շարադրանք, ինչը հեչ իմ սրտով չէր: Բայց դե, ոչինչ, վատ չէր, կարդացվեց: Կարևորը, ահագին տարբերվող գործ էր՝ սյուժետային առումով: 
Ընդհանրապես, էս նեղ նախագծում գործերը ահագին էլ բազմազան էին. ինչից եք դժգոհում, չգիտեմ:

Մյուս կեսը՝ հետո:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.08.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Չեմ կարծում որ առաջինը Իմպն ա...
Ինքն ավելի լավ կգրեր։
Հումորն իհարկե լավն ս, բայց իմպական լավը չի։

----------


## Գալաթեա

Այվ մինչև հիմա էդ ուժեղ ու թույլ պատմվածք որակավորումը հա էլ հնչել ա քննարկելուց։ Ինչի հանկարծ հենց հիմա սկսեցիր չսիրել էդ խոսքը   :Smile: 
Որ ժամանակս ներեր նստեի փորեի, հենց քո վերլուծածների մեջ էդ երկու բառը կգտեի հաստատ։

----------


## ivy

> Այվ մինչև հիմա էդ ուժեղ ու թույլ պատմվածք որակավորումը հա էլ հնչել ա քննարկելուց։ Ինչի հանկարծ հենց հիմա սկսեցիր չսիրել էդ խոսքը  
> Որ ժամանակս ներեր նստեի փորեի, հենց քո վերլուծածների մեջ էդ երկու բառը կգտեի հաստատ։


Հա, միշտ էլ հնչել է, ու միշտ էլ չեմ սիրել։
Հնարավոր է, կոնֆորմիստական նոպաներիս ժամանակ ես էլ եմ օգտագործել: Կամ էլ հատուկ օգտագործողների դեմ եմ օգտագործել. տենց զզվելի բաներ էլ եմ մեկ-մեկ անում   :Smile: 
Բայց դե ահավոր չեմ սիրում էդ հոմանիշները էս կոնտեքստում։ Ու էս անգամ էլ որոշեցի վերջապես ասել դրա մասին։

Իսկ առաջինի հաշվով դժվար թե սխալված լինեմ. ես Լիլի գրածները չէի շփոթի։

----------


## Գալաթեա

Եսիմ Լիլը կգրե՞ր երեք գլխանի դևի տոտիկ  :LOL: 
Կամ Այմ աքթրիս, առանց ըն-ի, անգլ լավ իմացողի համար դա մանր, բայց ականջ սղոցող բացթողում ա։
Բայց դե տեսնենք, everything possible  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Եսիմ Լիլը կգրե՞ր երեք գլխանի դևի տոտիկ 
> Կամ Այմ աքթրիս, առանց ըն-ի, անգլ լավ իմացողի համար դա մանր, բայց ականջ սղոցող բացթողում ա։
> Բայց դե տեսնենք, everything possible


Դու ինձ հավատա, ես ձեռագրերը անգիր գիտեմ, սպասի, էսա 7-ին էլ կհասնեմ   :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Յոթը մեր ընգերն ա  :Jpit:

----------

Enna Adoly (06.08.2015)

----------


## impression

> Բայց դե տեսնենք, everything possible


կարող ա լիլն էն տիպի դերասանություն ա որոշել անի, որ սրտի կսկիծով իրեն քերականական սխալ ա թույլ տվել՝ ըն հրաշալի՜, հոյակա՜պ, բարեհունչ անորոշ հոդը բաց թողնելով  :Jpit:  
որ հանկարծ իր վրա չկասկածեք էլի, եսիմ, ես իր տեղը լինեի՝ հնարավոր ա՝ տենց էլ անեի
բայց ցավոք ես չեմ, շատ ուզում էի մասնակցել, բայց տենց էլ չհասցրեցի, հիմա ուղղակի հետևում եմ
հ.գ. առաջինը լավն ա  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Այվն ասում ա դու ես, ուրեմն՝ դու ես։
Քո հերքելը դեր չի խաղում։

----------


## ivy

Նոր աչքովս ընկավ թեմայի վերևում.
_«364 մարդ հավանում է սա»։_

Էս ինչ մեծ թիվ էր, աչքերիս չհավատացի. մեզ իսկականից էդքան հետևող (ու հավանող) կա՞:
Իսկ քվերակողները ընդմանեը 16-ն են. խայտառակ վիճակ:

Բայց դե անցնենք առաջ:

*6. Գոհացնելով օրագրին*
Կարևորը, գոնե օրագիրը գոհ մնաց: Բայց դե էդ էլ հաստատ չես իմանա:
Ես էս նախագծում հա զավեշտի ալիքի վրա էի, ու սա էլ էի սկզբում էդպիսի ակնկալիքներով կարդում, որ հիմա՝ բո՜ւմ, կպայթի վերջապես, ու կհասկանանք սրա ողջ իմաստն ու կատակերգությունը: Կպարզվի, էս մեղմիկ-հեզիկ առաջին դեմքը ինքը՝ Վովան է, ու նման կայֆ բաներ: Բայց չէ, տենց էլ բան չեղավ: 
Իսկ գուցե էս գործը սխալմա՞մբ է հայտնվել պարոն Գասպարյանի մրցույթում: Մարդը մի ֆայլի տեղը մյուսն է կցել նամակին: Հը՞ն:

*7. Հիվանդը* 
Ոնց է զգացվում, որ «ժամանակ չի եղել»: Կմախքը կա, գործը չկա: Իդեան էլ կա, ու շատ լավն է: Մեր Վովան հիվանդ է իրականում: Լրիվ իրականին մոտ վերսիա, ի դեպ: 
Հա սպասում ես, որ հիմա թափ կառնի շարադրանքը, բայց չի առնում: Երկխոսությունները լավն են, ու ամբողջը զարգացնելու լիքը տեղ կա. ընդհանուր տեքստը ոնց-որ դեռ «միս» չունենա: 
Ամեն դեպքում, ինձ դուր եկավ: Եթե ընդունենք՝ որպես առաջին ձեռագիր, որի վրա դեռ պիտի աշխատել:
Հեղինակ՝ Գալաթեա:

*8. Անհումոր մարդը*
Շատ ծանր կարդացվեց: Շարադրանքի ձևով ավելի շատ ինչ-որ հոդվածային վերլուծության էր նման, քան գրական ստեղծագործության: Անհամ, չոր, դժվար ընթերցվող: 
Բայց դե որ նայում ես, ոնց որ թե հեչ էլ վատ աշխատանք չի: Վովային էլ կարգին ներկայացրել է մարդը: Թե ինչի սենց անհավես կարդացվեց...

*9. Լուսնի Ծեսը*
Ընթերցելիս ինքս ինձ համոզել էի, որ թեև էս գործն ուղիղ կերպով Վովայի մասին չէր, բայց էդ «բաղրամյանական օրերի» ազդեցությունն ու տպավորությունը ինչ-որ կերպով արտահայտված է պատմվածքում: Բայց որ Դավն ասեց՝ սա էլ է «Գոհացնելով օրագրին»-ի հեղինակը ուղարկել, մի քիչ հուսախաբ եղա: Ինձ թվում է, հեղինակն ուղղակի լավ չի հասկացել էս նախագծի պահանջը: 

*10. Վերջին հայը*
Էս գործը հեչ չեք հավանե՞լ: Մի տեսակ հավես, ջահելական էր գրված: Անշառ, պուպուշ: Ինձ դրանով դուր եկավ: 
Մենակ էդ «այլմոլորակային» բառը որ տեսնում եմ, արդեն վատ եմ լինում: Ալֆան մեզ մի բոլ «կշտացրել» է էդ բառով. էլ տեղ չկա:
Հիմա մնում է հուսալ, որ սա իր գրածը չի, թե չէ էն դուր գալու մասին տողերս հետ եմ վերցնում  :Angry2: 
 :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Այվն ասում ա դու ես, ուրեմն՝ դու ես։
> Քո հերքելը դեր չի խաղում։


Էն էլ տենց շաբլոն ձևով հերքելը  :Beee:

----------


## Alphaone

Էն կարգի եմ «սիրահարվել» առաջին տարբերակին, որ չեմ կարողանում տրամադրվել, մյուսները կարդալ  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Մեկուկես օր մնաց, չեք քվեարկում, գոնե գործերի մասին կարծիք թողեք, մարդիկ էդքան գրել են։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էկա ասելու՝ ինձ վրա հույս չդնեք  :Sad:  Շատ չարչարվեցի, որ կարդամ: Չեմ կարում: Հեղինակներից չի, ինձնից ա:

----------

Mephistopheles (02.08.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Փորձեմ շարունակել:

*3-րդ տարբերակ. Անվերնագիր
*
Դրականը. քաղաքականացվածությունը: Սիրում եմ, որ մարդիկ հարցերը քաղաքականացնում են ու չեն մնում «քաղաքացիականի բովում»:

Բացասականը. պատմվածք չի: Ժամանակի տվյալ պահի համար կոնկրետ անձերին ուղղված գնահատականների շարան ա՝ ներկայացված երկխոսության տեսքով: Մի փոքր կոնտեքստից կտրվում ես ու ինքը ոչինչ ա: Ասենք 10 տարի հետո էս իրադարձություններին մակերեսային ծանոթ մարդը կարդա, աչքերը չռելու ա ու չհասկանա թե էս ի՞նչ ա, ինչի՞ ա մրցույթի ուղարկվել:

----------


## Chuk

*4-րդ տարբերակ. Սթափարան համար 6
*
Դրականը. սրա համար էլ քաղաքականացված լինելը դրական (էս մրցույթում իմ համար ամենակարևոր չափանիշներից): Նաև լավ շարադրված ա, ահագին հետաքրքիր տերմիններ են հնարվել, բառախաղեր արվել: Պատմվածք ա սյուժետային հստակ գծով: Սթափարանների միտքը լավն էր:

Բացասականը. ջանջալացրած ա, կարելի էր ավելի կարճ գրել, ահագին ավելորդ բաներ կան: Սկզբում կերպարներ են ներմուծվել, որոնք էդպես էլ գործող անձինք չեն դարձել, օրինակ դրանք ավելորդ էին: Հետ ու առաջն էլ ա մի քիչ շատ, ու ոնց որ թե ընթացքում նույնիսկ ինչ-որ մի բան խառնվում ա: Եթե սթափարանի միտքը լավն էր, կախարանինը մի տեսակ արհեստական էր, բայց կուտվի:

----------


## Chuk

*5-րդ տարբերակ. Ոստիկանապետի մայրը
*
Դրականը. չնայած որոշակի սենտիմենտալությանը, ինձ դուր եկավ, որ էս ուղղությամբ գրող ա եղել: Պայքարին մասնակցողները մի անգամ չի, երևի, որ լսել են ոստիկաններին ուղղված խոսքերը «բա դուք մայր չունե՞ք», «ձեր դիմաց ձեր մայրերն ու քույրերն են»: Ու իմ կարծիքով նաև կան էնպիսի ոստիկաններ, ովքեր ամաչում են իրենց արածից, իրենց դիմաց պատկերացնում են իրենց մորը: Ես էս պատմվածքում Վովային պատկերացնում որպես մի հավաքական կերպար, որը ներկայացնում ա այ էդ ասածս ոստիկաններին ու ցույց տալիս իրանց ապրումը: Կամ գոնե էն, ինչը մենք կուզեինք, որ իրանք ունենային:

Բացասականը. սա էլ ա ջանջալացրած: Նորից կարելի էր ավելի կարճ գրել: Հետո բացի էդ ամեն դեպքում Վովայի անունը շատ ա շոշափվում, ու թեև ես իրան որպես հավաքական կերպար եմ ընդունում, բայց մի տեսակ սրտիցս չի, որ իրան բավական դրական լույստ տակ ա ներկայացվել:

----------


## Chuk

*6-րդ տարբերակ. Գոհացնելով օրագրին
*
Դրականը. ստեղծագործության առկայությունը:

Բացասականը. մրցույթի հետ առնչություն չունենալը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ոչ մեկը չկարողացա վերջացնել...

----------


## Chuk

*7-րդ տարբերակ. Հիվանդը
*
Դրականը. նորից քաղաքականացվածությունը, ընդ որում էս դեպքում շատ չհղվելով ներքաղաքական անցուդարձին: Լավ շարադրվված ու ունի հստակ կառուցվածք, սյուժե. պատմվածք է: Էլի էն դիտակետներից ա, որ ուրախացա, որ էդ թեմայով գրող ա եղել, որտև էլի էն հարցերցից ա, որ շատերս բազմիցս խոսել ենք, մեր մեջ ասել «հոգեկան ա էդ մարդը»: Էստեղ էդ գիծը լավ զարգացվել ա, հետաքրքիր ընթացք ա տրվել, վերջում էլ ցույց ա տրվել, որ իշխանությունը մարդկանց օգտագործելուց ըստ դրա չի զտում (շարքից հանում( իր «ծառաներին»:

Բացասականը. կարող ա ինձնից ա, բայց սա էլ ա կարծես ջանջալացրած, կարելի էր նորից ավելի կարճ կապել: Երկխոսության ընթացքում էլ երբեմն կտրվում էի ու հետ էի վերադառնում, հասկանալու թե կոնկրետ խոսողն ով ա: Կարծում եմ, որ կերպարները շատ չէին ընդգծված, դրանից ա:

----------


## Chuk

*8-րդ տարբերակ. Անհումոր մարդը
*
Դրականը. Գասպարիի թեման զարգացնելը: Թեև թվում ա, որ գլխավոր հերոսը ոստիկանապետն ա, իրա անունից ա և այլն, բայց լրիվ կենտրոնանում ա Գասպարիի վրա: Չգիտեմ, հեղինակն ուզել ա տենց բան անի թե չէ, բայց Գասպարիի կերպարի մեջ ես էս դեպքում տեսնում եմ բոլոր պայքարողներին: Չհանձնվող, չընկճվող, չծախվող, չկզող տեսակին: Ով կարողանում ա դիմակայել բոլոր փորձություններին, դժվարություններին, խորամանկություններին: 

Բացասականը. Շարադրանքը ավելի շատ հոդված էր հիշացնում ինձ, բայց որ նայում եմ, էդպես չի: Չգիտեմ, շարադրանքի ձևն իմ դուրը չեկավ. թեկուզ «անհումոր» մարդու մասին էր, կարելի էր ավելի հումորով, համ ու հոտով գրել:

----------


## Chuk

*9-րդ տարբերակ. Լուսնի Ծեսը
*
Դրականը. ստեղծագործության առկայությունը:

Բացասականը. մրցույթի հետ առնչություն չունենալը:

----------


## Chuk

*10-րդ տարբերակ. Վերջին հայը
*
Դրականը. Հստակ սյուժետային գիծը, պատմվածք է: Նաև լավ է, որ ֆանտաստիկայոտ թեմա կար մրցույթում:

Բացասականը. մի տեսակ նմանակման տպավորություն էր, թեև չգիտեմ, թե ինչ ստեղծագործության: Ու հեչ համոզիչ չէր: Կերպարները չառարկայացան, նույնիսկ անմահ Վովան չառարկայացավ, բնավորություն ձեռք չբերեց:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ես կփորձեմ վաղը հասցնել՝ մնացածի վրայով նորից անցնել։
Սավսեմ հալա նետու...

----------


## Chuk

> Ես կփորձեմ վաղը հասցնել՝ մնացածի վրայով նորից անցնել։
> Սավսեմ հալա նետու...


Ես վերջապես կամք, հավես, ժամանակ, հալ գտա անցնելու, ու ինձ շատ լավ եմ զգում դրանից  :Jpit:

----------


## Smokie

> *5. «Ոստիկանապետի մայրը»*
> Մենակ ե՞ս ունեի էն հույսը, որ սա բառախաղ-հայհոյանք է՝ «ես էդ ոստիկանապետի մաման...» իմաստով:


Ես էլ էի սկզբից համոզված, որ էդպիսի պատմվածք ա լինելու: :LOL:  Բայց դե լավ ա, ոչ մի հայհոյանք, ոչ մի վիրավորանք: :Wink:

----------


## Smokie

Կարծում եմ «Գոհացնելով օրագրին»ը գրվել ա Բաղրամյանում ընթերցանության «ֆլեշ-մոբի» ժամանակ, դրանով ա կապված ողջ իրադարձությունների հետ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Սթափարան 6-ը

Ֆուտուրիստականներից ամենահաջողվածն ա անկասկած։
Ու աշխատած ա գացափարի վրա, շուռտուքշի չի։ 
Սկզբում անունների ու անվանումների կուտակում կա, որ դժվար ա սկսացնում գործը, երևի կարելի էր մի քիչ ավելի թեթև սկսել։ 
Սթափ արմատն իր բառաձևավորումներով աններելի շատ ա գործածած։ 
Մի երկու տեղ բնականությունից ընկնում էր, օրինակ էն փողոցի տարբերվող տղու ելույթի ժամանակ. գործի ընդհանուր ոճին էդ պաթոսն էնքան էլ չէր սազում։
Ու մեկ ա՝ ամենահիշվողը սա կլինի ինձ համար բոլոր գործերից։ Բացի հեղինակի՝ պարզ երևացող անձնական վերաբերմունքւց նաև միջավայր կար ստեղծած, որտեղ կերպարները լավ նստածցրած էին իրանց տեղերում, հավայի լող չէին տալիս լղոզված։
Դը-զեց  :Smile:

----------

GriFFin (04.08.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ոստիկանապետի մայրը

Նախ մի հարց, որ չեմ կարա չտամ։
Ախր այ իմ Չուկ, ո՞նց կարամ սա ես գրած լինեմ, որ իմ վրա ես կասկածում...
Ախր գրած ա՝ պտղաջուր։
Երկու անգամ։

Յուրահատուկ գործ էր։ Երևի թե ակումբցի չի գրողը։ Մի քիչ ծանր էր ինձ համար լեզուն, բայց մոտեցումը հետաքրքիր էր։ Վովայի աչքին երևացող քիմերները՝ մոր մարմնավորմամբ... բա տենց չլինե՞ր, գոնե կիմանայինք մի գրամ մարդ կա մեջը։

----------


## Գալաթեա

Գոհացնելով օրագրին

Բա մե՞զ ով պետք ա գոհացնի։
Ու՞ր ա ստեղ Վովան։
Դժվար է՞ր նայել մրցույթն ինչ թեմայով ա՝ գործն ուղարկելուց առաջ։
Բա կարելի ա՞ էս կարգի կլիշե բան գրել՝ անկախ մրցույթի տեսակից։
Էսքան հարց տալ կլինե՞ր, որ ես տվեցի։

----------

Աթեիստ (04.08.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

1.«Դբա լավը»-Անահիտ Վարդանյան
2. Անվերնագիր-Գագիկ Գաբրիելյան
3. Անվերնագիր-Նարինե Մկրտչյան
4. «Սթափարան համար 6»-Chuk
5. «Ոստիկանապետի մայրը»-Մանե Գրիգորյան
6. «Գոհացնելով Օրագրին»-Գևորգ Համբարձումյան
7. «Հիվանդը»-Galatea
8. «Անհումոր մարդը»-Արփի Ոսկանյան
9. «Լուսնի Ծեսը»-Գևորգ Համբարձումյան
10. «Վերջին հայը»-Սիրանույշ Օհանյան

Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթող հեղինակներին և շնորհակալություն հայտնում բոլոր հեղինակներին։

----------

Enna Adoly (06.08.2015), GriFFin (04.08.2015), Moonwalker (04.08.2015), Tiger29 (04.08.2015), Տրիբուն (28.08.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ի դեպ, Գևորգ Համբարձումյանը մի 3 օր առաջ խնդրել էր ինձ հանել իր 2 գործը մրցույթից։ Քանի որ հնարավոր չէր այդպիսի բան անել մրցույթի ժամանակ և հեղինակը գրանցված չի ակումբում, ապա ես կհրապարակեմ իր խնդրանքը այստեղ։

« Բարի երեկո Դավիդ ջան: Նոր հետևում էի մրցույթի անցուդարձին, ու Ձեզ կխնդրեմ պատմվածքներս հեռացնել մրցույթից: Ի սկզբանե տեղեկանալով մրցույթի մասին, մտածեցի հումորով եք Վովա Գասպարյան վերնագրել, սակայն ստացվում է որ ոչ: Որպեսզի թեմայից դուրս ուղարկածս պատմվածքները ավելորդ մեկնաբանությունների առիթ չհանդիսանան , կարծում եմ ճիշտ կլինի ուղղակի հեռացնեք մրցույթից: Անկեղծ ասած եթե իմանայի, որ իրոք ոստիկանապետին է նվիրված մրցույթը ընդհանրապես չէի մասնակցի, քանի որ, թող կոպիտ չհնչի, բայց նա այն մարդը չէ, որին ես պատմվածք կնվիրեի, որպես մուսա մեղմ ասած պիտանի չէ) Քանի որ ես ակումբի անդամ չեմ, կխնդրեի խոսքս նույնությամբ փոխանցեիք ակումբցիներին, և իմ փոխարեն շնորհակալություն հայտնեք բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր ժամանակ են տրամադրել և կարդացել են գրվածքները:»

----------

GriFFin (04.08.2015), Smokie (04.08.2015), Աթեիստ (04.08.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

Դե Անահիտ Վարդանյանն էլ այդքան ինքը չի, բայց դե կսպասեմ իր պարզաբանմանը: :Wink:

----------


## ivy

Գագիկ Գաբրիելյանը մեր Սկեպտիկը չի՞:

----------


## impression

ըմմ, Անահիտ Վարդանայանն էս անգամ ես եմ, ուղղակի իր մեյլից եմ ուղարկել, որ տենց ինտրիգոտ լինի էլի
մի խոսքով
մերսիներ, Դավիթ ջան, մնացածներ, քննարկողներ ու քվեարկողներ
իմ կարծիքով պատմվածքը հեչ վատը չի, ու ինքը ունի տրամաբանական զարգացում ու ավարտ, բայց լուրջ հնարավոր չէր տեղավորվել էդ տասը հազար նիշի մեջ, գիտեք քանի անգամ եմ երկար բառերին կարճ հոմանիշներ ման էկել, որ նիշերը պակասեն
պատմվածքը սկսվում ու ավարտվում ա Մարկեսով, ընդհանուր առմամբ վովան Աուրելիանո Բուենդիայի շվաք էր դառել, իսկ էդ հանդիպումը սկի սյուռ չէր, դա էն հանդիպումն էր, որը չկայացավ տենց էլ՝ երբ էն առաջին օրերին ժողովրդի կողմից ներկայացուցիչ էին ուզում՝ հարցը քննարկելու համար: էս այ էդ հանդիպումն էր
վերջ, էսքան բան  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (06.08.2015), Chuk (04.08.2015), Enna Adoly (06.08.2015), GriFFin (04.08.2015), ivy (04.08.2015), Moonwalker (04.08.2015), Smokie (04.08.2015), Tiger29 (04.08.2015), Աթեիստ (04.08.2015), Գալաթեա (04.08.2015), Դավիթ (04.08.2015), Մուշու (04.08.2015), Ռուֆուս (04.08.2015), Տրիբուն (28.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ըմմ, Անահիտ Վարդանայանն էս անգամ ես եմ, ուղղակի իր մեյլից եմ ուղարկել, որ տենց ինտրիգոտ լինի էլի
> մի խոսքով
> մերսիներ, Դավիթ ջան, մնացածներ, քննարկողներ ու քվեարկողներ
> իմ կարծիքով պատմվածքը հեչ վատը չի, ու ինքը ունի տրամաբանական զարգացում ու ավարտ, բայց լուրջ հնարավոր չէր տեղավորվել էդ տասը հազար նիշի մեջ, գիտեք քանի անգամ եմ երկար բառերին կարճ հոմանիշներ ման էկել, որ նիշերը պակասեն
> պատմվածքը սկսվում ու ավարտվում ա Մարկեսով, ընդհանուր առմամբ վովան Աուրելիանո Բուենդիայի շվաք էր դառել, իսկ էդ հանդիպումը սկի սյուռ չէր, դա էն հանդիպումն էր, որը չկայացավ տենց էլ՝ երբ էն առաջին օրերին ժողովրդի կողմից ներկայացուցիչ էին ուզում՝ հարցը քննարկելու համար: էս այ էդ հանդիպումն էր
> վերջ, էսքան բան


Ես էլ ասեցի՝ Ֆլոյդն ա մասնակցել  :Jpit:  Հա էլի, էլ ո՞վ պիտի Մարկեսով սկսեր  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հաղթողներին շնորհավոր, բոլոր մասնակիցներին՝ լիքը մերսի  :Smile: 
Վոոովա չու-ումաա  :Dance: 

Դավ ջան, պաչ։

----------

Դավիթ (04.08.2015), Մուշու (04.08.2015), Տրիբուն (28.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, նոր տեսա, Լիլը ջախջախիչ կրել ա  :Jpit:  Շնորհավոր: Կարդամ էս էրկու օրը:

----------

Մուշու (04.08.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթողներին ու մնացած բոլոր մասնակիցներին:

Հույս ունեմ հաջորդ մրցույթի թեման ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի  :Smile:

----------


## Smokie

Գագիկ Գաբրիելյանը Sceptik-ը չի՞՝ նախկինում Gardmanyan :Smile:

----------


## Smokie

Շատ շնորհակալություն բոլոր մասնակիցներին: Ապրեն հաղթողները :Bux:  :Good:

----------


## Chuk

> ըմմ, Անահիտ Վարդանայանն էս անգամ ես եմ, ուղղակի իր մեյլից եմ ուղարկել, որ տենց ինտրիգոտ լինի էլի
> մի խոսքով
> մերսիներ, Դավիթ ջան, մնացածներ, քննարկողներ ու քվեարկողներ
> իմ կարծիքով պատմվածքը հեչ վատը չի, ու ինքը ունի տրամաբանական զարգացում ու ավարտ, բայց լուրջ հնարավոր չէր տեղավորվել էդ տասը հազար նիշի մեջ, գիտեք քանի անգամ եմ երկար բառերին կարճ հոմանիշներ ման էկել, որ նիշերը պակասեն
> պատմվածքը սկսվում ու ավարտվում ա Մարկեսով, ընդհանուր առմամբ վովան Աուրելիանո Բուենդիայի շվաք էր դառել, իսկ էդ հանդիպումը սկի սյուռ չէր, դա էն հանդիպումն էր, որը չկայացավ տենց էլ՝ երբ էն առաջին օրերին ժողովրդի կողմից ներկայացուցիչ էին ուզում՝ հարցը քննարկելու համար: էս այ էդ հանդիպումն էր
> վերջ, էսքան բան


Շնորհավոր Լիլ ջան։ Ես մնում եմ իմ կարծիքին, բայց դե էդ կարծիքը չի ազդում ընդհանուր պատկերի վրա, որտև մեծ մասը՝ քվեարկողները ճիշտ հակառակ կարծիքն ունեն։ Մի անգամ էլ ասեմ, որ հավեսով երկու անգամ հումորի համար կարդացել եմ  :Smile:

----------

GriFFin (05.08.2015)

----------


## ivy

Այ տենց սաղիդ տեղը բերեցի. մենակ Սկեպտիկին «չէի նկատել»  :Smile: 
Ապրեք բոլորդ: Ու շնորհակալություն Դավիթին, որ Հավաքածուն քնից հանեց:

Հիմա արդեն կարող ենք մանրից մեր պատանեկան նախագիծը ցրցամ տալ. սեպտեմբերին շատ չի մնացել:

----------

GriFFin (05.08.2015), Աթեիստ (04.08.2015), Դավիթ (04.08.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Այ տենց սաղիդ տեղը բերեցի. մենակ Սկեպտիկին «չէի նկատել» 
> Ապրեք բոլորդ: Ու շնորհակալություն Դավիթին, որ Հավաքածուն քնից հանեց:
> 
> Հիմա արդեն կարող ենք մանրից մեր պատանեկան նախագիծը ցրցամ տալ. սեպտեմբերին շատ չի մնացել:


Ինձ դե դժվար չէր լավ.. մնում էր տակը անուն ազգանունս գրեի :p

----------

ivy (04.08.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Իմն էլ դժվար չէր, վստահ էի, որ հենց իմանաք մասնակցել եմ, գուշակելու եք։ Դրա համար սկզբից ուզում էի չմասնակցել քննրկմանը, որ «պալիտ» չլինեմ, էն էլ էնքան անկռիվ ու սակավ էր քննարկումը, որ չդիմացա ։D

Ու հա, Այվ, չնայած վրան շատ չեմ աշխատել, բայց գիտեմ որ լավ ա ստացվել ։D Ամոթ ա ասել, բայց ինձ ամենաշատը հենց դա ա դուր եկել ։օյ

----------

ivy (04.08.2015)

----------


## LisBeth

Վովա գասպարյանը ո՞վ ա

----------

Mephistopheles (04.08.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

…բայց Իմպրեշընը իրա քվեներով էս ինչ ջախջախել ա ջախջախել… պատեպատ ա տվել… սինգլ փանչ նաքօութ ա արել… էն որ մինչև գետնին հասնելը արդեն գիտակցությունը կորցնում են, է՞… wow!!!!! էսի գենոցիդ ա… տնաշեններ գոնե իրա կեսին հասնեիք… 

քվեարկողներ, դուք անխիղճ մարդիկ եք…

----------


## Դավիթ

Մեֆը ակտիվանում ա մրցույթից առաջ և հետո։)

----------

Mephistopheles (04.08.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆը ակտիվանում ա մրցույթից առաջ և հետո։)


Դավ, գիտե՞ս քանի անգամ եմ սկսել… ամեն անգամ կիսատ եմ թողել, մեկից մեկն եմ թռել… ու սաղ առաջին մի քանի տողից չեմ կարողացել… ինձ տրամադրել էի, բայց չեղավ… մի քիչ էլ զբաղված եմ…

----------


## Դավիթ

Վայ, էս 10 գործի կարդալն ի՞նչ էր։ Մի ավել սուրճով կվերջացնեիր։ 3-րդ գործը կարմիրի տակ կանգնած կստացվեր։)

----------

ivy (04.08.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վայ, էս 10 գործի կարդալն ի՞նչ էր։ Մի ավել սուրճով կվերջացնեիր։ 3-րդ գործը կարմիրի տակ կանգնած կստացվեր։)


Դավ ջան հես ա կասեմ....

----------


## Mephistopheles

Դավ, ճիշտն ասած ես մեծ սպասումներ ունեի, well… tou know… դրա համար էլ էն սկզբից գրել էի որ շատ լավ կլինի որ վովայի տեսանկյունից մի հատ էլ գրվեր… բայց հենց սկսեցի կարդալ տարբերակները արդեն մի անգամից զգացվում էր որ սեթինգները բոլորիս իմացած սեթինգներն էին… վովան վատ մարդ ա… իրականում ու քաղաքկանապես կարա տենց տեսակետ լինի ու պտի լինի, բայց հենց գրիչը վերցնում ես ձեռդ ամեն բան փոխվում ա… պտի փոխվի… էդ չտեսա… նենց տպավորություն էր որ որ արդեն համարյա գիտեմ ուր ա գնալու պատմվածքը… ու էդ ինձ չդզեց… 

ես հույց ունեի որ այնուամենայնիվ փորձ կլինի "հասկանալ" "վերլուծել" վովայի բնույթը… ո՞նց ա էդ մարդը մտածում, ի՞նչն ա իրա "փիլիսոփայությունը" "լոգիկան"… իվերջո էդ մարդը մտածում ա որ ինքը Հայաստանի համար լավ գործ ա անում… գուցե չի մտածում… գուցե հասկանում ա որ սխալ ա բայց անյնուամենայնիվ անում ա… կամ գուցե իսկապես էդ մարդը համոզված ա որ էդ դժվար ու անշնորհակալ գործը իրան ա մնացել… էս ամեն ինչի մեջ Վովան հասարակության ու ռեժիմի արանքում էր և առաջին հարվածը, թե բարոյական ու թե ֆիզիկական իրա վրա ա… չեմ ասում խղճաք, իրան լավ ներկայացնեք, բայց միանշանակ բացասական կամ միակողմանի գրական վերաբերմունքը տեքստերի վրա լավ չի անդրադառնում… դուրս ա գալիս փնովնում կամ ղժժալ… 

բայց ըստ էության քաշվել ա մի հատ գիծ՝ սև ու սպիտակ ու բոլորը կանգնել են սպիտակի մասում… էդ կարաս անես երբ քաղաքացիական դիրքորոշում ունես կամ քաղաքական տեսակետ ես առաջ տանում, բայց գրականության ու արվեստի մեջ և նաև մնացած բնագավառներում էդ մոտեցումը պոտենտ չի… չեմ կարող ասել բոլորն են արել, չեմ կարդացել լրիվ և ոչ մեկը… կարող ա կան գործեր որ տենց են…

----------


## Chuk

Մեֆ, չգիտեմ թե ինչի մասնակիցները պետք ա գրեին էն, ինչը դու ես ուզում՝ իրենց ուզածի փոխարեն, բայց հարգանք ունեվի գոնե «Ոստիկանապետի մայրը» ու «Անհումոր մարդը» կարդա։ Դրանք ահագին մոտ էին քո «ցանկություններին»։ Թե չէ չկարդալով ասել, որ քո սպասումները չեն արդարացել, դու էլ ես տեսնում, որ գեղեցիկ չի, Տարոն ջան ։))

----------

Ariadna (06.08.2015), Դավիթ (04.08.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, չգիտեմ թե ինչի մասնակիցները պետք ա գրեին էն, ինչը դու ես ուզում՝ իրենց ուզածի փոխարեն, բայց հարգանք ունեվի գոնե «Ոստիկանապետի մայրը» ու «Անհումոր մարդը» կարդա։ Դրանք ահագին մոտ էին քո «ցանկություններին»։ Թե չէ չկարդալով ասել, որ քո սպասումները չեն արդարացել, դու էլ ես տեսնում, որ գեղեցիկ չի, Տարոն ջան ։))


ես անհարգանք մարդ եմ…

----------


## Դավիթ

Հա, Արփին փորձել էր երանգներ տալ Վովային։

----------


## Դավիթ

Մեֆ ջան, համ Լիզի արհամարական գրառումն ես լայքում, համ էլ խորը վերլուծական պատմվածք ես պահանջում 10000 նիշի սահմանում։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, համ Լիզի արհամարական գրառումն ես լայքում, համ էլ խորը վերլուծական պատմվածք ես պահանջում 10000 նիշի սահմանում։


Լիզինը պատահական ա եղել Դավ... 

չեմ պահանջում Դավ... ակնկալում եմ, որտև պոտենցիալը կա... 1000 էլ էր բավական

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, Արփին փորձել էր երանգներ տալ Վովային։


կկարդամ… not that it matters…

----------


## ivy

> Հա, Արփին փորձել էր երանգներ տալ Վովային։


Չգիտեմ ինչ էր փորձել, բայց «Անհումոր մարդու» շարադրանքը կուլ չէր գնում. շատ չոր էր: 

Իսկ «Ոստիկանապետի մայրը» ուղղակի վատ էր գրված՝ անկախ սյուժեից: 

Սյուժեն ախր հետո է գալիս. առաջին գիծը շարադրանքն է: Եթե դա կաղում է, էլ մնացածը չի փրկում վիճակը: Ինչի մասին ուզում է գրված լինի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չգիտեմ ինչ էր փորձել, բայց «Անհումոր մարդու» շարադրանքը կուլ չէր գնում. շատ չոր էր: 
> 
> Իսկ «Ոստիկանապետի մայրը» ուղղակի վատ էր գրված՝ անկախ սյուժեից: 
> 
> Սյուժեն ախր հետո է գալիս. *առաջին գիծը շարադրանքն է*: Եթե դա կաղում է, էլ մնացածը չի փրկում վիճակը: Ինչի մասին ուզում է գրված լինի:


իմ կարծիքով առաջին գիծը գաղափարն ա, շարադրանքը նենց բան ա որ կարելի ա լավացնել, բայց ինչքան էլ լավացնես գաղափարը մեկ ա իրա պատալոկը սահմանել ա… գաղափարն ա թելադրում թե շարադրանքը ոնց լինի… խոսքս գործերի մասին չի… սյուժեն նույնը ընտրվում կամ ստեղծվում ա գաղափարից ելնելով…

----------


## ivy

> իմ կարծիքով առաջին գիծը գաղափարն ա, շարադրանքը նենց բան ա որ կարելի ա լավացնել, բայց ինչքան էլ լավացնես գաղափարը մեկ ա իրա պատալոկը սահմանել ա… գաղափարն ա թելադրում թե շարադրանքը ոնց լինի… խոսքս գործերի մասին չի… սյուժեն նույնը ընտրվում կամ ստեղծվում ա գաղափարից ելնելով…


Մեֆ ջան, դու առաջին մի երկու տողից գաղափարին դեռ չես հասնում, այլ շարադրանքին ես դեմ առնում, որ առաջ չի գնում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, դու առաջին մի երկու տողից գաղափարին դեռ չես հասնում, այլ շարադրանքին ես դեմ առնում, որ առաջ չի գնում:


էդ ուրիշ հարց ա… եթե գաղափարը լավը չի գործը չես կարա լավացնես անգամ ամենալավ շարադրանքով… կարաս դարձնես ընթեռնելի վատ գործ…

----------


## Chuk

> Չգիտեմ ինչ էր փորձել, բայց «Անհումոր մարդու» շարադրանքը կուլ չէր գնում. շատ չոր էր: 
> 
> Իսկ «Ոստիկանապետի մայրը» ուղղակի վատ էր գրված՝ անկախ սյուժեից: 
> 
> Սյուժեն ախր հետո է գալիս. առաջին գիծը շարադրանքն է: Եթե դա կաղում է, էլ մնացածը չի փրկում վիճակը: Ինչի մասին ուզում է գրված լինի:


Այվ ջան, թող մարդը կարդա, հետո քո նման էս կարծիքներն ասի: Թե չէ ասում ա «ոչ մեկը էսինչ դիտանկյունից չի գրել ու էդ վատ ա», երբ որ երկու հոգի գրել ա:

----------


## ivy

> Այվ ջան, թող մարդը կարդա, հետո քո նման էս կարծիքներն ասի: Թե չէ ասում ա «ոչ մեկը էսինչ դիտանկյունից չի գրել ու էդ վատ ա», երբ որ երկու հոգի գրել ա:


Հա, Արտ, մեկը մյուսի հետ կապ չունի. ուղղակի առիթ եղավ, ասեցի կարծիքս:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այվ ջան, թող մարդը կարդա, հետո քո նման էս կարծիքներն ասի: Թե չէ ասում ա «ոչ մեկը էսինչ դիտանկյունից չի գրել ու էդ վատ ա», երբ որ երկու հոգի գրել ա:


մարդը կարծիք չի հայտնում գրածների մասին...

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, Արտ, մեկը մյուսի հետ կապ չունի. ուղղակի առիթ եղավ, ասեցի կարծիքս:


Երկուսի շարադրանքում էլ չորություն, անհարթություն ջանջալություն կար, բայց երկուսն էլ հավանել եմ:

----------

Դավիթ (05.08.2015)

----------

